# (IR) IR Interlude Turn 6 - Turn 7 (thread 3)



## Edena_of_Neith

The following list is finalized.
  Here are the new Powers, and who has them.

The United Commonwealth of Toril: Reprisal
The Humanoid Alliance of Toril:  Forrester (if he ever returns to the IR)
The Church of Toril: Alyx 
The Church of Mercy: Creamsteak 
The Republic of Selune: Uvenelei 
The Scro Star League: Festy Dog 
The Nations of the Chosen of Mystra: Kaboom 
The Eternal Empire of Toril: Tokiwong 
The Veiled Alliance of Athas: GnomeWorks 
The Immortals of Mystara: 'o Skoteinos 
Mina and the Knights of Neraka: Anabstercorian 
The Unseelie: Sollir 
Rajaat and his Champions: The DM 
The Church of Shade: Melkor

  Dagger, Darkness (if he ever returns to the IR), Maudlin (if he ever returns to the IR), and Zelda are hereby granted 11th level magic, for the sake of their own enjoyment of the game.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*ATTACK / DEFENSE DUELING WITH 11TH LEVEL MAGIC*

TURN 7

  I will be running Turn 7 by days.  
  There will be 31 days in Turn 7.
  I will announce the end of each day, and the beginning of the next day.

  If we were all sitting down at a table together, we could run the Attack/Defense Duels by combat rounds, with initiative, catching an opponent off-guard, Attacks and Defenses every few seconds IC, and so on.
  However, we are from all over the world, are communicating on a message board, are online at different times, and most of us have little time to be online.
  Therefore, I am creating a simple system with certain restrictions, to accommodate this situation.

  - - -

  THE BASIC CONCEPT OF ATTACK/DEFENSE DUELING

  The whole concept of Attack/Defense Dueling, can be summarized as follows:

  My Power's entire army of mages and clerics who are capable of casting 11th level magic gather together, combine their magic, then throw a single titanic spell (or a series of titanic spells) at your Power's entire army of mages and clerics who can throw 11th level magic.

  Or ...

  My Power's entire army of mages and clerics who are capable of casting 11th level magic gather together, combine their magic, and create a single mighty defense (or series of mighty defenses) against whatever attack your Power's entire army of mages and clerics who can cast 11th level magic are going to throw.

  - - -

  WHAT YOU DO

  During any day (or during the Interlude, prior to day 1), you announce you are making an Attack.
  During any day (or during the Interlude, prior to day 1), you announce you are making a Defense.

  The resolution of Attacks and Defenses occur at the start of the next day in the Turn, all at the same time.

  These annoucements of your Attack/Defense routine should be made secretly, via e-mail, to me.

  You must state to me who you are Attacking.
  You must state to me who you are Defending.  If you Defend someone else, you cannot Defend yourself.
  Once you state who you are Attacking and Defending, you cannot change your mind.  

  Once you have stated you are making an Attack and Defense, I will post to the board that a Power has declared an Attack and a Defense.
  I will not reveal which Power is making the Attack and Defense, nor will I reveal who the target Power is, or the Power being protected.

  STANDARD OPTIONS

  You may e-mail your allies and request help in an Attack and in a Defense.
  Your allies may elect to help you in your Attack and in your Defense.  Their Attack and Defense Categories stack with yours.
  You may work with your allies to stack Attack Categories and Defense Categories in any way that pleases you and them.

  Once you and your allies have decided on a combined Attack and a combined Defense, you e-mail me, and tell me the combined plan.
  Once that combined plan is submitted to me, it cannot be changed.

  You are perfectly free to attempt to mislead people on the boards with public statements about who you intend to Attack and who you intend to Defend.
  You are perfectly free to attempt to mislead people by spreading rumors, disinformation, and even working with an enemy on a fake Attack/Defense routine, pretending to be a friend.

  However, again, once a combined Attack/Defense routine is submitted to me, it cannot be taken back.  
  If a fake Attack/Defense routine is submitted to me, it becomes a REAL Attack/Defense routine instantly, and it cannot be taken back.

  STANDARD RESOLUTION

  At the end of each day, before announcing the beginning of the new day, I will resolve all Attack/Defense Duels.
  I will make sure that sufficient time was permitted for all the players to have announced their Attack, Defense, and to have collaborated with their allies to launch combined Attacks and prepare combined Defenses.
  Typically, this means final resolution will occur 12 hours after the last e-mail is sent to me, stating an Attack/Defense routine or a combination Attack/Defense routine.

  Because of this, Turn 7 will last at least 2 weeks IRL, and possibly much longer.

  SPECIAL OPTIONS

  You may call an Attack off.  If you do, you lose your Attack for the day, and any built up Attack strength (see Attack Categories below) is lost.
  You and your allies may call an Attack off.  If you do, all of you lose your Attack for the day, and all of you lose any built up Attack strength (see Attack Categories below.)

  You may hold an Attack.  If you do, your Attack increases in strength (see Attack Categories below.)  You may not change your target.
  You and your allies may hold an Attack.  If you do, your combined Attack increases in strength (see Attack Categories below.)  None of you may change your target.

  You may hold your Defense, as long as you are not the target of an Attack.  If you are able to hold your Defense, your Defense strength increases (see Defense Categories below.)
  You and your allies may hold a combined Defense, if the Power being protected is not the target of an Attack.  If the Defense is held, the combined Defense strength increases (see Defense Categories below.)

  Any Power holding an Attack may not declare another Attack, until their held Attack is expended.
  Any Power holding a Defense may not declare another Defense, until their held Defense is discharged.
  In no case can the target of a held Attack be changed.
  In no case can the beneficiary of a held Defense be changed.

  ATTACK AND DEFENSE CATEGORIES

  Category refers to how powerful an Attack or Defense is.

  In all cases, Attacks and Defenses are prepared simultaneously.

  A Category 1 Attack is the weakest possible Attack.
  A Category 1 Defense is the weakest possible Defense.
  It requires only a few seconds for your Power to prepare both Attack and Defense.
  Your Power has full use of 11th level magic for this day of the Turn (see the list of what you can do with 11th level magic.)

  A Category 2 Attack is the next weakest Attack.
  A Category 2 Defense is the next weakest Defense.
  It requires a few minutes for your Power to prepare both Attack and Defense.
  Your Power has full use of 11th level magic for this day of the Turn (see the list of what you can do with 11th level magic.)

  A Category 3 Attack, is the next step up in strength.
  A Category 3 Defense, is the next step up in strength.
  It requires one hour for your Power to prepare both Attack and Defense.
  Your Power has full use of 11th level magic for this day of the Turn (see the list of what you can do with 11th level magic.)

  A Category 4 Attack, is on a par with the Invoked Devastation, in terms of magical power.
  A Category 4 Defense, would stop the Invoked Devastation.
  It requires one day for your Power to prepare both Attack and Defense.
  Your Power may not take any action with 11th level magic that would require more than an hour to do during this day of the Turn. (see the list on what you can do with 11th level magic)

  If you prepare a Category 1, 2, 3, or 4 Attack, and you hold it, during the next day it increases by 2 Categories.
  If you prepare a Category 1, 2, 3, or 4 Defense, and you hold it, during the next day it increases by 2 Categories.

  If you continue to hold your Attack, for the entirety of the next day, during the next day after that it increases by another 2 Categories.
  If you continue to hold your Defense, for the entirety of the next day, during the next day after that it increases by another 2 Categories.
  Your Power may not take any action with 11th level magic that would require more than an hour to do during this second day, in which you continue to hold your Attack and your Defense (see the list on what you can do with 11th level magic.)

  You may continue to hold your Attack and your Defense indefinitely, gaining 2 Categories of strength in both during each new day.
  Your Power continues to be unable to take any action with 11th level magic that would require more than an hour to do (see the list on what you can do with 11th level magic.)

  Chart:

  A few seconds:  Category 1
  A few minutes:  Category 2
  An hour:  Category 3
  End of of the first day:  Category 4
  End of day 2:  Category 6
  End of day 3:  Category 8
  End of day 4:  Category 10
  End of day 5:  Category 12
  End of day 6:  Category 14
  End of day 7:  Category 16
  End of day 31:  Category 64

  If you launch your Attack, you automatically reset, and must start from Category 1 once more.
  If your Defense is discharged, either voluntarily or because you or whatever Power you are protecting is the target of an Attack - you automatically reset, and must start from Category 1 once more.

  In the case of held combination Attacks or Defenses, all the Powers involved reset, and must start over from Category 1.

  Only after you reset may you resume 11th level activities that require more than one hour to accomplish (see the list of what you can do with 11th level magic.)
  In other words, Powers that are holding Attacks and Defenses cannot conduct 11th level activities that require more than an hour to accomplish, until the day after they finally discharge their held Attack and their held Defense, thus resetting themselves.

  ATTACK VERSUS DEFENSE

  The Category of the Attack is calculated.
  The Category of the Defense is calculated, and subtracted from the Category of the Attack.
  The resulting number gives the percentage chance of the Attacker killing a certain percentage of the Defender's mages and clerics who are capable of casting 11th level magic.

  The Attacker can never lose any percentage of his mages and clerics capable of casting 11th level magic.
  The Defender, may or may not lose a percentage of his mages and clerics capable of casting 11th level magic.

  Losing some, but not all, of your Power's mages and clerics capable of casting 11th level magic weakens your Power in the next Attack/Defense Duel, as follows:

  25 percent loss:  Your Power loses 1 Category level from all prepared Attacks and Defenses.
  50 percent loss:  Your Power loses 2 Category levels from all prepared Attacks and Defenses.
  75 percent loss:  Your Power loses 3 Category levels from all prepared Attacks and Defenses.

  If your Power is in such a weakened state, and it does not prepare a Defense, and it is the target of an Attack, the Attacker gains 1, 2, or 3 Category levels to his Attack, as is appropriate.

  The Charts below show the resolution of the Attack/Defense Duel, based on the number arrived at (Attack Category minus Defense Category.)

  - 12 and below

1% chance 100% destroyed
1% chance 50% destroyed
1% chance 25% destroyed
1% chance 12% destroyed
2% chance 6% destroyed
3% chance 3% destroyed
4% chance 1% destroyed

  - 11

1% chance 100% destroyed
1% chance 50% destroyed
1% chance 25% destroyed
2% chance 12% destroyed
3% chance 6% destroyed
4% chance 3% destroyed
5% chance 1% destroyed

  - 10

1% chance 100% destroyed
1% chance 50% destroyed
2% chance 25% destroyed
3% chance 12% destroyed
4% chance 6% destroyed
5% chance 3% destroyed
6% chance 1% destroyed

  - 9

1% chance 100% destroyed
2% chance 50% destroyed
3% chance 25% destroyed
4% chance 12% destroyed
5% chance 6% destroyed
6% chance 3% destroyed
7% chance 1% destroyed

  - 8

2% chance 100% destroyed
4% chance 50% destroyed
6% chance 25% destroyed
8% chance 12% destroyed
10% chance 6% destroyed
12% chance 3% destroyed
14% chance 1% destroyed

  - 7

3% chance 100% destroyed
6% chance 50% destroyed
9% chance 25% destroyed
12% chance 12% destroyed
15% chance 6% destroyed
18% chance 3% destroyed
21% chance 1% destroyed

  - 6

4% chance 100% destroyed
8% chance 50% destroyed
12% chance 25% destroyed
16% chance 12% destroyed
20% chance 6% destroyed
24% chance 3% destroyed
28% chance 1% destroyed

  - 5

5% chance 100% destroyed
10% chance 50% destroyed
15% chance 25% destroyed
20% chance 12% destroyed
25% chance 6% destroyed
30% chance 3% destroyed
35% chance 1% destroyed

  - 4

6% chance 100% destroyed
12% chance 50% destroyed
18% chance 25% destroyed
24% chance 12% destroyed
30% chance 6% destroyed
36% chance 3% destroyed
42% chance 1% destroyed

  - 3

7% chance 100% destroyed
14% chance 50% destroyed
21% chance 25% destroyed
28% chance 12% destroyed
35% chance 6% destroyed
42% chance 3% destroyed
49% chance 1% destroyed

  - 2

8% chance 100% destroyed
16% chance 50% destroyed
24% chance 25% destroyed
32% chance 12% destroyed
40% chance 6% destroyed
48% chance 3% destroyed
56% chance 1% destroyed

  - 1

9% chance 100% destroyed
18% chance 50% destroyed
27% chance 25% destroyed
36% chance 12% destroyed
45% chance 6% destroyed
54% chance 3% destroyed
63% chance 1% destroyed

  0

10% chance 100% destroyed
20% chance 50% destroyed
30% chance 25% destroyed
40% chance 12% destroyed
50% chance 6% destroyed
60% chance 3% destroyed
70% chance 1% destroyed

  1

15% chance 100% destroyed
25% chance 50% destroyed
35% chance 25% destroyed
45% chance 12% destroyed
55% chance 6% destroyed
65% chance 3% destroyed
75% chance 1% destroyed

  2

20% chance 100% destroyed
30% chance 50% destroyed
40% chance 25% destroyed
50% chance 12% destroyed
60% chance 6% destroyed
70% chance 3% destroyed
80% chance 1% destroyed

  3

25% chance 100% destroyed
35% chance 50% destroyed
45% chance 25% destroyed
55% chance 12% destroyed
65% chance 6% destroyed
75% chance 3% destroyed
85% chance 1% destroyed

  4

30% chance 100% destroyed
40% chance 50% destroyed
50% chance 25% destroyed
60% chance 12% destroyed
70% chance 6% destroyed
80% chance 3% destroyed
90% chance 1% destroyed

  5

35% chance 100% destroyed
45% chance 50% destroyed
55% chance 25% destroyed
65% chance 12% destroyed
75% chance 6% destroyed
85% chance 3% destroyed
95% chance 1% destroyed

  6

40% chance 100% destroyed
50% chance 50% destroyed
60% chance 25% destroyed
70% chance 12% destroyed
80% chance 6% destroyed
90% chance 3% destroyed
Otherwise 1% destroyed

  7

45% chance 100% destroyed
55% chance 50% destroyed
65% chance 25% destroyed
75% chance 12% destroyed
85% chance 6% destroyed
95% chance 3% destroyed
Otherwise 1% destroyed

  8

50% chance 100% destroyed
60% chance 50% destroyed
70% chance 25% destroyed
80% chance 12% destroyed
90% chance 6% destroyed
Otherwise, 3% destroyed

  9

50% chance 100% destroyed
65% chance 50% destroyed
75% chance 25% destroyed
85% chance 12% destroyed
95% chance 6% destroyed
Otherwise 3% destroyed

  10

50% chance 100% destroyed
70% chance 50% destroyed
80% chance 25% destroyed
90% chance 12% destroyed
Otherwise 6% destroyed

  11

55% chance 100% destroyed
75% chance 50% destroyed
85% chance 25% destroyed
95% chance 12% destroyed
Otherwise 6% destroyed

  12

55% chance 100% destroyed
80% chance 50% destroyed
90% chance 25% destroyed
Otherwise 12% destroyed

  13

55% chance 100% destroyed
85% chance 50% destroyed
95% chance 25% destroyed
Otherwise 12% destroyed

  14

60% chance 100% destroyed
90% chance 50% destroyed
Otherwise 25% destroyed

  15

60% chance 100% destroyed
95% chance 50% destroyed
Otherwise 25% destroyed

  16 and higher

60% chance 100% destroyed
Otherwise 50% destroyed


  THE FATE OF ENEMY MAGES AND CLERICS

  The Attacking Power chooses how the enemy mages and clerics that are killed, die.
  The Attacker may kill them outright - this is considered death by 11th level magic.
  The Attacker may transport them into a Sphere of Annihilation.
  The Attacker may transport them to the Ninth Hell or the Seventh Heaven.
  The Attacker may choose mercy, and imprison them - they are considered imprisoned by 11th level magic.

  In all cases, the mages and clerics in question are either permanently dead or permanently imprisoned.
  There is no way they can ever be recovered, unless they are imprisoned and the Power offers a prisoner exchange.
  If they are imprisoned and the imprisoning Power loses all of it's mages and clerics capable of casting 11th level magic, the prisoners are considered killed by 11th level magic.

  A prisoner exchange cannot be faked or interfered with - it is a strict agreement between two or more Powers, and must be carried through legitimately.

  Again, it must be stressed:  If an Attack is successful, and the Defender loses mages and clerics capable of casting 11th level magic, those mages and clerics are lost forever ... if the successful Attacker wills it so.


  LOSING THE ATTACK/DEFENSE DUEL

  The point of the Attack/Defense Duel is to totally eliminate the Defender's mages and clerics capable of casting 11th level magic.

  Once this happens, the Power which has suffered such a 100 percent loss is considered Disarmed.

  A Disarmed Power is under the following restrictions:

  It's Player Character can cast 10th level magic and lower only.
  It's Non-Player Characters can cast 10th level magic and lower only.
  It can cast 10th level magic and lower only.
  It can employ psionics of 10th level and lower only.
  It has no access to 11th level magic of any sort, in any way, by any means.
  It's score in the Magical Arms Race falls to 149, and remains there for the rest of the Turn.

  Otherwise, it is fully intact.
  It retains all it's technology.
  It retains all it's infrastructure.
  It retains all creations in which 11th level magic had a hand in building.


  THE COUP DE GRACE

  There is always the option of surrender for the Disarmed Power.
  Surrender always comes on the attacker's terms, assuming the attacker is willing to accept surrender at all.
  Surrender, cannot be faked.

  If the Disarmed Power refuses to surrender, it may choose to Defend.
  It must state it is preparing a Defense, as per normal.

  The Disarmed Power may NEVER declare an Attack against any Power with 11th level magic - it's offensive capability is ineffective against 11th level defenses.

  At this point, when the Power with 11th level magic declares his Attack and Defense, he may launch his Attack on the Disarmed Power.
  This is the Coup de Grace.

  Once more the Attack Category is calculated.
  Once more the Defense Category is calculated, and subtracted from the Attack Category to reach a number.
  Then, a second set of charts are consulted:

  - 17 and below

1% chance 100% destroyed
2% chance 50% destroyed
3% chance 25% destroyed
5% chance 12% destroyed
7% chance 6% destroyed
10% chance 3% destroyed
15% chance 1% destroyed

  - 16

2% chance 100% destroyed
3% chance 50% destroyed
5% chance 25% destroyed
7% chance 12% destroyed
10% chance 6% destroyed
15% chance 3% destroyed
20% chance 1% destroyed

  - 15

3% chance 100% destroyed
5% chance 50% destroyed
7% chance 25% destroyed
10% chance 12% destroyed
15% chance 6% destroyed
20% chance 3% destroyed
25% chance 1% destroyed

  - 14

4% chance 100% destroyed
7% chance 50% destroyed
10% chance 25% destroyed
15% chance 12% destroyed
20% chance 6% destroyed
25% chance 3% destroyed
30% chance 1% destroyed

  - 13

5% chance 100% destroyed
10% chance 50% destroyed
15% chance 25% destroyed
20% chance 12% destroyed
25% chance 6% destroyed
30% chance 3% destroyed
35% chance 1% destroyed

  - 12

6% chance 100% destroyed
15% chance 50% destroyed
20% chance 25% destroyed
25% chance 12% destroyed
30% chance 6% destroyed
35% chance 3% destroyed
40% chance 1% destroyed

  - 11

7% chance 100% destroyed
20% chance 50% destroyed
25% chance 25% destroyed
30% chance 12% destroyed
35% chance 6% destroyed
40% chance 3% destroyed
45% chance 1% destroyed

  - 10

8% chance 100% destroyed
25% chance 50% destroyed
30% chance 25% destroyed
35% chance 12% destroyed
40% chance 6% destroyed
45% chance 3% destroyed
50% chance 1% destroyed

  - 9

9% chance 100% destroyed
30% chance 50% destroyed
35% chance 25% destroyed
40% chance 12% destroyed
45% chance 6% destroyed
50% chance 3% destroyed
55% chance 1% destroyed

  - 8

10% chance 100% destroyed
35% chance 50% destroyed
40% chance 25% destroyed
45% chance 12% destroyed
50% chance 6% destroyed
55% chance 3% destroyed
60% chance 1% destroyed

  - 7

15% chance 100% destroyed
40% chance 50% destroyed
45% chance 25% destroyed
50% chance 12% destroyed
55% chance 6% destroyed
60% chance 3% destroyed
65% chance 1% destroyed

  - 6

20% chance 100% destroyed
45% chance 50% destroyed
50% chance 25% destroyed
55% chance 12% destroyed
60% chance 6% destroyed
65% chance 3% destroyed
70% chance 1% destroyed

  - 5

25% chance 100% destroyed
50% chance 50% destroyed
55% chance 25% destroyed
60% chance 12% destroyed
65% chance 6% destroyed
70% chance 3% destroyed
75% chance 1% destroyed

  - 4

30% chance 100% destroyed
55% chance 50% destroyed
60% chance 25% destroyed
65% chance 12% destroyed
70% chance 6% destroyed
75% chance 3% destroyed
80% chance 1% destroyed

  - 3

35% chance 100% destroyed
60% chance 50% destroyed
65% chance 25% destroyed
70% chance 12% destroyed
75% chance 6% destroyed
80% chance 3% destroyed
85% chance 1% destroyed

  - 2

40% chance 100% destroyed
65% chance 50% destroyed
70% chance 25% destroyed
75% chance 12% destroyed
80% chance 6% destroyed
85% chance 3% destroyed
90% chance 1% destroyed

  - 1

45% chance 100% destroyed
70% chance 50% destroyed
75% chance 25% destroyed
80% chance 12% destroyed
85% chance 6% destroyed
90% chance 3% destroyed
95% chance 1% destroyed

  0

50% chance 100% destroyed
75% chance 50% destroyed
80% chance 25% destroyed
85% chance 12% destroyed
90% chance 6% destroyed
95% chance 3% destroyed
Otherwise 1% destroyed

  1

55% chance 100% destroyed
80% chance 50% destroyed
85% chance 25% destroyed
90% chance 12% destroyed
95% chance 6% destroyed
Otherwise 3% destroyed

  2

60% chance 100% destroyed
85% chance 50% destroyed
90% chance 25% destroyed
95% chance 12% destroyed
Otherwise 6% destroyed

  3

65% chance 100% destroyed
90% chance 50% destroyed
95% chance 25% destroyed
Otherwise 12% destroyed

  4

70% chance 100% destroyed
95% chance 50% destroyed
Otherwise 25% destroyed

  5

75% chance 100% destroyed
Otherwise 50% destroyed

  6

80% chance 100% destroyed
Otherwise 60% destroyed

  7

85% chance 100% destroyed
Otherwise 70% destroyed

  8

90% chance 100% destroyed
Otherwise 80% destroyed

  9

95% chance 100% destroyed
Otherwise 90% destroyed

  10 and higher

100% chance 100% destroyed.


  THE RESULT OF A COUP DE GRACE

  The damage above translates into the following results, determined by the successful Attacker:

  Obliteration:  

  The percentage lost by the defender is to his land's geography, flora, fauna, infrastructure, civilians, military, and everything else he has.

  Total Destruction:  

  The percentage lost by the defender is to all infrastructure, civilians, and military personnel.

  Neutron Destruction:  

  The percentage lost by the defender is to all civilians and military personnel.

  Reprisal Destruction:  

  The percentage lost by the defender is to all civilians.

  Standard Destruction:  

  The percentage lost by the defender is to all military personnel and military infrastructure.

  Mercy:  

  The percentage lost by the defender is to all the leadership, including the Non-Player Characters, and to weapons systems and weapons stockpiles.

  Civilians, military personnel, and Non-Player Characters, may be permanently killed - the Attacker selects the form of destruction - or permanently imprisoned without hope of escape.

  The Coup de Grace destroys a percentage of the defending Power's PL equal to the percentage loss determined on the charts, unless - and only unless - Mercy Destruction is selected.

  If the Coup de Grace was not totally successful - if it did not produce 100% destruction - the Attacker may, on his next allowed Attack, repeat the procedure until the defender is eliminated.
  The Attacker may change the mode of destruction selected, in any second or subsequent Attack.

  The Attacker may select what NPCs the defending Power loses, if the attack was not 100 percent successful.
  The Attacker may select what nations the defending Power loses.
  The Attacker may select what Artifacts, Relics, or other kinds of magical items the defending Power loses.
  The Attacker may pretty much choose, in detail, what the defender loses.

  The Player Character of the defending Power is assumed to remain safe, until the very end.
  Upon achieving 100 percent destruction of the defending Power, the victorious attacker decides the fate of the defending Player Character.
  There is no appeal to this fate.

  ATTACKING WEAKER POWERS

  If your Power has 11th level magic, and you choose to launch an Attack against a Power that has only 10th level magic or less (such as Melkor stating an Attack against Zelda's Power), there is no need for any Attack/Defend Duel.
  The Coup de Grace process outlined above begins immediately.

  A Power that has only 10th level magic or less may not engage in Dueling, except to Defend against a Coup de Grace.
  A Power that has only 10th level magic or less may not Duel with other 10th level Powers.
  A Power that has only 10th level magic or less may not attempt a Coup de Grace against a Power that has only 9th level magic or less.

  PROTECTING A WEAKER POWER

  This is simple enough.

  The Attack/Defense Duel between the 11th level Attacker, and the interfering 11th level Defender, is resolved normally (as per the standard charts.)

  The Power with 10th level magic is simply ignored.
  It receives no Defense of it's own.
  It's fate depends entirely on how well the interfering Power protects it.

  If the Attack is successful, or partially successful, Coup de Grace damage is done to the Power that was being shielded.
  The interfering Power with 11th level magic sustains no damage at all.

  SPECIAL

  If a player cannot come online to play his Power, he or she may give permission to another to play his or her Power.
  Otherwise, that Power defends only, and engages in no other activity but defense.  
  That Power will build a Category 4 Defense on day one, and hold it indefinitely, until subject to an Attack.

  ADDITIONAL RULE

  If your Power is involved in projects involving 11th level magic, you may state you halt them.
  You must make such a statement before you may begin a Category 4 or greater buildup of your Attack and Defense.
  Attack/Defense involves your entire 11th level war-machine ... when launching Category 4 or greater Attacks or preparing Category 4 or greater Defenses, you may never undertake any 11th level activity that takes longer than an hour to complete.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

This post, # 3, reserved


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

This post, # 4, reserved


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

This post, # 5, reserved


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

This post, # 6, reserved


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*THE KISS AND TELL POST*

Here are all of my e-mails, to everyone in the IR, concerning your Secret Retreats.

  As of this moment, everything in these e-mails is public IC knowledge to everyone in the IR.

  - - -

  TO ALYX

  There is a place on the great map (I mean, the big one, not the one Maudlin made) called the Dragon Isles.
  The Metallic Dragons, have a civilization there.
  Think of the setting TSR produced that allowed you to run a Dragon as a Player Character.
  It's like that.
  A whole civilization of dragons.  Good dragons only, in this case.
  There are a limited (I do mean limited) number of humans and demihumans living with them - all are bonded with a specific dragon (ala Pern.)

  Now, the Metallic Dragons are opening up the Dragon Isles for your people.
  Your people can now freely travel to the Dragon Isles.

  But nobody else.  And the Dragons, are real good at spotting spies and those that do not belong.

  The Dragon Isles do not have 10th level magic, but they have dragon magic, and with their combined strength, the dragons have rendered the Dragon Isles immune to scrying.
  They are immune even to 10th level scrying!
  You could evacuate your entire population to the Dragon Isles, and nobody would find you!
  For even if they searched the Isles, they would not find you.  The Dragons have caverns that extend miles beneath the earth, and they have extradimensional spaces, and the greater part of their entire civilization is protected by an extremely powerful illusion that not only makes them invisible, but one could walk right through one of their cities, and never feel anything,
touch anything, hear anything, or anything else - it would all look, sound, feel, like an ordinary rock field!!

  And the Metallic Dragons are sharing special secrets of Dragon Lore with your
people.
  This sharing increases your PL by 30 (you can do anything you want with it, too.)
  Dragons shapechanged into human form are secretly working with your elves and the oriental people of the Celestial Imperium, to help you in every way.
  Some of them are bonding with your people (and there are cases of romance blooming, also.)

  - - -

  TO ANABSTERCORIAN


  From Telchuria, the polar continent, comes a message of alliance to the Solistarim.

  These are a race of beings akin to elves, but they are as white as bone, and they are cold to the touch.
  They cannot abide warmth, and hibernate during Telchuria's summer, but are active during the other three seasons.
  Any temperature above 0 Fahrenheit (- 18 Celsius) makes them uncomfortable, and most prefer it around - 40 Fahrenheit (- 40 Celsius.)

  They live in great ice castles above ground, which they maintain by magic.
  Below ground, they live in the icecaps and glaciers themselves, in a kind of Underdark of Ice.
  In that ice, they have built vast and wondrous caverns, beautiful and protected by magic, in which hundreds of thousands of them live.
  They also live in great floating icebergs, which with their magic are a mile wide and sometimes thousands of feet high, that drift in the frigid ocean between Telchuria and the lands to the south.

  They are a noble but alien people, their motives unguessable.
  They are offering alliance to the Solistarim, for they are enemies of the Stormriders (who are played by Zelda, and thus a part of the Alliance of Oerth.)
  They also are immune to scrying, even by 10th level magic.

  They offer refuge to all of the Solistarim, should the Solistarim be driven from the Godspires.
  In their cities of ice, lit by magic and by the sunlight reflecting through the ice, magnified by great mirrors set up by these people, they can accommodate your entire population, should that become necessary.

  There are vast numbers of quaggoths (Abominable snowmen) who serve these Ice Elves (NOT to be confused with the ice elves in the article in Dragon Magazine.)
  These quaggoths are loyal only to them, and know nothing of Sollir, who plays the quaggoths of the Burneal.

  They also have a formidable army of white puddings, which have been given magical intelligence, and which are totally loyal to the Ice Elves.  A kind of telepathy enables them to communicate with these devastatingly powerful servants.

  Their PL is 50, and that PL is now yours.  Along with Inor Taladost, their land in Telchuria.

  Addenda:

  The Ice Elves teach your Solistarim a magical power that prior to now only they knew.
  With this power, you can render yourself unscriable by 10th level magic, without having to go anywhere.

  They teach you have to metamorphose yourself into ice.
  Once in that form, you cannot be harmed, even if turned into water or steam.
  Once in that form, you cannot be scried.

  All who are in iceform have a communal telepathy with others in snowform, within 1 mile.
  All in iceform can observe what is going on around them as well.
  They can think normally.
  They are not bothered by sensory deprivation, the passing of time (which to them is vague and meaningless), nor do they need to eat, drink, or sleep.

  This is how the Ice Elves hibernate in the summer, going deep into the everfrozen glaciers of their land, and assuming iceform for the summer months in Telchuria.

  They maintain their offer to evacuate your people if you are whelmed, on their great iceberg castles, but they give you this secret in case you cannot escape in time.

  (Comment:  And you thought the Solistarim had all run away.  LOL.  The caverns of the Solistarim are often filled with ice, for the climate above is glacial.  A few extra bits of ice here and there were never noticed ...)

  - - -

  TO ALZEM

  Alzem's Secret Retreat is Hope Isle, Oerth.

  TO BLACK OMEGA

  Underneath Vesve Forest, is a series of great caverns.  Great is not the word:  in ancient times, some vast cataclysm blasted the entire
region, and the bedrock of the planet shattered.
  The result is a series of caverns, stacked on top of each other, merging into each other, some many miles wide and 10s of miles long, extending downward for 20 miles into the Oerth.
  Great crystals, some 50 feet in diameter and 2000 feet tall, illuminate the entire area of caverns.  These crystals are broken and shattered for the most part, so some of as small as gems, while others are the size of a skyscraper.
  Most glow a brilliant green color, but some are blue, and some are purple.  There are isolated caverns where they all glow yellow or orange.  Red is extremely rare, though.

  And in the glow of these crystals, in the caverns, is the true Vesve Forest.
  The area below the Vesve Forest is, in length and width, the SIZE of Vesve Forest, and it is 20 miles deep.

  The roots and great tap roots of the trees of the Vesve do not taper off as they go down into the soil - at about 100 feet down, they come into these caverns, and have grown downward.
  For millennia, they have grown, downward, sideways, everyway, while creating topsoil, which now covers all the rocky shelves of the caverns.

  Now, all the caverns are filled with a three-dimensional forest, of wooden boles running all ways, of shrubs growing out of the dirt, of vines stretching across the caverns.

  This Underworld is a paradise, and a race called the Myconid (Fungus Men, who range in size from one inch tall to 8 feet tall) cultivate and protect this vast forest.
  They are the gardeners of this forest.
  The caretakers are the Faerie.  Undisturbed down here, the Faerie are omnipresent in this forest.  Especially the grigs and sylphs.
  The Faerie have shielded this place from all scrying (it cannot be scried with 10th level magic.)

  There are many strange beings down here (think of the various neutral and good oddities from the MMs.)  All of them respect and serve the
Faerie, and all of them respect the forest they live in.

  Down at the very bottom, is a lake.  A lake the size of the Vesve Forest.  For water drips down from above, and runs through all the forest, and finally makes it's way to the bottom.
  The great sea is not fed from the nearby Whyestil Sea, or it would drain that sea away.
  Evaporation from the sea occurs, and it is humid and misty at all times in the great forest.
  Actual clouds will form in the upper caverns, for the sea at the bottom is quite hot, being down at the terminus of the planet's crust.
  The Faerie will conjure rain from these clouds, and sometimes thunder and lightning occur, a mystery to those who live on the surface.

  Up until now, they have not contacted the surface, save in secret and then rarely.
  Now, they are allying with their surface brethren.

  You could hide your entire population, faerie and mortal, down here, and nobody would ever find you, unless they came physically and stated they started digging holes under the Vesve to find you.
  You could be wiped out on the surface, but be perfectly intact down here.
  Down here is a food source more than sufficient to feed 100 times your current population, with ease and without disturbing the natural ecosystem.

  This place has a PL of 25.

  - - -

  TO CREAMSTEAK

  The elves of Delrune know that they have a magical bond with the very land itself.
  Elves and their land are inseparable in so many tangible and intangible ways - it is one of the classic things about elves that this is so.

  Well, from the very earth itself, and out of the very essense of the magic (the Weave, as it were) comes a large force of baelnorn (elven liches of good alignment and a very few who are neutral) to help you.
  Along with watchnorns (elven spectres and ghosts (of a sort) of good alignment, and other types of good  elven undead.

  This force has a PL of 30, and that PL is yours now.  This force is joining Delrune, taking your side in the war.

  But they are doing a heck of a lot more for you than that!

  They instruct your people in how to not only feel the magic, but how to BECOME the magic.
  In effect, they teach your people how to merge with the essense of the magic itself, disappearing into that magic, vanishing from existence.
  In Weaveform, as this is called, your elves need not sleep, eat, drink, nor do they age, or suffer from sensory deprivation, nor is the passage of time a concern to them.
  They are aware of all that is going on around them - they can move about in Weaveform freely, but they cannot leave Delrune while in Weaveform, or assume Weaveform outside of Delrune - and they have a kind of communal telepathy that allows them to communicate with all others who are in Weaveform within one mile of themselves.

  In Weaveform, they cannot be scried - not even by 10th level magic - for they do not exist.  There are no elves to be scried!  Only the raw essence of magic, which the scrier cannot make anything of.

  Thus, your entire population could hide in Weaveform, and nobody would ever be able to find them.  Delrune could be overrun, but all it's elven people would be completely safe in Weaveform, unharmed!

  Unfortunately, humans and giants cannot learn this secret.  Only elves.  It is a part of the unique elven mindset, and it cannot be taught to non-elves (half-elves can understand it, though.)

  - - -

  TO DAGGER

  All under the 3 Uleks, are veins of metal.  Gold, silver, copper, platinum, and the rare vein of mithril and adamantium.
  Unlike normal veins of metal, however, these are very long veins, and they all angle towards a great nexus far below the surface of the earth.

  Where all the veins meet and intertwine, is a realm of the Galeb Duhr, the beings of primordial rock.

  These beings are now surfacing, and teaching a great magical secret to all of your people.
  The secret of assuming rockform.

  Once your people assume rockform, they cannot fight, but they cannot be harmed, even if the rock they became is turned to lava.
  In rockform, they can flow through the earth, at a normal walking speed.
  But if, in rockform, they go to the veins of metal, they are wisked at great speed to the Nexus.
  At the Nexus, there is a great chamber lit up by glowing metal.  Glowing silver, glowing gold, glowing copper, glowing mithril, even dark glowing adamantium.

  This place cannot be scried by 10th level magic.  The magical radiance of the metals block incoming scrying, jamming it like chaff or electronic countermeasures.
  The chamber is huge, just as the veins are huge, and the veins run through the several cubic mile large chamber, filling it with wonder and light, and beauty.
  It is large enough to hold all of your people in safety:  a refuge for the people of the Kingdom of Ulek where nobody will ever find them.

  Your people can grab things, even large things (like wagons) before assuming rockform.  These merge with them, and when they reach the Nexus, they can assume their normal form again, and the objects will reappear.
  There is no fresh air in the Nexus, but due to the magic of the Nexus, breathing is not necessary while you are there - regardless of what form
you are in.

  The Galeb Duhr consider this the heart of their kingdom, their sacred place.  They are bequeathing it to your Power as a santuary for your people, for they sympathize with your people and your cause, and are allying with you.

  The great army of Galeb Duhr are coming from all their mysterious underground cities (which are not open spaces at all) to fight on your side.

  They have a PL of 30.  Now your PL, since they are strongly and firmly allying with the Kingdom of Keoland.

  - - -

  TO DARKNESS

  Garnak Forest, the great forest raised by those people, was NOT destroyed by the Antimatter Barrage.
  The trees withstood the blast waves, and no fire would catch in the great forest.
  Only where antimatter missiles detonated within or near the forest itself, was there damage (there was major or total destruction from one direct hit within the forest, unfortunately, over a 1000 square mile area.)

  Your people find that, within Garnak Forest, a secret awaits.

  The Elder Baklunish are coming forth.  They feel the time is at hand.
  A vast army of them, undead all, but good undead.  Wraiths, ghosts, liches, revenants, all on the side of the Baklunish.
  They are totally friendly to your people.  They have much to teach to your people.

  They add 30 PL to your Power, this Army of the Elder Baklunish.  That PL is now yours.

  They show your people a secret.
  A way of defending themselves against all enemies.  A way to avoid being scried by 10th level magic.
  A way for your entire people to hide, and never be found by anyone.

  For the Elder Baklunish come from great, holy crypts and masoleums.
They show your people how to, in effect, descend into those crypts, and lay down, and place themselves into a form of suspended animation.
  There are, literally, hundreds of thousands of these crypts within Garnak Forest.
  While in this suspended animation, your people look like that are dead - long dead, and crumbled away to bone.
  Probing will not reveal the truth, and hacking at the bones will do nothing - for all intents and purposes, your people ARE NOTHING but bones and rotted flesh while in this form, and cannot be harmed by any means!

  The spirits of the forest also show your people how to assume treeform.  In this living form, they are relatively invulnerable to harm, and almost impossible to find - there are endless millions of
trees in the forest.  Which ones are ordinary trees, and which ones are shapechanged people?  ALL the trees have a magical strength and hardness.  Windstorms (and blast waves from nuclear explosions) will not blow them down.  Normal weapons will not harm them.

  Thus, it is now possible for you to sequester your entire population in Corpseform and Treeform.  In the former state, they are totally invulnerable to harm, and in the latter form it is very difficult.
  In both forms, you cannot be scried, for you do not in effect exist - there are no Baklunish to scry!
  You cannot give this secret to non-Baklunish.  The Elder Baklunish strictly forbid your people doing so.  This secret is reserved for the Baklunish People alone, never to be given to anyone else.

  Addenda:

  Understand something about corpseform.
  When your people lay themselves down in the crypts and graves of Garnak Forest, they become actually dead.
  Nothing remains but bones and rotted flesh.
  Being actually dead, they cannot be harmed - not even by a nuclear explosion.  They are dead.  The dead cannot be harmed.
  When they decide, they can be instantly alive again, and are refreshed and well.
  They can choose to be dead, or alive, at will - but they must be within Garnak Forest to do this, and must lay down in the graves and crypts to accomplish the feat.
  Now, you must admit, that is one way to escape an opponent!  If you are dead, he cannot harm you.  After all, you are DEAD!  Then, when you decide to be alive again, he's in for a nasty surprise (along with any wanderer foolishly and unknowingly walking through a Baklunish graveyard in Garnak Forest.)
  When your people assume Corpseform, and become dead, all their equipment fades - so it cannot be plundered from them - and disappears.
  When they decide to be alive again, those items - like their bodies - reappears.
  When the scholars talked about Garnak Forest being a place of eldritch wizardry, they weren't kidding.

  - - -

  TO MR. DRACO / SERPENTEYE

  Underneath the lands of Aerdi, is another land.
  It is called the Underworld, and it is a place long reputed of, but never known about, until now.

  It is colossally huge.  It's caverns are a mile high, and 20 to 30 miles long, and there are hundreds of these caverns.
  Molten rock flows through many of them, and the air is putrid and stinks (it would be unbreathable, but the magic of the drow makes it tolerable.)

  The drow and the nibelungen (a magical race, a powerful race, of dwarves) dominate all of the Underworld.
  They are not nice people.
  Demons serve them, in vast numbers, and these demons do as they are told and do not complain, for the magical might of their mistresses and masters is awesome.
  There are countless millions of slaves down here, kidnapped since time immemorial from the surface, over thousands of years.

  These drow are immortal, unlike normal drow, and those who are enslaved to them are given this immortality also - they cannot die of disease or old age.  For the slaves, this is no blessing, but the worst kind of curse - except for those who are romantically involved with their masters and mistresses.

  They were not affected by Kalanyr's shift to good alignment, but they know about it, and they consider it the worst kind of sacrilege.
  But these people do not worship Lolth.
  These people worship the demon lords, and Ghuanadaur, and the Elder Elemental Gods.
  The nibelungen, worship their own dark Gods, Gods of creation, battle, and magic.

  There are many visitors to this world from other planes of existence, and even from Sigil, but none from the world above - these people desire secrecy, and have maintained that secrecy.
  Until now.
  Now, irritated by the Bombardment, and by events at the surface, they are taking it upon themselves to influence those events.

  They join the Union of Oerth.

  They cannot be scried.  The UnderWorld cannot be scried.  Not even by 10th level magic.  Nobody knows these people are down here.
  If the Union of Oerth is overrun, you could hide your entire population down here, and nobody would ever know about it.
  Furthermore, they would welcome you, since they see the Union as a force that will unify the surface world above, and thus bring order and peace back to that world above, and thus they will be left alone again.

  They have a PL of 100.

  (Comment:  And you thought the Union were turning into nice guys?  LOL.)

  - - -

  TO FESTY DOG

  The Sea of Dust is an uninhabitable waste that even monsters stay out of.
  But at one time it was a green land, and a tremendously powerful nation, called the Suel Imperium, was there.
  They had mighty magic, and indeed they could use 10th and 11th level magic.

  They were all destroyed in the Rain of Colorless Fire.  Everything above ground was destroyed.
  But not everything below ground.

  Your Underdark races have been exploring the tunnels that lead west under the Sea of Dust.
  They have made a massive discovery.

  They have found one of the ancient cities of the Suel Imperium.
  This city had spires and buildings over a thousand feet tall.
  This city went thousands of feet down, into the ground.

  And now, you have found the city.

  There are two things about this Lost City that make it crucially important for you.
  One is that it cannot be magically scried.  The ancient magics of the Suel are still in place - the city is protected from all scrying, even by 10th
level magic.
  Another is the army of enchanted stone warriors.

  Think of stone golems, but THESE stone golems (there are tens of thousands of them) were made by the Suel, and they will follow anyone who knows the
special magical command word to activate them.
  They are all resting, as warriors would rest, in a great cavern at the very bottom of the city, more than a mile below the surface.
  They carry adamantite maces, swords, and bows, and they are dressed in adamantite armor.

  And they are now yours.
  For your people, stumbled upon the secrets of the command word.
  The army, arises, in it's countless ranks, to serve you.
  This army has a PL of 30 (equivalent to the PL of the entire Dark Union at the beginning of the IR, they are so strong.)

  You gain 30 PL.  You may use the extra PL in any way you'd like, too.

  You could hide your entire people in this city.  Your whole army, and the few civilians too.  And nobody would ever find you.  Just block off the tunnel that you found that led to this place, and you are safe under the impenetrable
Sea of Dust!
  And somewhere out there, there are more cities under the Sea of Dust.  Your people continue to search the Underdark, trying to find them.

 You have the Forgotten City.

  - - -

  TO FORRESTER

  Forrester's Secret Retreat is Realmspace itself.

  - - -

  TO FORSAKEN ONE


  Underneath the Hive Cluster, the Formians have discovered a secret tunnel that leads even deeper into the Underdark.
  For many miles this singular tunnel goes downward, and when the Formians reach the bottom (15 miles under the surface of Oerth) they come upon the abandoned ruins of an ancient city.
  All around this city are tunnels, and caverns, lit by the strange fungal growths of the deep Underdark.
  It is also warm down here, because of the depth.

  Down here, you find an artifact.  A great Organ.  Heward's Mystical Organ, to be exact.
  It cannot be moved.
  But it can be played.

  After experimenting with it several times, and losing a lot of Formians in the trying, you discover that you can cloak this entire city, and all the tunnels around it, with a protection against scrying.
  This protection is so complete even 10th level magic will not pierce it.
  You could hide your entire Formian Hive Cluster down here.  Your enemies could think you totally destroyed way above (only 5 miles down) while you laughed at them from down here (15 miles down.)
  Collapsing the tunnel would be easy and quick, and there is fresh air down here coming from some unknown source.

  The Organ has other properties as well.  One of them causes the shells of the Formians to become incredibly tough and thick, without being encumbering.
  The result of this is a 30 PL increase in your total PL.  You may use this extra 30 PL in any way you wish.

  - - -

  TO GNOMEWORKS

  The City of the Gods was not the only city the ancients created.
  It happens to be the only one everyone thought survived.

  They were wrong.

  Delving truly deep under the Lortmils, the Lortmil Technomancy has found a SECOND City of the Gods.
  Complete with superweapons, functional robots, the whole thing.

  But one crucial difference.

  The main computer that ran this city was damaged in the cataclysm that saw the end of the civilization that built the City.
  As a result, with no directive, the robots sit quiet, and the weapons are powered down.
  And now, it's all yours.

  The City is shielded from scrying by 10th level magic, because the ancients erected a force field around the entire city - the forcefield has the effect of scrambling any attempt at scrying (the equivalent of chaff, or electronic countermeasures against scrying magic.)
  The City is huge.
  You could hide your entire population in the City, and never be discovered.  Furthermore, the forcefield around the City is impregnable but for a few select openings.
  A safehold for all of your people, which you alone know about.

  But it doesn't stop there.
  Your scientists are able to learn a great deal about science they did not understand, very quickly, from this City (heh, no need to plunder the City of the Gods when you have another City of the Gods all to yourself!)
  As a result, you gain 30 PL.
  This 30 PL can be used in any way you want.

  You are also able to activate some of the robots, and they could conceivably be used in war.
  They would be very useful if you used them in that way, what with their disintegration beams and plasma guns, their rocket launchers and laser guns, but ...

  If you do that, you will reveal the secret - for it will be obvious you have obtained superscience from somewhere, and it wasn't the City of the Gods!
  The other Powers will all then come, and try to take what you have, or blow it up.

  Furthermore, your robots would be only another 50 PL or so, if you used them like that, for you can only activate 5 or 6 of the war robots.
  After they were smashed, you'd be out of luck.

  But your researchers, if given time, might be able to unlock the incredible mysteries of the superscience.
  It will take years, but if you hide the City, and nobody finds out about it, you will have those years.
  Even if the Lortmil Technomancy itself is destroyed, you can move your entire people into this City, and be totally safe and sound.

  - - -

  TO KABOOM

  First of all, the Isle of the Phoenix has a mountain in the middle.  It is volcanic, but has been dormant for long centuries.
  Now ...

  Do you know what a Mordenkainen's Magnificent Mansion is?
  It is a spell that you cast on a wall, or even a tree, and it creates a magical door.  You pass through the door (and you can close it behind you) and enter a series of great chambers, one after the other.  Indeed, it is a mansion.
  Now, imagine that this spell was made permanent.
  So, there is a permanent magical door that leads into the extradimensional space, the mansion.

  But ... (smiles) ... imagine now that there is ANOTHER door, a door that you have never been able to open, on the far side of the mansion.

  Well, on the Isle of the Phoenix, there is such a permanent Mordenkainen's Magnificent Mansion, and it DOES have another door.
  A door that nobody could open.

  Until now.

  Opening that door, you emerge into a parallel reality.
  There is ANOTHER Isle of the Phoenix on the other side of that door.
  This Isle of the Phoenix has an active volcano, not a dormant one, and from it the Phoenix arises in fire and glory to protect and defend the Isle from all comers.
  The people on this alternate Isle of the Phoenix are immortal elves, noble dwarves, and quite a number of races from the Monster Manuals that are not found on the normal Isle of the Phoenix.
  It's a bit like Through the Looking Glass.  All manner of strange beings and creatures inhabit this alternate Isle.
  Around the alternate Isle is a massive undersea nation, consisting of merfolk, tritons, sea elves, and locathoh.  They are a lofty people, and friends with the people of the Isle.  They have their own King (the people of the Isle are ruled by a Queen.)
  They do not know what the world (the alternate world) is like beyond the Isle and the surrounding seas.  They do not have Sky Ships and Flying Citadels, you see.

  They now offer their full alliance with your Sky-Sea League.
  They have a PL of 30 to add to your PL (you can use the extra PL in any way you want.)
  They cannot be scried by 10th level magic.

  If you wanted to, you could march your entire population through the Mansion, through the door on the far side, and nobody could ever find them (unless, of course, they found the Mansion.)

  - - -

  TO KALANYR

  A beautiful drow maid, dressed in mithril mail and carrying a slim, shining sword, leads a great host of drow and lythari to meet you.
  The drow are all followers of Eilistraee, as are all the others.
  They have come to ally.

  They have a PL of 30.  That PL is yours now.

  So is something else.
  Something very special.

  They have the magical ability to, for lack of a better word, vanish.
  When vanished, they are out of phase, except they cannot be detected by magic that would detect out of phase beings.
  In fact, they cannot be detected by any magic at all, not even 10th level magic.
  11th level magic could detect them, if a Power had it.

  When in this state, they are semi-aware of their surroundings, and they can contemplate those surroundings.
  However, they do not age, do not grow bored, do not suffer from sensory deprivation, do not need to eat, drink, or sleep, and they have little feeling for the passing of time.
  They could spend 100 years in this state, then awaken feeling perfectly refreshed.

  They can assume this state anywhere, at anytime.

  Now, they are teaching all of your people this awesomely powerful secret.

  Once your people learn it (it doesn't take very long) you can sequester your entire population in a state where no enemy can find them, no enemy can touch them, and they are safe from all harm.

  Furthermore, they can think in a kind of communal way, through communal telepathy, while in this state.
  Thus, decisions can be made and plans formulated.
  Events can be observed and discussed.

  This is a special gift they learned because they were followers of Eilistraee.  It is IMPOSSIBLE for any evil-aligned being to use this power.
  Neutral and good aligned beings can use the power, but if they turn evil, they lose the ability.

  This gift they bestow on you, because your people renounced Lolth and turned to the Light instead.  To Freedom.

  - - -

  TO MAUDLIN

  Maudlin's Secret Retreat is his base in the depths of the moon Celune.

  - - -

  TO LORD MELKOR (TALOS)

  Lord Melkor's Secret Retreat was his base in the depths of the moon Luna.

  - - -

  TO 'O SKOTEINOS

  A short story was written by Roger Moore about orcs a while back.
  In that story, the orcs described themselves as the Descendents of the Worms of the Earth.
  They considered this a great honor, a source of pride, and they considered themselves the stuff of the earth itself, invincible and terrible.

  Well, it would seem this is true.

  The purple worms (you know, the great big giant ones?) come to the surface in the Pomarj, and do obesience to the orcs, and with a strange kind of empathy, indicate they will fight on the side of the orcs.

   The orcs themselves, discover an amazing secret about themselves - as they truly are the descendents of the worms of the earth, they can
assume wormform.  Anything from the size of an earthworm up to the size of a small purple worm (about 10 feet long.)
  In this form, they can burrow freely into the earth.
  In this form, they cannot be scried, not even by 10th level magic, for they are not there - there are no orcs to scry.

  With this ability, your entire population can hide underground, and nobody will be able to find you at all.

  In this form, your people have a kind of telepathy, and can talk with each other if they are within 1 mile of each other.
  They can also hear and see normally, when they are above ground.
  Their gear and equipment metamorphoses with them, and they can take large objects (such as a wagon) into the change.

  Furthermore, the purple worms (and many other kinds of monsters of this sort) who are allying with you, have a PL of 30.
  This PL is yours now, and adds to your base PL.

  Addenda:

  You can burrow through solid granite.  Even if you are in tiny earthworm form. (Which means, a person lying down in the grass, thinking the worms harmless, might be in for a very rude, very final surprise.)

  - - -

  TO RHIALTO

  The Elder Elemental Gods are pleased with the Black Brotherhood, and it's attitude of world destruction and entropy.

  And they show you a secret that only those who cherish entropy and destruction can learn.
  NOBODY ELSE can learn this secret!  It can ONLY be learned by those with the kind of mindset the Black Brotherhood has!

  They show you how to become Red Goo.

  Thus, your people can merge with existing pools of Red Goo, or form new ones.

  This is not an effective war tactic.  That is not it's purpose.
  This is a defensive tactic.

  In Gooform, you cannot be scried by 10th level magic.  Your hated enemies, Forrester and Kalanyr, cannot discover you.
  Your entire Brotherhood can hide in this form, and never be spotted.

  In Gooform, you can move to anywhere the Goo goes.
  Since the Goo goes everywhere now, under the surface of Oerth (admittedly, in only narrow streams in most places), you can go anywhere
on Oerth in Gooform.

  Your people retain their awareness of their surroundings, can see and hear, while in Gooform.
  They cannot talk, but they can communicate with all others in Gooform within 1 mile, while in this form.
  They do not need to eat, drink, sleep, do not age, do not suffer the effects of the passage of time, nor do they suffer sensory deprivation, while in this form.

  The Elder Elemental Gods are sending you a force of elementals, and puddings (and other horrors of that sort), to help you in your efforts.
  They also send you a fair number of dopplegangers to assist you.

  This force adds 30 PL to your existing force.

  Also, the Elder Elemental Gods resurrect all of your people who committed ritual suicide.  In fact, it was THAT act, that made them decide to give you the secrets of Gooform, and that mentality, that
makes it possible.

  You can even harden into Red Steel, while in Gooform.
  Woe to the unlucky person who tries to forge you, then puts you on as armor!!  You can allow this, and be totally unharmed through the procedure.
  Then, once they don you, they're fried.  Bigtime.  You can revert to goo, and melt them away.
  You can also communicate with them via telepathy, pretending to be sentient armor, or you can throw ventriloquism, causing the telepathy to seem to come from somewhere else, totally fooling the unwise person who is wearing you.

  But this is the secret of the Black Brotherhood alone.  It cannot be shared, it cannot be learned by anyone else, and woe to the traitor who
talks about it to anyone outside the Organization!

  (Comment:  If you read this, Forsaken One, think just how lucky you are that Rhialto never decided to strike at your Power ...)

  - - -

  TO SOLLIR

  Riftcrag is a great canyon that stretches 200 miles east to west, and is more than a mile wide usually.
  But what people do not know is that tunnels lead down from Riftcrag to the Labyrinth.
  Apparently, the ONLY way into the Labyrinth is from Riftcrag.

  However, the way out on the other side, is known to nobody.
  Nor has anyone ever, to your knowledge at least, penetrated to the heart of the Labyrinth.
  Nobody knows who created the Labyrinth, but it must have been a truly mighty civilization that did so.
  WHY they did it, is an utter mystery.

  The Labyrinth is staggering:  it is 200 miles long, 200 miles wide, and 20 miles deep.  It is a succession, in 3 dimensions, of tunnels, caves, caverns, and all manner of magical manifestations and places (including portals to other dimensions and worlds, where the Labyrinth actually extends into those places as well.)
  Think of the film Labyrinth, then think of a place like that, only 10 times bigger, complete with all the odd beings of the film, and more.

  Now, the people of Riftcrag - and ONLY the people of Riftcrag - know the ways of a part of this Labyrinth.  A fairly large section of it (several square miles of it) has been explored by the people of Riftcrag, and mapped.
  It cost the lives of a lot of people, over hundreds of years, to accomplish this feat!

  The area of the Labyrinth that your people know of is so big, and so incredibly complex, that you could hide your ENTIRE population in it, and no enemy would have any chance of finding them (any enemy that tried, would end up becoming hopelessly and forever lost trying.)
  Magical entry into the Labyrinth is impossible, short of 11th level magic (which will allow such entry), and magical scrying into the Labyrinth is impossible with 10th level magic.
  Therefore, your people are totally safe within the place, while your foes are walking into a deathtrap, if they try to go down there to find
you.

  There are a number of races in the Labyrinth, and (as you might guess) the minotaurs are one of them.
  The minotaurs seem to know the place better than anyone, and they can go places your people cannot go.
  They know the labyrinth much better than even your people, and know of secret places in it where nobody could ever find you, not in a thousand years of trying.
  They show your people those places, and the ways of reaching them - and thus, any enemy spies that have obtained access to your maps are in for an unpleasant surprise if they lead enemy forces down to find your people!

  The minotaurs also join the League of the Warlords.
  The minotaurs want plunder and riches, and they think you're the people to join with, to get it.
  Their alliance is solid and unbreakable - you need not fear treachery of any sort.

  They add 30 PL to your total PL.

  And now, you have the secret of the Labyrinth, a bolt-hole for your people, a santuary where they cannot be magically spotted, and cannot be found.

  - - -

  TO TOKIWONG

  You will notice on the map a place called the Barrens.  It is in your territory (within the Empire of Iuz.)
  It is not the climate that causes the Barrens to be like they are (the climate is warm enough, except along the immediate north coast, for boreal
forest.)
  It is the burning sands.
  There are great cliffs on the north coast, like the cliffs of Dover, and a chalk like substance.
  The substance is red hot, and fumes from those substances poison the Barrens, and no plants will grow there.

  Your people have successfully penetrated through this red hot cliff, and they have found that it is a blind.
  A very thin wall, designed to keep intruders out.
  Beyond it is an underworld filled with lava and sulpher, and in the midst of this is a civilization.

  Beings who appear to be human have built great cities here.
  They radiate immense heat, and they bathe in the lava as if it were water.
  They sculp the lava in their bare hands, and make beautiful and ornate things out of it, including their soaring towers and edifices.

  They are not exactly a friendly people, but they are now very incensed at the war that is going on above, which is disrupting their underworld society.
  They are allying with the Empire of Iuz to put a stop to it.

  They command fire, and they can hurl fire, and touching them is death to a normal person.
  Thus, they have a PL of 30.
  This PL is yours now, because they are your solid allies.

  But they do much, much more than that for you!
  They teach your people the secret of fireform, in which your people can become like them.
  This will only work if your people approach the Burning Cliff, and go through it into their magical underworld - it will not work elsewhere.
  However, the underworld behind the Burning Cliffs is vast - so vast that you could hide your entire population under there, and nobody would ever find them!

  Furthermore, the area cannot be scried by 10th level magic.  The inherent magic of the Burning Cliff was meant to block all scrying, as well as block physical entry.  These people do not wish to be bothered, but are making an exception for the Empire of Iuz.

  The Kingdom of the Burning Cliffs.  It is yours now.

  - - -

  TO UVENELEI

  There is another Realm in Lyrn itself.
  It is not a parallel dimension, but an actual realm in Lyrn.

  It is the Realm of Arlon, and for all intents and purposes it does not exist - unless one has the ability to see through a very special, and
incredibly powerful illusion that protects it.

  Imagine an ordinary illusion.  You dispel it by disbelieving it.
  Imagine a powerful illusion.  It's hard to disbelieve.
  Imagine a phantasm.  It's semi-real.  Even disbelieving it does not totally negate it.
  Imagine a very powerful phantasm, where disbelief has little effect on
it.
  Now, imagine a phantasm that is fully real, which can think for itself - it was created by illusion, but it isn't illusion anymore - it's become real.

  Now, imagine an entire nation that is this real phantasm.
  That is Arlon.

  However, Arlon does not exist, cannot be seen or heard, and is not affected by anything happening in the normal world (such as the cataclysm that just struck Lyrn) because it IS a phantasm, and it does
NOT exist, so normal events don't affect it.
  And yet, it does exist, for all that.  It is a paradox, an impossibility, but such is the nature of magic.

  To the people of Arlon, YOU (all of the Alliance of the Crescent) are the phantasm that does not exist.  Events that occur in Arlon have NO
effect on Lyrn, because for them you simply do not exist.

  To you, they are illusions that do not exist.
  To them, you are the illusion that does not exist.

  But there is a way to bridge the gap.  A way to bridge the two worlds.

  Belief.
  If belief is strong enough, and if both sides will it, one person can step from their reality into the other reality.
  When they do, they stop being affected by this reality, and start being affected by that reality.

  And, with practice and determination, a person can live in both worlds at once.

  The people of Arlon are coming to you now, and offering to ally with the Alliance of the Crescent, for they are foreseeing that their nation
is in peril, and they are allying with the good side to prevent the disruption in Oerth's magic and lifeblood from destroying them.
  They are bridging the gap between their reality and yours, and I am assuming you are doing likewise.

  They are immune to scrying, even 10th level scrying, for they do not exist.
  Yet they have a large standing army, and it is marching to your aid.

  You could hide the entire population of the Crescent in Arlon, and your enemies would be totally unable to figure out where they went.

  Arlon has a PL of 30.

  - - -

  TO VALKYS

   The Lost Elves are not happy.
   They allied willingly with the Dark Union, when it was weak, and helped it to conquer Adri Forest.
   Now, they find themselves being treated as a subjugated people.
   They are not happy.
   So, they - being evil - come to you, the true player of the Unseelie, and they show you something.

   It is a place immune to scrying - even 10th level scrying.
   It is a place within Adri Forest, but nobody knows about it except the Lost Elves and those who live within it - the Dark Union knows nothing of it.
   Protected by magical wards that prevent all intrusion, it is a place of Primordial Evil.

   It is a region of forest, and that forest is sentient.  It is sentient, and it is VERY evil.
   It breathes, or seems to breathe, like an animal.
   Whenever something ventures into it, that does not belong, the trees and shrugs animate, and eat said intruder.
   It is powerful with negative energy.

   Within it, live an enclave of the Unseelie, and within them, at the center, is a great monument to the Unseelie Court.
   All manner of horrible undead (wraiths, spectres, ghosts, and higher level types, not weak
 undead) live within this forest, serving the Unseelie.
  Other evil beings, like will-o-wisps, dwell there, or lure strangers to the area, then feast upon the soul as the body is torn asunder by the trees.

   This place is a place where your entire army of Unseelie could go, and nobody could find them, even with 10th level magic, even though it sits in the heart of the Dark Union!
   Better yet, it has a PL of 30.  That PL is yours now, because the Death Forest is allying with you.

   They want revenge on the mortals who dare to usurp the power that belongs only to the Faerie, and they want revenge on the Faerie who roam the world free.
   They are allies of the Lost Elves in secret, and the Lost Elves alone may go there, and survive being in that place.
   Now, your forces can go there, and find refuge also.

   So, you now have an extra 30 PL, a place where your foes cannot find you, and allies of the nastiest sort.

  - - -

  TO VENUS

  Venus's Secret Retreat is the metallic Nexus used by Dagger's Power.  The two Powers share the same Secret Retreat, and the galeb duhr are secretly allied with both Powers.


  TO WILLIAM

  (look of rue - William, I cannot find my e-mail to you!  Can you find it amongst your Archives?  If so, could you send it to me so I can post it here?)

  William's Secret Retreat is Starleev.
  The Nation of the Cloud Giants.  Literally.
  Castles, manors, and towns, all sitting in the clouds, form the infrastructure of this nation.
  Cloud giants, avariel, pegasi, and all manner of good aligned flying beings inhabit this realm.
  The realm of Starleev is directly over the Kevellond League.
  When the sky is cloudy or partly cloudy, access to Starleev is possible.  When the sky is clear, no access is possible.
  And the cloud giants decide, when to make their realm inaccessible from the ground.

  - - -

  TO ZELDA

  The animals of the Thillronian Peninsula are far more than they seem.
  Many of them are sentient, intelligent, and they come forward now to the barbarian peoples.

  They state they wish to stand with you against your foes.
  And there are a lot more of them than there appeared to be ... animals are coming from everywhere.  From out of the woods, down from the mountain valleys, from the rivers and lakes, from places unknown.
  By the thousands, then tens of thousands.

  They have a combined PL of 30.  That PL is yours now, and adds to your total PL.  You may use the extra PL in any way you like.
  The alliance of the animals is total.  They are totally loyal to the barbarians and to Ratik.

  They have a special gift for your people.
  They teach your people how to assume animal form.

  The great advantage of this, aside from the obvious, is that you cannot be scried.  Not even with 10th level magic, for in effect you don't exist so long as you are in animal form - there is nothing to scry for, so the scying attempt fails.

  They also show you secret dens, secret hideaways within the endless vastness of the Corusk Mountains, and the lesser vastness of the Raker Mountains.

  In animal form, your entire people could hide in those mountains, and nobody would ever find you.  At least, not without a MASSIVE search over a very long period of time, and then they'd only find a few of you.
  In animal form, your dietary requirements are those of the animal form you assume, so you can live off the land.  Attempts to destroy you by destroying your agriculture and infrastructure are useless.

  This is the gift they bequeath to you.  They have a name for their nation (for the animals do form a nation of a sort.)  I am not good with names, and I
wish to allow you to make up a name appropriate for the nation of the animals of the Thillronian Peninsula.

  - - -

  TO ZOURON

  Zouron never had a Secret Retreat.
  His Power has remained exposed, and threatened, on AnaKeris, since it was founded.


----------



## Tokiwong

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *A letter appears near the leader of each and every major power in the IR it reads, (this includes the United Commonwealth of Toril,Mina, Rajaat,The Dragon Kings,etc)
> 
> Lord/Lady (Name)
> 
> We wish to inform you that the Free People of Ishtarland and the Coalition of Light and Shadows will be holding a conference for all leaders at 2 days from now in the glade in the Forest of Ishtarland where the party was previously held. You are invited to either attend in person or send a representative to this conference.
> 
> Signed
> 
> Siobhan Silirevnur
> Glittering White Flame of Titania
> Emissary of the Seelie.
> 
> Kalanyr
> Champion of Freedom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOC-This will be held during this interlude after all power claims are resolved so we know where everybody stands. *




_Iuz replies with a mischevious laugh... "The Pantheon of Glowing Darkness shalll be represented..."

Siobhan Silirevnur 
Glittering White Flame of Titania 
Emissary of the Seelie. 

Kalanyr 
Champion of Freedom,

In the spirit of peace, I shall attend the conference on behalf of my Empire and the Pantheon of Glowing Darkness.  I have pepared a statement that I would lik to share, a message that perhaps we as Oerth can get behind and use as a anthem to further heal this dying world...

Thank you for the offer, Kalanyr Champion of Freedom...

-Iuz, Master of the Glowing darkness
 Emperor of the Eternal Empire_


----------



## The Forsaken One

I am still hanging onto a claim for the unseelie or for the immortals of Mystara, even though I hae 11th already, just because they seem to fit me.


----------



## Tokiwong

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *I am still hanging onto a claim for the unseelie or for the immortals of Mystara, even though I hae 11th already, just because they seem to fit me. *




*OOC:* Hey Forsaken One it might be good to step back from them until all of the powers have been resolved and then make your claim for what is left... especially if you already have 11th level magic... oh and Edena Sollir wanted to ally with Rajaat so if you could allow him to be his power then that would be great... that would solve one claim right there


----------



## kaboom

Edena, can powers with 11th level magic scry each other? (I would think not, as when people had only 9th they couldn't scry anyone)


----------



## Alyx

Edena;

Forsaking (the word, not related to the player - ah ha ha) my typically lengthy and involved post, I made a claim for the immortals of Mystara and left behind my claim for the Church of Mercy.

*edit*  What was I thinking?  The Immortals don't match me or my intentions at all.  I relinquish any and all ideas of claming them . */edit*

If your list post is correct, then I'll once again chain my claim to the Church of Toril - slightly more familiar territory, I confess.  Albeit still a challange.

Let me know if I have stepped into another conflict here


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

This makes me wonder if O'skoteinos knows something about Valkys' unseelie that I don't...because he seems so eager to get them 

Edit-Also I might consider taking Mina instead, but the Unseelie are more of Hellmaster's alignment, as several of you have stated...


----------



## Uvenelei

Back again.

Hmm, I though the Church of Toril wasn't conflicted anymore, but I guess it is again. I drop my claim for the Church of Toril and put in a claim for The Republic of Selune. If I can't have an intersphere trading empire, I'll settle for a hub of interstellar commerce.


----------



## The Forsaken One

*IMPORTANT*

People please mail eachother and RESOLVE THOSE CLAIMS.
Only after they are resolved the lists can be finalised.
And the convention can get underway.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

From Edena`s lists:

Allies on the world of Athas (Tyr, Nibenay, and the other citys of the Dragon-Kings, their Templars, their people, and any allies) PL 5,000 

Well, I thought that Tyr is free city, but I assume I conquered it, and its population contributed to 10 000 Red Army pl I have from Athas.

And Edena, you stated that my PC jumped to 100 pl from merging with Red Goo, I assume that my NPC`s also increased from 2 to 10 each?


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Shadowlord Baelros, Demon Lord Of Shadow, was looking upon the City Of Tyr, that was no more. Its inhabitants stared in terror, as Red Legions marched against them, in deadly silence, with looks of eternal hatred and torment at their faces. People of Tyr fought desperately, spells of doom and mighty psionic blasts against Red Goo Cannons, Bolts Of Shade, and assault of Shadow Dragons. One of Shadowlords, Lichlord Rhamagaum, was slain in magical duel against strange half-elven woman, whose power seemed to originate from Sun itself, fortunately his soul safely returned to phylactery. But she was defeated by Shadowlord Azorgax, mighty Shadow Dragon who served as a mount of Lord Melkor himself, and City fell to the furious ounslaught. Its inhabitants joined The Red Army, and were now standing before Shadowlords, glowing with sinister, reddish Aura, in complete, unnatural silence, even children, no longer laughing, playing, full of joy, but full of hatred and suffering. Baelros noticed Lord Rivalen coming towards him.

-I have news from Lord Melkor, it seems that transformation of Lunar spirits into Red Warriors is almost finished, soon he will come to Athas, leading forces equal to those that arose when Blood Waste was awakened, our enemies will have a nasty surprise! 

Than they both laughed, as Baelros lifted his Black Axe and Flaming Whip, while new recruits kneeled before him, ready to spread oblivion at the command of Shadowking.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Melkor To Hellmaster:

-I like you, you were loyal to me in the past, you shall be rewarded. Soon, with the help of Red Legions, Pantheon Of Glowing Darkness shall rule entire multiverse, and your position in it will be second only to Iuz`s and mine! We WILL have worlds, Hellmaster, ALL of them, their inhabitants will be our slaves, our toys! Stay with us, and you won`t regret this!


----------



## Anabstercorian

I claim Mina, and the Knights of Neraka.  Together we will usher in a new era, an era of Control.

If anyone else has previously claimed these powers, or if I have 11th level magic of my own and your previous statement was in error, I make no claims.


----------



## William Ronald

The Forsaken One is right in that we need to resolve conflicting claims.

There is also something I would like to see everyone do.  Try to read up about your faction, and portray some of its members.  Anabstercorian, get one or both of the War of Souls books to portray Mina's style of speech and manner.  Kaboom, maybe get something with some speeches by some of the Chosen of Mystra.

Or you can possibly check out Bugbear's collection of the previous IRs.  The Second IR has a lot of in character speeches.  You can find the previous IR threads at http://bugbearslair.homestead.com/GIRA1.html

It will also give you an idea how serious things can get in an IR.

Hazen sends a note to Siobhan Silirevnur and Kalanyr.

"I will be honored to attend your conference. I pray that it will be fruitful and help lead to a better future for Oerth."

"The work to build a better world will not be easy.  However, Oerth is well worth saving.  Perhaps all of us can reveal our visions for the future of Oerth, and be truthful to one another."

"I will ask two of the Angels to accompany to the conference.  The Emperor of Suhfang has asked me to announce that he will likely attend."

Archcleric Hazen.

A second message arrives, bearing the seal of the Emperor of Suhfang.

"Lord Kalanyr and Lady Siobhan,

Your commitment to peace and your courage warms my heart in these dark times.  I will attend your conference, as will a delegation from Suhfang.  Perhaps we can make a better world for us all.  History will judge us for our actions.  I pray that they shall judge that we were wise and brave."

Emperor Cho Je Paser of Suhfang.

Hazen, the Kevellond League, and the Angels will continue to help the peoples of Telchuria and the Thrillonian peninsula.  (Zelda's faction.)  We will send help where it is needed on Oerth.  So Aquaria and the AnaKeri nations receive help as well.


----------



## Tokiwong

*OOC:* I agree lets get them resolved... so we can move on towards the destiny of Oerth


----------



## Tokiwong

> Honoured Heads of State,
> 
> I, Erika Lydia Lesage, Leader of the Liberal-Democratic Party and Prime Minister of the United Commonwealth of Toril hereby call for the meeting of minds, opinions and points of view in regards to the "Forrester Conundrum" and the subsequent reparations that the Commonwealth is honour-bound to embark upon after the regrettable actions of our former Government and current President, Lord Forrester of the Humanoid Alliance.
> 
> Barring President Forrester's immediate resignation and submition to an inter-realm hearing, I have decided to lay the foundations for the possible impeachment of the President in the near-future. This process will be an affair of the United Commonwealth alone as an act of sovereignty over our own affairs.
> 
> While the process itself is not under debate, I must ask your people and their governments just what we should do in the event that Forrester is convicted of the crimes you accuse him of... I expect this process to be detailed, and each charge be laid individually by each affected state on Oerth. I will ask that the respective nations of Oerth give their opinions in this, the most important of Commonwealth Matters.
> 
> I will be attending the Ishtarland Woods Conference and hope to see all parties affected by our actions.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Erika Lydia Lesage
> Prime Minister of the United Commonwealth of Toril




_Iuz mused as he read the letter for the 15th time... "The United Commonwealth is determined to allow Forrester to resign with dignity..."

Talindra replied from her chair, her eyes glancing to Iuz with a smile, "What is so wrong with that?"

Iuz smiled back to her, "Because then he could leave a hero... and I assure you I wish to have the corruption lodged in soul exposed exactly for what it is..."

Talindra sighed, "Perhaps this is for the best... we have other concerns."

Iuz chuckled, "Aye we do... I must prepare a speech for the Peace Conference... and I must prepare for the fallout of the Athas Fiasco... and petition a new deity into the Pantheon..."

"The Hellmaster..." Talindra replied...

"Precisely... though his ascension will come after yours... you shall be Talindra, Mistress of the Arcane... perhaps a fitting gift for a trusted ally and for your wise counsel..."

Talindra gasped in shock... "What... me a Goddess..."

"Aye... I shall divest some of my power... to elevate your state..." Iuz replied... "Take my hand Talindra..."

Talindra stood and placed her hands in his... and felt the surge of divinity... 

"Welcome to the Pantheon of Glowing Darkness" Iuz replied with a smile..._

*OOC:* Going to infuse Talindra with enough divine essence to make her a demigod...


----------



## Mr. Draco

(logging in quickly)

Kas will attend the peace conference.

(logging out, i'll be back tomorrow.  sorry i can't be online more)


----------



## kaboom

Can a Demigod create another of its kind? If not, then Tokiwong can't sponsor Talindra, becouse Iuz is a Demigod.


----------



## Tokiwong

kaboom said:
			
		

> *Can a Demigod create another of its kind? If not, then Tokiwong can't sponsor Talindra, becouse Iuz is a Demigod. *




*OOC:* Iuz is now an Intermediate God


----------



## kaboom

OOC: How did that happen?


----------



## Tokiwong

kaboom said:
			
		

> *OOC: How did that happen? *




*OOC:* During the battles when Iuz merged with the Red Goo he increased his divine power... and became an intermediate God of the Pantheon of Glowing Darkness... here it is from Edena as follows



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *THE PLANET WRECKERS
> 
> Forrester posted:
> 
> I confess, I'm confused at why nuking the Red Army is okay, but throwing molten core-of-sun at the Red Army is NOT okay.
> It seems to me that the latter would do more damage, and leave less radiation.
> Edena -- I think Anabstercorian might have the right idea here. So, I'll join him in the middle of the sun, with a good 6000PL of buffed-up Torillian troops, and help him with the Teleport Without Error action.
> And I'll counterspell (using 10th level magic) any Wishes that others use to counter the Teleport Without Errors.
> Bye-bye, Red Army.
> 
> - - -
> 
> Yes indeed.
> That is the end of the Red Army.
> 
> There is no way the beleagued mages of Oerth can stop what Forrester is doing.
> 
> And every time he does it, an explosion of between ten and one hundred thousand megatons goes off.
> Fireballs 50 miles in diameter bloom on the surface of Oerth with each hit.
> 
> The first hit destroys the Red Army fighting the Angels.
> It also destroys many of the Angels.
> 
> The second hit destroys the Red Army fighting the devils.
> It also destroys the devils.
> 
> The third hit destroys the Red Army fighting the combined forces of the Kevellond League and Kalanyr's host.
> And it also ...
> 
> William, Kalanyr, my regrets.
> The Kevellond Host passes into history.
> The drow host passes into history, along with their elven allies.
> The demigods fighting at your side, pass into history:  Keogtom, Zagyg, Murlynd, and others.
> Veluna passes into history.
> 
> Mina is not killed ... the One God gave her omniscience to a limited extent, and seeing what was coming she teleported away.
> 
> The next hit obliterates the Red Army attacking the Isle of the Phoenix.
> It also obliterates the Isle of the Phoenix.
> 
> Dozens of other hits rain down on the planet of Oerth.
> The explosions are so great they push down the continental crusts of the world.
> Tens of thousands of volcanoes explode into fiery life, and tens of thousands more suddenly appear where no volcanoes were before.
> The entire Azure Sea and Denzac Gulf heave up, the waters overflowing and spilling away, as the ocean floor heaves itself high enough to become dry land (it is still well below sea level, but vast amounts of lava spilling down from what was eastern Varnaith forms a dam between Varnaith and Hempmonland.)
> 
> Maudlin's map becomes irrelevant, as some lands sink, others rise, rivers change their course or cease to exist, mountain ranges rear up or crash down, and earthquakes shake apart the Flanaess.
> 
> After the fireballs have passed, vast storms of what look like electricity, filling the atmosphere clear up into the mesosphere, remain where the hits occurred.
> These are immense radiation fields, which can never be quenched by any magic short of 11th level magic, and in which nothing can survive for more than a few seconds, regardless of how well protected they are.
> 
> The upper atmosphere of Oerth becomes one great cloud.
> Beneath it, the sky is pitch black.
> 
> But it is not dark.  Oh no.
> 
> The unholy storms of green and bluish electricity, the red glare of volcanoes, the occasional yellow and white flashes of explosions, and the silver aura of Oerthblood, welling up in thousands of places across the Flanaess, ensure there is light aplenty and to spare.
> 
> Kalanyr Ascends, and becomes a demipower.
> He can send his Avatar back to fight, if he wishes.
> 
> Iuz Ascends to being an Intermediate God, the God of Destruction and War.
> He can send an Avatar back to fight, if he wishes.
> 
> As for Hazen ... the Angels rescue him, just before the blast hits.
> They take him to the Lortmil Technomancy, the last remaining center of command in the Alliance of Oerth (east of the Crystalmists, that is) that is still reasonably intact.
> 
> Oerth is bombarded more than 50 times before the Red Army is destroyed.
> 
> AnaKeris, Aquaria, Telchuria, and Polaris survive, but all the continents are hit with great earthquakes, massive tidal waves, and the eruption of thousands of volcanoes.
> 
> The upheavals and explosions continue, relentlessly, across the world of Oerth, long after the bombardment ceases. *


----------



## kaboom

> The next hit obliterates the Red Army attacking the Isle of the Phoenix.
> It also obliterates the Isle of the Phoenix.




Ouch!


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*Answers, rulings, and comments*

Tokiwong

  Originally posted by Kalanyr 

  A letter appears near the leader of each and every major power in the IR it reads, (this includes the United Commonwealth of Toril, Mina, Rajaat, The Dragon Kings,etc) 

  Lord/Lady (Name) 

  We wish to inform you that the Free People of Ishtarland and the Coalition of Light and Shadows will be holding a conference for all leaders at 2 days from now in the glade in the Forest of Ishtarland where the party was previously held. You are invited to either attend in person or send a representative to this conference. 

Signed  Siobhan Silirevnur 
Glittering White Flame of Titania 
Emissary of the Seelie. 

Kalanyr 
Champion of Freedom 

OOC-This will be held during this interlude after all power claims are resolved so we know where everybody stands. 

  Iuz replies with a mischevious laugh... "The Pantheon of Glowing Darkness shalll be represented..." 
Siobhan Silirevnur 
Glittering White Flame of Titania 
Emissary of the Seelie. 

Kalanyr 
Champion of Freedom, 

In the spirit of peace, I shall attend the conference on behalf of my Empire and the Pantheon of Glowing Darkness. I have pepared a statement that I would lik to share, a message that perhaps we as Oerth can get behind and use as a anthem to further heal this dying world... 
  Thank you for the offer, Kalanyr Champion of Freedom... 

  -Iuz, Master of the Glowing darkness 
  Emperor of the Eternal Empire


  ANSWER:

  An answer comes from Rajaat to this offer of a peace conference.

  Why do you not give to the Shade, the due of the Shade?
  If you had done so at the beginning, this nonsense would never have occurred.
  The Shade desire their rightful place amongst you, in Realmspace and Greyspace, along with a reasonable tithe of land.
  You are foolish to refuse this request.  The devastation of Oerth attests to that foolishness.
  Will you continue to be foolish?  And bring devastation to other worlds and other Spheres, while all the time the illithid build their Penumbra Hub?
  I, Rajaat, will attend this peace conference, and I will keep my peace, but you shall hear my words, and hopefully for you those words will be heeded.

  - - -

   The Forsaken One

  I am still hanging onto a claim for the unseelie or for the immortals of Mystara, even though I hae 11th already, just because they seem to fit me.

  ANSWER:  You may not claim any of the 11th level Powers, because you already have 11th level magic.

  - - -

   Tokiwong

  OOC: Hey Forsaken One it might be good to step back from them until all of the powers have been resolved and then make your claim for what is left... especially if you already have 11th level magic... oh and Edena Sollir wanted to ally with Rajaat so if you could allow him to be his power then that would be great... that would solve one claim right there

  ANSWER:  I am forced to play Rajaat myself.  For the alliance with Melkor must be absolute, in both letter and spirit.

   - - -

   kaboom

  Edena, can powers with 11th level magic scry each other? (I would think not, as when people had only 9th they couldn't scry anyone)

  ANSWER:  The Secret Retreats are about to be revealed - in fact, I intend to reveal them in my very next Post, called the Kiss and Tell Post.
  To answer you main question, they can try.  There is a 1 in 3 chance of success, each day of the IR.
  If they fail, they get no information, as usual.
  If they succeed, they know everything that Power is going to do.
  As a result, I will hand over any e-mails sent to me by the player of that Power to the player of the Power who successfully made the scrying attempt.
  Attack/Defense routines, normally secret, will be revealed to the scryer.
  However, this is a 1 in 3 chance only, and I make the roll.

  You may scry any of the Powers YOURS TRULY is running (such as Rajaat), and if you succeed, then I am forced to reveal to you everything I am planning and doing.

  I would like to caution you on scrying:  ANY Power may intentionally reveal false information to a scrying Power.
  Or selective true information, which is lying by omission.

  If a Power declares to me that it is deliberately beaming out false information, any scrying attempt against it is automatically successful (although I will not tell you that your success was do to this fact, of course.)
  There is, again, a 1 in 3 chance the scrying Power can realize that it is being duped.  If it succeeds, then it may again make the 1 in 3 roll to actually perform a successful scrying.
  If it fails, it is duped, gets no new scrying attempt, and thus the fate decreed is made.

  (smiles)

  Have a good time, folks, scrying each other, and trying to figure out the truth from the (deleted) that will inevitably hit the rumor mills.
  It can be done, you know ...

  I do not recommend you attempt to scry the Dark Powers of Ravenloft.
  Many have tried.
  Many have successfully done so.
  Those that succeeded, generally went permanently insane, beyond all help, and no known magic has ever brought them back from total incoherency.
  Those that succeeded, that did not go insane, changed in personality, becoming quiet and grave (think, forced alignment changes, forced personality changes, and more) and they never revealed what they saw.

  - - -

   Alyx

  Edena; 

  Forsaking (the word, not related to the player - ah ha ha) my typically lengthy and involved post, I made a claim for the immortals of Mystara and left behind my claim for the Church of Mercy. 

  *edit* What was I thinking? The Immortals don't match me or my intentions at all. I relinquish any and all ideas of claming them . */edit* 

  If your list post is correct, then I'll once again chain my claim to the Church of Toril - slightly more familiar territory, I confess. Albeit still a challange. 

  Let me know if I have stepped into another conflict here 

  ANSWER:  The Church of Toril?  Ok, I will put you down as a claimant to the Church of Toril.  Uvenelei is also claiming the Church of Toril, or was as of the last time I saw.

  - - -

   Sollir Furryfoot

  This makes me wonder if O'skoteinos knows something about Valkys' unseelie that I don't...because he seems so eager to get them  

  Edit-Also I might consider taking Mina instead, but the Unseelie are more of Hellmaster's alignment, as several of you have stated...

  ANSWER:  Well, there is the minor fact that Valkys's PL went up a great deal, but then, so did Mina's.
  You two need to talk about this, and soon.  I need a resolution of this situation by the end of Monday - that is, in the next 24 hours.

  - - -

   Uvenelei

  Back again. 

  Hmm, I though the Church of Toril wasn't conflicted anymore, but I guess it is again. I drop my claim for the Church of Toril and put in a claim for The Republic of Selune. If I can't have an intersphere trading empire, I'll settle for a hub of interstellar commerce.

  ANSWER:  Very well.  Alyx has an uncontested claim to the Church of Toril.
  Uvenelei has an uncontested claim to the Republic of Selune.

  - - -

   LordMelkor{Talos}

  From Edena`s lists: 
  Allies on the world of Athas (Tyr, Nibenay, and the other citys of the Dragon-Kings, their Templars, their people, and any allies) PL 5,000 

  Well, I thought that Tyr is free city, but I assume I conquered it, and its population contributed to 10 000 Red Army pl I have from Athas. 
  And Edena, you stated that my PC jumped to 100 pl from merging with Red Goo, I assume that my NPC`s also increased from 2 to 10 each?

  ANSWER:  I am going to restrict all PCs from going above 100 PL.  And all NPCs from going above 20 (this is the current case with Uvenelei.)
  This is the part of the Lists I have not completed ... the rest is finished in rough form.

  - - -

   LordMelkor{Talos}

  Shadowlord Baelros, Demon Lord Of Shadow, was looking upon the City Of Tyr, that was no more. Its inhabitants stared in terror, as Red Legions marched against them, in deadly silence, with looks of eternal hatred and torment at their faces. People of Tyr fought desperately, spells of doom and mighty psionic blasts against Red Goo Cannons, Bolts Of Shade, and assault of Shadow Dragons. One of Shadowlords, Lichlord Rhamagaum, was slain in magical duel against strange half-elven woman, whose power seemed to originate from Sun itself, fortunately his soul safely returned to phylactery. But she was defeated by Shadowlord Azorgax, mighty Shadow Dragon who served as a mount of Lord Melkor himself, and City fell to the furious ounslaught. Its inhabitants joined The Red Army, and were now standing before Shadowlords, glowing with sinister, reddish Aura, in complete, unnatural silence, even children, no longer laughing, playing, full of joy, but full of hatred and suffering. Baelros noticed Lord Rivalen coming towards him. 

  -I have news from Lord Melkor, it seems that transformation of Lunar spirits into Red Warriors is almost finished, soon he will come to Athas, leading forces equal to those that arose when Blood Waste was awakened, our enemies will have a nasty surprise! 

  Than they both laughed, as Baelros lifted his Black Axe and Flaming Whip, while new recruits kneeled before him, ready to spread oblivion at the command of Shadowking.

  ANSWER:  (chuckles)  You do indeed.  Nice rping - that happened, by the way, prior to this Interlude.
  You do indeed have new friends.  And you have new enemies.
  Read my rules on Attack/Defense Duels.  You are going to be using them!

  - - -

   LordMelkor{Talos}

  Melkor To Hellmaster: 

  -I like you, you were loyal to me in the past, you shall be rewarded. Soon, with the help of Red Legions, Pantheon Of Glowing Darkness shall rule entire multiverse, and your position in it will be second only to Iuz`s and mine! We WILL have worlds, Hellmaster, ALL of them, their inhabitants will be our slaves, our toys! Stay with us, and you won`t regret this!

  ANSWER:  Heh.  Up to you, Sollir!

   - - -

   Anabstercorian

  I claim Mina, and the Knights of Neraka. Together we will usher in a new era, an era of Control. 

  If anyone else has previously claimed these powers, or if I have 11th level magic of my own and your previous statement was in error, I make no claims.

  ANSWER:  Mina and the Knights of Neraka have not been claimed.  You have them now, Anabstercorian.

  - - -


   William Ronald

  The Forsaken One is right in that we need to resolve conflicting claims. 
  There is also something I would like to see everyone do. Try to read up about your faction, and portray some of its members. Anabstercorian, get one or both of the War of Souls books to portray Mina's style of speech and manner. Kaboom, maybe get something with some speeches by some of the Chosen of Mystra. 
  Or you can possibly check out Bugbear's collection of the previous IRs. The Second IR has a lot of in character speeches. You can find the previous IR threads at http://bugbearslair.homestead.com/GIRA1.html 
  It will also give you an idea how serious things can get in an IR. 

  ANSWER:  Dragons of a Fallen Sun is in paperback, and available at any bookstore.  A good read, although it is dark.  Dragons of a Lost Star is very good, but very dark - it is still in hardcover.
  As for the Chosen of Mystra, there are 2nd edition supplements aplenty and to spare about them - many are free downloads off of the WOTC site.  I recommend, especially, FOR7 The Seven Sisters and The Magister.

  Hazen sends a note to Siobhan Silirevnur and Kalanyr. 

  "I will be honored to attend your conference. I pray that it will be fruitful and help lead to a better future for Oerth." 
  "The work to build a better world will not be easy. However, Oerth is well worth saving.
  Perhaps all of us can reveal our visions for the future of Oerth, and be truthful to one another." 
  "I will ask two of the Angels to accompany to the conference. The Emperor of Suhfang has asked me to announce that he will likely attend." 

  Archcleric Hazen. 

  ANSWER:  The Angels refuse to attend, stating that it is not their right to tell anyone what to do or what to think.  They feel their presence would be highly detrimental to the proceedings in every way.

  A second message arrives, bearing the seal of the Emperor of Suhfang. 

  "Lord Kalanyr and Lady Siobhan, 

  Your commitment to peace and your courage warms my heart in these dark times. I will attend your conference, as will a delegation from Suhfang. Perhaps we can make a better world for us all. History will judge us for our actions. I pray that they shall judge that we were wise and brave." 

  Emperor Cho Je Paser of Suhfang. 

  Hazen, the Kevellond League, and the Angels will continue to help the peoples of Telchuria and the Thrillonian peninsula. (Zelda's faction.) We will send help where it is needed on Oerth. So Aquaria and the AnaKeri nations receive help as well.

  ANSWER:  Noted.  They need help.  And the Angels can help immensely, as can some of your own people.
  11th level magic, could, if you used all of Turn 7 to do it, turn Oerth back into the blue-green world that it once was, most of it's flora and fauna restored.
  However, if you do that, you will not be able to launch an Attack of greater than Category 3 or mount a Defense of greater than Category 3, for any part of Turn 7.
  This inability to mount strong Attacks and Defenses could spell the doom of your Power, in mid-Turn.

  - - -

  Reprisal said:

  I, Erika Lydia Lesage, Leader of the Liberal-Democratic Party and Prime Minister of the United Commonwealth of Toril hereby call for the meeting of minds, opinions and points of view in regards to the "Forrester Conundrum" and the subsequent reparations that the Commonwealth is honour-bound to embark upon after the regrettable actions of our former Government and current President, Lord Forrester of the Humanoid Alliance. 
  Barring President Forrester's immediate resignation and submition to an inter-realm hearing, I have decided to lay the foundations for the possible impeachment of the President in the near-future. This process will be an affair of the United Commonwealth alone as an act of sovereignty over our own affairs. 
  While the process itself is not under debate, I must ask your people and their governments just what we should do in the event that Forrester is convicted of the crimes you accuse him of... I expect this process to be detailed, and each charge be laid individually by each affected state on Oerth. I will ask that the respective nations of Oerth give their opinions in this, the most important of Commonwealth Matters. 
  I will be attending the Ishtarland Woods Conference and hope to see all parties affected by our actions. 
  Thank you, 
  Erika Lydia Lesage 
  Prime Minister of the United Commonwealth of Toril

  ANSWER:  Ok, please pay attention here, people.  You know my honor and integrity as a DM.
  Now, Forrester denounced the IR as silly and left us, and this was unpleasant for me.
  But it is my job to be impartial and neutral, and to represent the various factions as well as I may.
  I know everything Forrester did IC, and I believe I know why, and also I know the mentality of the people of the United Commonwealth, especially of the humanoids.
  I am required to do my job.  And in this case, that means protecting Forrester.

  The Speaker of the Humanoid Alliance, one of the largest states in the United Commonwealth of Toril, steps up before the podium of the World Forum, and speaks:

  This is an outrage, an atrocity, and it shows an utter ineptitude and lack of vision on the part of the leadership of this Commonwealth.
  It was Erika, as Prime Minister, who founded the Lortmil Technomancy project.
  It was Erika, as Prime Minster, who involved us in the affairs of Greyspace.
  Did the Humanoid State not agree to this, under the condition that the standards of our Greyspace brethren were to be raised?
  Were we not guaranteed that they would be rewarded, ultimately, with the abilities and the privileges bestowed upon us?
  And did we not pledge, in good faith, to sacrifice the lives of our people, to accomplish this?

  It was Erika, as Prime Minister, who appointed Forrester as head of operations, when the Lortmil Project was threatened by the activities of the warring nations of Oerth.
  It was her decision.
  And I say ... it was a GOOD decision, and because it was made, Toril and this Forum still stand today, and our people are yet free and unharmed.

  However, little enough credit goes to our esteemed Prime Minister ... yes, she made a good choice, and then she busied herself in other affairs!

  It was upon Forrester that the burden was laid to protect the interests of Realmspace.
  We watched as he cleverly set the savage nations  of Oerth on each other, playing them against one another.
  We watched as he successfully protected the Lortmil Project, and our own people in the Pomarj, in so doing.
  We watched as Forrester's efforts saw the Shade driven from their occupation of Oerth, most of them obliterated, with the loss of few of our own people.
  We watched as Forrester skillfully aided in the overthrow of the menace of Vecna, who was a threat even to Realmspace.
  We watched as Forrester, our able commander and leader, kept the savage Union of Oerth at bay, kept it from conquering and enslaving our people, and still he protected the Lortmil Project.
  When the Oerthians brought upon themselves the Red Curse, we observed Forrester's careful and cautious handling of this substance, and his disposal of it when the truth about it was revealed.
  We observed Forrester's efforts to aid the Oerthians in ridding themselves of their Blood Waste, and how his appeals fell on deaf ears.

  The Speaker pauses, and glares out over the World Assembly, then speaks, in a rather angry tone:

  When the Red Army was created by the actions of the Church of Shade - which, I remind you, Forrester has ACTIVELY hunted down and supressed in this Crystal Sphere, our Realmspace - it was known then that this was due to the Oerthians themselves, and not due to Forrester.
  Forrester received a direct plea for assistance from people who were being destroyed.
  Had it not been for Forrester, the entire world of Oerth would have been destroyed by the Red Army!

  Now, these savages have the audacity to whine that they lost people ... they WHINE that the Bombardment cost them a few lives.
  Just what do they know about loss of lives?  WE on Toril know the true meaning of loss, and the true meaning of sacrifice.
  It is about time the Oerthians learned the price of their own actions, and the price of their own foolishness and pride. 
  It was time they learned that there is a price to war, that war is not a game, and that in war people die.

  Thanks to the efforts of Lord Forrester, none of our own people were killed.
  None of our people were subjected to the horrible Red Curse that the Oerthians brought upon themselves by their refusal to cooperate against the Shade.
  Thanks to the efforts of Lord Forrester, there are still Oerthians, PERIOD, to come here and whine and complain about their lot.

  Their losses are nothing - with 11th level magic, they could restore their world quickly, and bring to it the dignity, peace, and grace that Realmspace earned through endless blood, tears, and hardship.
  With 11th level magic, they could bring back to life all who were killed.

  Now, our Prime Minister, Erika, has seen fit to begin an inquiry that may lead to impeachment procedures against Lord Forrester.
  This is an unacceptable outrage.
  However, our Prime Minister has decided something far worse:  Erika has accepted that WE, the United Commonwealth of Toril, are responsible for the suffering and loss of the people of Oerth, and that WE owe them apologies, and that WE pay MASSIVE reparations for the alleged crimes in question.

  Now the Speaker is very angry.  This goes beyond politics - he is genuinely angry:

  The Prime Minister is not content with that, however.
  Even as the Red Curse comes upon our Crystal Sphere - even as the greatest crisis Realmspace has EVER known is upon us - she will have nothing other than to allow these savages, these ... barbarians ... of Oerth to bring CHARGES against Lord Forrester, as if he were a common criminal!
  Lord Forrester will be brought before ... I actually believe the Prime Minister stated this ... OERTHIAN Courts of Justice, dragged there like a dog, to face charges brought against him by knaves and savages.

  I will not have it, and the Humanoid State will not tolerate this atrocity against Forrester.
  Under the Charter of the United Commonwealth of Toril, as set down before the World Forum in the year (40 years ago), it was allowed that each State of the UC had the right to declare independence, if it so choose, and if appropriate referendums and votes were taken.

  I call for the Delegates of the Humanoid State to draw up our Referendum, to be submitted to all of our people for a vote, and if this vote is yay, then I will call for Articles of Separation to be drawn up, under UC law.
  Then, we will formally withdraw from the United Commonwealth of Toril, if a majority of our people have voted for such, and we will become an independent country.
  With the able leadership of Lord Forrester, and not the inept and incompetent leadership of our current Prime Minister, who would make a patsy out of our most brilliant general!

  After the Speaker of the Humanoid State is finished, the World Forum breaks into an uproar, which continues for over 10 minutes despite all efforts to quell it.
  Most of the Delegates of the Humanoid State stand by their Speaker.
  The Delegates of the Scro Star League watch on intently, wondering how they can benefit from this crack in the UC.
  The Delegates of the Eternal Empire smile, seeing their mighty counterpart weakened.
  The Delegates of the Church of Toril angrilly rebut the Speaker's statements, which starts a verbal fight amongst the very seats in the Forum.
  The Delegates of the Church of Mercy vainly attempt to calm people down.
  Even the NeoIllithid Delegates have to raise their Mindshields, because of all the noise and ruckus.


  Iuz mused as he read the letter for the 15th time... "The United Commonwealth is determined to allow Forrester to resign with dignity..." 
  Talindra replied from her chair, her eyes glancing to Iuz with a smile, "What is so wrong with that?" 
  Iuz smiled back to her, "Because then he could leave a hero... and I assure you I wish to have the corruption lodged in soul exposed exactly for what it is..." 
  Talindra sighed, "Perhaps this is for the best... we have other concerns." 
  Iuz chuckled, "Aye we do... I must prepare a speech for the Peace Conference... and I must prepare for the fallout of the Athas Fiasco... and petition a new deity into the Pantheon..." 
  "The Hellmaster..." Talindra replied... 
  "Precisely... though his ascension will come after yours... you shall be Talindra, Mistress of the Arcane... perhaps a fitting gift for a trusted ally and for your wise counsel..." 
  Talindra gasped in shock... "What... me a Goddess..." 
  "Aye... I shall divest some of my power... to elevate your state..." Iuz replied... "Take my hand Talindra..." 
  Talindra stood and placed her hands in his... and felt the surge of divinity... 
  "Welcome to the Pantheon of Glowing Darkness" Iuz replied with a smile... 

  OOC: Going to infuse Talindra with enough divine essence to make her a demigod...

  RULING:  It isn't that easy!  She has the potential, yes, but for it to be realized she must go out and commit great acts of good and evil, the acts of a great adventurer, hero, or villain.


----------



## Tokiwong

RULING: It isn't that easy! She has the potential, yes, but for it to be realized she must go out and commit great acts of good and evil, the acts of a great adventurer, hero, or villain.

*OOC:* Oki doki... well then she shall do great things soon enough... make her a proxy for now until I can find her something great to do


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Hellmaster smiles..."I've thought about it, and since I've shown my intentions to the forces of light already I will join your cause, with your promise as me in your Glowing Pantheon of Darkness...I'm sure Sanctus won't like it, but we have a...mutual relationship."

OOC
Edena, what if we can't arrive at a decision?  I don't plan on letting down my claim for Valky's Unseelie at this moment...


----------



## kaboom

Could Sadias become a chosen of Mystra?


----------



## Tokiwong

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Hellmaster smiles..."I've thought about it, and since I've shown my intentions to the forces of light already I will join your cause, with your promise as me in your Glowing Pantheon of Darkness...I'm sure Sanctus won't like it, but we have a...mutual relationship."
> 
> OOC
> Edena, what if we can't arrive at a decision?  I don't plan on letting down my claim for Valky's Unseelie at this moment... *




_Iuz replies, "We welcome you whole heartedly... you shall be a welcome addition to the Pantheon... our destiny... shall not be denied..."_


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Who is Sadias, Kaboom?  (I can't remember names)

  - - -

  Sollir, you have asked;  what will happen, if I and 'o Skoteinos cannot reach an agreement?

  Here is what will happen:

  I will divide Valky's forces in half.  
  His PL will be divided into two halves. 
  Then there will be two forces of Unseelie, and both of them will have 11th level magic.

  Then both you and 'o Skoteinos will receive one of the halves.

  I have updated the Claims List, post # 1 of this thread.
  Everyone, please have a look.
  The Immortals of Mystara and the Veiled Alliance are unclaimed.
  If they are still unclaimed 24 hours from now, I will simply withdraw them, and leave them out of the IR (except, of course, for that part of the Veiled Alliance that allied with Iuz.)

  You will notice that I have a number of posts reserved.
  These will be filled.
  I am creating the Kiss and Tell Post now, and will place it above, in one of the reserved spaces.
  Then, the Retreats will be secret no more.


----------



## kaboom

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Hellmaster smiles..."I've thought about it, and since I've shown my intentions to the forces of light already I will join your cause, with your promise as me in your Glowing Pantheon of Darkness...I'm sure Sanctus won't like it, but we have a...mutual relationship."
> 
> OOC
> Edena, what if we can't arrive at a decision?  I don't plan on letting down my claim for Valky's Unseelie at this moment... *




Sollir, you are a Chosen of Xvim. I don't know much about your dutys as a Chosen of Xvim, but I'm gessing that one of the DON'TS is to sell him out by becoming a god.


----------



## kaboom

Sadias is one of my NPCs, a high level cleric/wizard.


----------



## Tokiwong

_Iuz scowls at the message delivered to him by the Eternal Empire before he smiles breifly... "The United Commonwealth is coming apart at the seems... Forrester has done more damage then I could ever hope..."

The emmisary bowed, "I am glad this pleases you milord..."

"Continue the campaign against Forrester his name shall be drug through the mud... and he shall be a mockery when I am through with him..." Iuz replied softly.

The emmisary nodded, "We shall with pleasure... milord..."

Iuz smiled... "Now go... I have much to prepare for..."_


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

kaboom, if you're so worried I can type up something tomorrow IC so Xvim won't mind.


----------



## kaboom

Not worred, just suprised that Xvim would let his chosen get away with that.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The Kiss and Tell Post is up.
  Want to see where everyone has been hiding?
  Take a look!

  It is post # 7 on this board, above on this page.

  - - -

  To Kaboom:

  Sadias may become a Chosen.

  - - -

  To Sollir

  Xvim doesn't mind Phibrizzo allying with Iuz.
  He is delighted, rather.
  For he sees in Phibrizzo's alliance with Iuz the chance for greater chaos and destruction - he has been long fretting about all this talk of peace and love and good ...


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edena
Melkor to Rajaat: 

So we have our deal! Athas is yours, and it shall return to the glory of Blue Age! And later, you will have a chance to take part in my conquests on Other Worlds! But I don`t think you want me to leave NOW, not when mighty force of Oerthians is coming against you! And leading them are: Anabstecorian, greatest of Ililthidi, Chosen Of Ilsenine, scheming bastard who always knows how to turn a situation to his advantage, and Vaeragoth, Queen Of The Hive, mightiest Psion I know of, she is wise, she hasn`t participated in Wars on Oerth, instead greatly bulding her forces, and now she is ready to strike upon Athas! No, these are NOT to be underestimated, but together we shall crush them, and The Sands of Athas shall be their grave! Than you will heal this world, no longer shall The Desserts dominate  Athas, but the great seas, flourishing life, skies of blue and emerald, paradise under your rule! I know that there is no place for creatures other than halfings in your Athas, but, while mass genocide can certainly be fun, it will be a waste to simply kill them all, let me absorb them into my Red Armies, and we will be unstoppable!


----------



## William Ronald

I have e-mailed a few of you asking you to resolve your claims. Please do so.

Edena, I understand that the Angels do not wish to interfere with the peace conference.

I have also made Reprisal aware of your post, via e-mail.


Hazen turns to an Angel and nods his head respectfully. 

"I understand.  I thought your presence might have a calming effect."

"The Oerth Alliance is working on plans to restore the world.  I swear that I will do my utmost to aid Oerth and the other worlds effected by the Red Waste."

"I must also apologize and ask your pardon for my part in recent events.  I fear my grief lead me to anger.  That anger may have jeopardized this world.  I will seek to master my passions."

"I do not know if this peace conference will help Oerth.  There are some I fear who do not want peace, but conquest.  However, if there is a chance for a just and lasting peace, I must find out."

"Despite the devastation, Oerth is a beautiful world and well worth saving.  I thank you again for your aid, and the sacrifice of your brethren."

Hazen sends a message to Prime Minister Erika Lesage.

I wish to have the citizens of the United Commonwealth of Toril, and your world learn all that have transpired here.  I am not only inviting a fact finding delegation from the World Congress of Toril.  I shall invite reporters and readers from the leading publications of Toril.  

In the end, they must decide what responsibility Toril has in the recent events of Oerth.  The truth shall always reveal itself.

(Is this invitation to the press accepted?)


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Hihihi*



> (Comment: If you read this, Forsaken One, think just how lucky you are that Rhialto never decided to strike at your Power ...)





And you thought I didn't know ?
I got my intell going Edena 

I also talk and negotiate and make damn sure where I stand in things


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Demmit.*

I have just been going over the lists and came to the conclusion that all my work was FRIGGING IN VAIN, since I wish I didn't get 11th and could have claimed some of the in the tens of thousands reaching faction with free 1th.

Hmm know how Kalanyr always felt now, carefull plotting and planning and sceaming and now seeing everyone who was almost dead being able to kick your ass within like.. 2 seconds.

 **sigh**

That was a bummer to see all those massive free PLs coming up...

Hmmm since I promised to stay around till turn 11th I'll just have to find some insane way to keep in this game since I just don't seem to get the massive amounts of free PL I'll just have to find some legal way to get them.
Evil DM you won't beat me that easily with some massive PL donations to other players, HAH! 

Really I think this is  bit rediculous, I think it's good strat to grow strong and now this stuff happens.... but well... guess the DM knows what he's doing so I'll just wait and see what's comming since I don't believe he'd put certain people behind and certain people on front with some insane donation with the reason to give them a easy victory.... 

So we'll see what's gonna happen but this most certainly changed my plans. I thought I was big.. one of the smallest now 


/me starts sceaming and plotting to find a way to blast a force tens of times bigger then him while knowing there is some loophole somewhere that the DM put there because with this basterd DM nothing is ever what it seems


----------



## Black Omega

LordMelkor{Talos} said:
			
		

> *Dear Siobhan:
> 
> Nice to hear from you, Lady Fay! I assure you that Forrester`s former concubine doesn`t want to leave me, she has found new purpose of  life in serving me, it seems that satisfying all my needs brings her fullfilment, how can I deny poor girl her happiness?  Anyway  I think I can release her, you can always brainwash her with mind-affecting magic, I will do it, if you come for her, personally, I once again want to see The Silver Fire in your eyes.
> 
> Melkor The Great, Lord Of Darkness, The Shadowking, Dark One, Devouver Of Souls, Bane Of The Light, Black Flame Of Hatred, Lord Of All, etc.*



Dear Melkor,

Thank you for your note.  I'm sorry I didn't get back to you sooner, but you know how involved preparations for a peace conference are.  So much to do, so much to plan.  I look forward to seeing you at the peace conference.  Conviniently, that is an excellent time to meet and settle things over your concubine.  I trust you are otherwise in good spirits?

Siobhan Silirevnur
Glittering White Flame of Titania
Emissary of the Seelie


*



			OOC: Is my language good?
		
Click to expand...


*Looks just fine.


----------



## zouron

> Lord Fujishi Zuroji
> 
> We wish to inform you that the Free People of Ishtarland and the Coalition of Light and Shadows will be holding a conference for all leaders at 2 days from now in the glade in the Forest of Ishtarland where the party was previously held. You are invited to either attend in person or send a representative to this conference.
> 
> Signed Siobhan Silirevnur
> Glittering White Flame of Titania
> Emissary of the Seelie.
> 
> Kalanyr
> Champion of Freedom





Letter for Kalanyr:

The Eternal Union will be delighted in attenting the conference so suggested, We will send a representive from both the Kingdom of Aquaria and our own ranks. 
Beyond this we would like it so the representives of the other Anakeris countries are seated close by us, so that the Continent of Anakeris can speak as one.

- Muji Eviri, Diplomatic Officer.


----------



## Festy_Dog

Letter for Kal:

Dear old friend,

I am thrilled to hear from you, how are things down your end of the wasteland? I'm holding up pretty well, seems that the Scro Star League have offered their alliance. I gladly accepted! Trying to put some tricks up my sleeve but it seems they won't fit under a kobold's shirt, , just kidding I'm trying to pull some things together to give my people some hope of survival.

Yours Sincerely,
Silver Phase

PS. I'm gonna get one hell of a make over, wait till you see it!

PPS. Oh yeah...... Almost forgot. I'll be all too happy to come along to the conference. I might have the work done by then.


----------



## Black Omega

Speaking ofthe conference.  We're preparing early for it to make sure we have proper accomadations for the various races showing up as well as proper food and drink (within reason.  If their prefered dinner is a cup of 'Blood o' Saints' followed up by roasting of 'Virgin's Heart', suitable substitutes will need to be used.

Also, security is being prepared well in advance, both against infiltration and simple assault like someone trying to Teleport in a big old nuke.  Lastly, we'll work out with the various factions showing up a proper way to be sure the people they send are the one's arriving.  Call this the Black Brotherhood rule.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Concerning the lists:

Shadow Empire, Greyspace - PL 9 
Allies of the Shadow Empire (Undead dragons, shadow dragons) PL 386 

Well Edena, can I absorb these forces into Red Army? Your previous posts indicated that  it multiplies pl 10 times.

Also, I see that Nations OF Chosen OF Mystra have higher pl than Eternal Empire,  weren`t they listed as a relatively minor power previously?


----------



## Gurdjieff

*Edena*

The Emerald Order is missing in the kiss and tell post ^_^ That means I'm still undiscovered?  

I've been pretty busy lately, haven't posted to the IR in that time. I will be posting a bit more soon, and I've got some questions which I'll be mailing soon to you.


----------



## Anabstercorian

I wouldn't be too worried, Forsaken One.  You have a couple of things going for you:

1: The most powerful PC player in the game.  Vaeregoth's PL is roughly equvalent to that of Goku during the Cell Games - I.E., you can immediately destroy Oerth should you so choose, merely by smashing your fist in to the earth and shattering the core in to a powder, or reaching our with your all-grasping touch and wrenching the world in half.

2: The Geestesstorm.  You are the Dreamlord, and you can change the rules.  Don't write off that ability so lightly!  You can level the playing field, or tilt it towards yourself, with this ability.

3: Me as an ally.  Everyone knows who *I* am, and why this is a good thing for you.


----------



## Creamsteak

Lists Post:

Me and Sollir have our secret retreats reversed (mine and his are switched for some reason). There was a misinterpretation in my template that is pretty pointless now that the Church of Mercy is allied with me. My Player Character is now level 45/45 (or if you recieved an email I sent you earlier he might be level 45/45/10 the last class being Elven Defender). Last, I sent you an email that you never got to reply to about switching my planars. I will send it again if you never recieved it.

And Earlier in thread two (page 11 or 12 I believe) I posted that I am attempting to contact Corellon Lariathon.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*SPECIAL RULING - A SLIGHT ALTERATION OF HISTORY FOR REPRISAL'S SAKE*

I have decided that it is unfair to Reprisal to make his character, Erika Lesage, responsible for any of the actions of the United Commonwealth of Toril, from Turn 0 through Turn 6.
  Why?
  Because Reprisal was not playing in the IR.

  The player had nothing to do with anything that has occurred, and can neither take credit for any of the good things that the UC did, nor take the blame for any of the dark things the UC did.
  And neither can the player's character.

  HOWEVER ...

  With the return of Reprisal, his character, Erika Lesage, is now Prime Minister once more.
  Reprisal is once more the player of the United Commonwealth, and the responsibility for cleaning up the mess it has made, falls on him.

  Here is a slightly altered history of events concerning Erika Lesage, to reflect the Rulings above:

  40 years ago:

  Erika Lesage began the Lortmil Project, with the ultimate goal of peacefully causing Oerth to change, so that it would eventually transition into an enlightened democracy and physical paradise akin to what Toril had become.
  Her political ally, Forrester, supported the Lortmil Project, knowing it would ultimately aid the humanoids of Oerth and Greyspace, giving them the benefits the humanoids of Toril had received.

  The start of the 3rd IR:  

  Erika Lesage and Forrester, both alarmed by the escalating tensions on Oerth, and fearing for the Lortmil Project, decide that the intervention of the UC in Oerthian affairs is necessary.
  This decision is made in altruism by both Erika Lesage and Forrester - it is a move to help the good Powers of Oerth.

  Early. Turn 0:  

  A terrible illness strikes Erika Lesage.  This illness is thrown at her by the Church of Shade, and 11th level healing spells will only keep it from killing her, not cure it.
  In an attempt to save Erika, and stop the physical pain of the illness, she is placed in stasis.
  It is decided she will remain in stasis, until a cure is found.

  Mid Turn 0:

  Erika Lesage's political party appoints a new Prime Minister.
  Since the Constitution of the UC appoints domestic responsibilities to the Prime Minister, and foreign policy is heavily dictated by the President, all look for a competent person to take the important job of President.
  The new Prime Minister appoints Forrester, Erika's longtime friend and ally, as President, and across the United Commonwealth this is met with overwhelming approval.

  Turn 1:

  The war on Oerth threatens the Lortmil Project, the humanoids of Oerth, and ultimately threatens Realmspace.
  The people of Realmspace watch with approval as President Forrester takes charge of the dangerous situation.

  Turn 2:

  The war on Oerth intensifies.
  Vecna is a major threat.
  Forrester stands against Vecna, while those in Realmspace keeping up on the news watch with approval.

  Turn 3:

  Vecna and the Shade are thrown down.
  The news reaches Toril.
  Forrester is acclaimed as a great general once more, celebrations are thrown in honor of his deeds 40 years ago, and many think the crisis on Oerth is now passed.

  Turn 4:

  The situation on Oerth does not improve - and no cure has yet been found for Erika Lesage.

  Then the Eternal Empire sends it's forces to Oerth.
  This produces a crisis on Oerth that ends with 5 million of the Eternal Empire's soldiers dead. 
  Anabstercorian is found responsible for the disaster.
  The military in the Eternal Empire revolts against the government, overthrows it, and executes all the government officials for High Treason.
  The United Commonwealth goes on military alert because of this.

  The situation on Oerth, which was of only passing interest to most Torilians, suddenly becomes important - people on Toril start paying a lot of attention to events there.

  Turn 5: 

  Still no cure for Erika Lesage.
  News that the Shade survived the attack on Turn 3 is met with consternation on Toril.
  The fact Anabstercorian remains at large is more consternating.
  People in the UC want a resolution of the situation on Oerth, and many do not look kindly upon the people of Oerth.

  Turn 6:

  The Red Army arises on Oerth.
  The Angels who were protecting Realmspace abandon their posts to fight it.
  The Prime Minister declares a State of Emergency, and meets with the heads of all Realmspace Powers, who in a unified statement decree that Realmspace must be protected at all costs.
  Forrester is watched intently, the public knowing most of the events going on in Greyspace.
  Some are horrified by those events, some are pleased with them, but most are simply saddened.
  This is the general reaction to the Bombardment of Oerth ... some are angered, some are pleased, and most are simply saddened.

  Just after the end of Turn 6.

  A cure is found for Erika Lesage.
  Erika Lesage, being a woman of integrity and responsibility, returns at once, only to find a political quagmire awaiting her.
  However, the advent of 11th level magic on Oerth is considered a major threat to Realmspace, and all are demanding the best possible leadership in these suddenly dangerous times.
  Then, to everyone's shock and fright, Forrester suddenly disappears - there is no trace of where he went, or why, and no divinations can obtain any answer to the question - leaving the Realmspace army without a general, and the office of the Presidency vacant.

  The Prime Minister and parliament meet, and decide to give Erika Lesage emergency powers - the powers of both Prime Minster and President, until the current threat to Realmspace is ended.

  Then the Seers foresee a possible threat from WITHIN Realmspace ... it would appear the Eternal Empire may well attack.

  Now, the parliament is all but demanding that Erika Lesage assume the full powers of both Prime Minister and President.

  Into the Interlude:

  Forrester's actions during Turns 1 through 6 in Greyspace come under question, and charges surface of wrong-doing.
  This is met with ill-will by the humanoids of Realmspace, but they keep their peace, due to the dangerous situation threatening everyone.

  Mid Interlude:

  Erika Lesage is caught in a sudden political firestorm.
  Major charges of war atrocities are now being publicly hurled at Forrester, and the Oerthians are crying out against him.
  This is too much for the already angered humanoid diplomats to take - they posture and threaten to leave the UC if this defaming of Forrester continues.

  Late Interlude (now):

  Erika Lesage has the powers of both Prime Minister and President.
  However, the investigation of Forrester, the cries for war crimes trials of Forrester, the general outrage against some of his policies, continues to grow.
  The infuriated humanoids make good on their promise, and begin preparing for a Referendum of Succession from the UC.  With 90% of the voters supporting succession now, a break-away of the largest state within the UC seems almost certain.
  The humanoid leadership, believe they can handle the current situation without the UC's help - they have their own weapons and their own 11th level magic.  Their leadership has decided they can go it alone.

  This is the current political situation within the United Commonwealth of Toril.

  This slightly revised history allows that Erika Lesage, Reprisal's character, was not involved in the IR in any way, and therefore cannot take credit or blame for anything that happened therein.

  However, Erika Lesage must now deal with the results of what DID happen in the IR, and what is happening now, and what is going to happen.
  It is a heavy burden, on the shoulders of this young lady.

  Yet this is the daughter of Ian Payne, who created the Technomancy, and held it together through all of the first IR and the second IR, and ultimately forged the United Commonwealth of Toril out of it.
  The mettle, wisdom, and vision, that Ian Payne had, has been passed down into his daughter, and the people of the United Commonwealth are hoping that she can, like her father, carry them through these troubled times.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Edena*

Can I (meaning only Anabstercorian) enter Realmspace now that the angelic border guard is reduced, if I sincerely enter with no intentions of ill will?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*Answers, rulings, and comments on posts above*

Melkor

  Melkor to Rajaat: 

  So we have our deal! Athas is yours, and it shall return to the glory of Blue Age! And later, you will have a chance to take part in my conquests on Other Worlds! But I don`t think you want me to leave NOW, not when mighty force of Oerthians is coming against you! And leading them are: Anabstercorian, greatest of Ililthidi, Chosen Of Ilsenine, scheming bastard who always knows how to turn a situation to his advantage, and Vaeragoth, Queen Of The Hive, mightiest Psion I know of, she is wise, she hasn`t participated in Wars on Oerth, instead greatly bulding her forces, and now she is ready to strike upon Athas! No, these are NOT to be underestimated, but together we shall crush them, and The Sands of Athas shall be their grave! Than you will heal this world, no longer shall The Desserts dominate Athas, but the great seas, flourishing life, skies of blue and emerald, paradise under your rule! I know that there is no place for creatures other than halfings in your Athas, but, while mass genocide can certainly be fun, it will be a waste to simply kill them all, let me absorb them into my Red Armies, and we will be unstoppable!

  ANSWER:

  Rajaat speaks back, in his abrupt way:

  There is no need to heap glowing words upon me;  I know of what transpires upon Athas.
  I know what transpires on Oerth.
  I know what transpires on Krynn.
  I know what transpires on Toril.
  I know all of it, Lord Melkor.

  Rajaat spits.

  Vermin infest those worlds, Melkor.  
  Vermin, bringing disease and corruption across the Spheres, bringing oppression and hardship to the Founding Race.

  The vermin will be cleansed from Athas, Melkor.
  Then my Champions and your Shade will cleanse Oerth, Krynn, and the most infected place of all, Toril, will be sterilized.

  Rajaat regards Melkor:

  Your Shade shall depart from Athas.
  Your Shade shall depart, now.
  As per our agreement.
  And I and my Champions, and my slaves, will come forth from Athas, to stand with you, to cleanse away the filth and vermin that have spread like scum on water over the other planets.

  That was not a request for your forces to leave Athas, Melkor.
  That was an order.

  However, the declaration of aid to you, is sincere, in all it's awful promise.

  Melkor, I would not recommend you refuse Rajaat's order.

  - - -

   William Ronald

  I have e-mailed a few of you asking you to resolve your claims. Please do so. 
  Edena, I understand that the Angels do not wish to interfere with the peace conference.
  I have also made Reprisal aware of your post, via e-mail. 

  ANSWER:  Yes, and he has e-mailed me.  I have made a slight alteration in the history, to be fair to Reprisal.
  However, the Speaker of the Humanoid State still made that angry speech:  the only difference is that, instead of naming Erika Lesage the Prime Minister, he is naming a nameless NPC Prime Minister.
  Please consider that that speech was made, with the difference that Erika's name was not mentioned in it, folks.

  Hazen turns to an Angel and nods his head respectfully. 

  "I understand. I thought your presence might have a calming effect." 
  "The Oerth Alliance is working on plans to restore the world. I swear that I will do my utmost to aid Oerth and the other worlds effected by the Red Waste." 
  "I must also apologize and ask your pardon for my part in recent events. I fear my grief lead me to anger. That anger may have jeopardized this world. I will seek to master my passions." 
  "I do not know if this peace conference will help Oerth. There are some I fear who do not want peace, but conquest. However, if there is a chance for a just and lasting peace, I must find out." 
  "Despite the devastation, Oerth is a beautiful world and well worth saving. I thank you again for your aid, and the sacrifice of your brethren." 

  ANSWER:

  The Angel speaks:

  Darkness clouds the hearts of many mortals on Oerth, Krynn, Toril, and Athas.
  It is not within our power to change or dispel that darkness ... only you and they can do this.
  If they cannot overcome the darkness, the darkness will overcome them.

  The Angel looks at Hazen intently, and speaks:

  Lord Melkor seeks for the Dark Powers of that place you call the Demiplane of Dread.
  Soon, he will find them.
  They are not hard to find, if you know where to look.
  Archcleric Hazen, would you know where the Dark Powers are?
  If you would, then know that we can show you the answer.

  The Angel looks at Hazen, it's face intent and sad:

  Hazen, you will not like that answer.
  You may not survive that answer.


  Hazen sends a message to Prime Minister Erika Lesage. 

  ANSWER:  Prime Minister, and President, Erika Lesage.

  I wish to have the citizens of the United Commonwealth of Toril, and your world learn all that have transpired here. I am not only inviting a fact finding delegation from the World Congress of Toril. I shall invite reporters and readers from the leading publications of Toril. 
  In the end, they must decide what responsibility Toril has in the recent events of Oerth. The truth shall always reveal itself. 

  (Is this invitation to the press accepted?)

  ANSWER:  The Torilian press has been monitoring the situation from the Torilian army encampments in Greyspace, and using magic on Toril to do extensive fact-finding.
  However, yes - they will accept your invitation.
  In fact, the Torilian press wishes to interview all the leadership of the various Powers, including Rajaat, Melkor, Iuz, and if they dared even the Red Army.

  You should expect this, folks.  This is the press we are talking about!             

  Hazen, do not expect them to necessarily accurately report anything you say, to the Torilian public.  That goes for the rest of you, also.   

  - - -

   The Forsaken One

  Hihihi 

  And you thought I didn't know ? 
  I got my intell going Edena  
  I also talk and negotiate and make damn sure where I stand in things 

  ANSWER:  You didn't know initially, I am betting - unless someone told you when I asked secrets to be kept.

  - - -

   The Forsaken One

  Demmit. 

  I have just been going over the lists and came to the conclusion that all my work was FRIGGING IN VAIN, since I wish I didn't get 11th and could have claimed some of the in the tens of thousands reaching faction with free 1th. 
  Hmm know how Kalanyr always felt now, carefull plotting and planning and sceaming and now seeing everyone who was almost dead being able to kick your ass within like.. 2 seconds. 

  **sigh** 

  That was a bummer to see all those massive free PLs coming up... 
  Hmmm since I promised to stay around till turn 11th I'll just have to find some insane way to keep in this game since I just don't seem to get the massive amounts of free PL I'll just have to find some legal way to get them. 
  Evil DM you won't beat me that easily with some massive PL donations to other players, HAH!  
  Really I think this is bit rediculous, I think it's good strat to grow strong and now this stuff happens.... but well... guess the DM knows what he's doing so I'll just wait and see what's comming since I don't believe he'd put certain people behind and certain people on front with some insane donation with the reason to give them a easy victory.... 
  So we'll see what's gonna happen but this most certainly changed my plans. I thought I was big.. one of the smallest now  
  Me starts sceaming and plotting to find a way to blast a force tens of times bigger then him while knowing there is some loophole somewhere that the DM put there because with this basterd DM nothing is ever what it seems 

  ANSWER:

  You feel helpless, defeated, and seek a loophole, a way out of your predicament that you perceive yourself to be in.

  Very well.  There is a way out.

  You say you wish to know how to defeat a PL force ten times greater than your own.
  Well, I will tell you how to defeat a PL force ten thousand times your own.

  Go to the Attack/Defend Dueling post, which is on page one of this thread, and read it.
  Read it, and learn it.
  Learn it.

  With 11th level magic employed properly, your Power can defeat and destroy any Power in the IR.

  Learn the Dueling rules, use the Dueling rules, and fight your way to victory, Forsaken One.

  - - -

   Black Omega

  Melkor wrote:

  Nice to hear from you, Lady Fay! I assure you that Forrester`s former concubine doesn`t want to leave me, she has found new purpose of life in serving me, it seems that satisfying all my needs brings her fullfilment, how can I deny poor girl her happiness?  Anyway I think I can release her, you can always brainwash her with mind-affecting magic, I will do it, if you come for her, personally, I once again want to see The Silver Fire in your eyes. 

  Melkor The Great, Lord Of Darkness, The Shadowking, Dark One, Devouver Of Souls, Bane Of The Light, Black Flame Of Hatred, Lord Of All, etc.


  Dear Melkor, 

  Thank you for your note. I'm sorry I didn't get back to you sooner, but you know how involved preparations for a peace conference are. So much to do, so much to plan. I look forward to seeing you at the peace conference. Conviniently, that is an excellent time to meet and settle things over your concubine. I trust you are otherwise in good spirits? 

  ANSWER:  The DM watches this IC drama rather somberly.

  - - -

   zouron

  Letter for Kalanyr: 

  The Eternal Union will be delighted in attenting the conference so suggested, We will send a representive from both the Kingdom of Aquaria and our own ranks. 
  Beyond this we would like it so the representives of the other Anakeris countries are seated close by us, so that the Continent of Anakeris can speak as one. 

  - Muji Eviri, Diplomatic Officer.

  ANSWER:  The DM once more simply watches.  Rajaat will be at the conference too.  So will the Torilian press, since William inadvertently invited them without realizing it.
  Everything said at the peace conference, and everything not said in all likelihood, will be broadcast live for the viewing pleasure of the 100 billion people of the United Commonwealth of Toril, and for the billions more where the press is representing other Torilian Powers.

  - - -

   Festy_Dog

  Letter for Kal: 

  Dear old friend, 

  I am thrilled to hear from you, how are things down your end of the wasteland? I'm holding up pretty well, seems that the Scro Star League have offered their alliance. I gladly accepted! Trying to put some tricks up my sleeve but it seems they won't fit under a kobold's shirt, , just kidding I'm trying to pull some things together to give my people some hope of survival. 

  Yours Sincerely, 
  Silver Phase 

  PS. I'm gonna get one hell of a make over, wait till you see it! 
  PPS. Oh yeah...... Almost forgot. I'll be all too happy to come along to the conference.
  I might have the work done by then. 

  ANSWER:  Heh.  This I must see.

  - - -

   Black Omega

  Speaking ofthe conference. We're preparing early for it to make sure we have proper accomadations for the various races showing up as well as proper food and drink (within reason. If their prefered dinner is a cup of 'Blood o' Saints' followed up by roasting of 'Virgin's Heart', suitable substitutes will need to be used. 
  Also, security is being prepared well in advance, both against infiltration and simple assault like someone trying to Teleport in a big old nuke. Lastly, we'll work out with the various factions showing up a proper way to be sure the people they send are the one's arriving. Call this the Black Brotherhood rule.

  ANSWER:  

  The Torilian Press also expects to be treated with all the honor and dignity that it considers to be it's due. 
  If you do not treat the press with all the honor and dignity that it considers to be it's due, there is a 100 percent chance they will slander you, lie about you, distort your part in the events that have taken place, take your words out of context, and otherwise misrepresent you.
  Even if you do treat the press with the respect and dignity it considers it's due, they may do this anyways.

  - - -

   LordMelkor{Talos}

  Concerning the lists: 

  Shadow Empire, Greyspace - PL 9 
  Allies of the Shadow Empire (Undead dragons, shadow dragons) PL 386 

  Well Edena, can I absorb these forces into Red Army? Your previous posts indicated that it multiplies pl 10 times. 
  Also, I see that Nations OF Chosen OF Mystra have higher pl than Eternal Empire, weren`t they listed as a relatively minor power previously?

  ANSWER:  That 9 PL of Shade is all that remains of the former Shadow Empire.
  Are you sure you want to convert your last loyal Shade follows into more Red Warriors? 

  As for the Lists, I used a rather byzantine procedure to come up with the numbers I arrived at.
  A procedure that will require a long article, just to explain the procedure and why I used it.

  I will say to you, what I said to Forsaken One above.

  Read the rules on Attack/Defense dueling.
  Read the rules, and learn the rules.
  Learn the rules, and use the rules.
  Use the rules, and fight, and win!                                  

  - - -

   Venus

  Edena 

  The Emerald Order is missing in the kiss and tell post.
  That means I'm still undiscovered?  

  I've been pretty busy lately, haven't posted to the IR in that time. I will be posting a bit more soon, and I've got some questions which I'll be mailing soon to you.

  ANSWER:  No, it means I forgot to note that your Power shared Dagger's Secret Retreat.  I will go back and add your Power to the Kiss and Tell Post.
  Zouron never had a Secret Retreat, which is why he is not mentioned.

   - - -

   Anabstercorian

  I wouldn't be too worried, Forsaken One. You have a couple of things going for you: 

  1: The most powerful PC player in the game. Vaeregoth's PL is roughly equvalent to that of Goku during the Cell Games - I.E., you can immediately destroy Oerth should you so choose, merely by smashing your fist in to the earth and shattering the core in to a powder, or reaching our with your all-grasping touch and wrenching the world in half.

  ANSWER:  That is incorrect, although Vaeregoth is truly, immensely powerful.  However, 11th level magic is stronger yet. 

  2: The Geestesstorm. You are the Dreamlord, and you can change the rules. Don't write off that ability so lightly! You can level the playing field, or tilt it towards yourself, with this ability. 

  ANSWER:  That IS correct, and thus Forsaken One can alter reality in 5 ways in one Crystal Sphere, or 1 way in five Crystal Spheres, or any combination between those two.

  3: Me as an ally. Everyone knows who I am, and why this is a good thing for you. 

  ANSWER:  (chuckle)  If I were you, Anabstercorian, I would remember that the United Commonwealth is your foe, and a powerful foe at that.

  - - -

   creamsteak

  Lists Post: 

  Me and Sollir have our secret retreats reversed (mine and his are switched for some reason). There was a misinterpretation in my template that is pretty pointless now that the Church of Mercy is allied with me. My Player Character is now level 45/45 (or if you recieved an email I sent you earlier he might be level 45/45/10 the last class being Elven Defender). Last, I sent you an email that you never got to reply to about switching my planars. I will send it again if you never recieved it. 

  ANSWER:  I reversed your Secret Retreats?  Nuts.  I'll fix that.  I'll also work on the PCs and NPCs.

  And Earlier in thread two (page 11 or 12 I believe) I posted that I am attempting to contact Corellon Lariathon.

  ANSWER:  What do you want to know from him?  He will give you yes and no answers to a limited number of questions.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Posted by Edena:

Rajaat speaks back, in his abrupt way: 

There is no need to heap glowing words upon me; I know of what transpires upon Athas. 
I know what transpires on Oerth. 
I know what transpires on Krynn. 
I know what transpires on Toril. 
I know all of it, Lord Melkor. 

Rajaat spits. 

Vermin infest those worlds, Melkor. 
Vermin, bringing disease and corruption across the Spheres, bringing oppression and hardship to the Founding Race. 

The vermin will be cleansed from Athas, Melkor. 
Then my Champions and your Shade will cleanse Oerth, Krynn, and the most infected place of all, Toril, will be sterilized. 

Rajaat regards Melkor: 

Your Shade shall depart from Athas. 
Your Shade shall depart, now. 
As per our agreement. 
And I and my Champions, and my slaves, will come forth from Athas, to stand with you, to cleanse away the filth and vermin that have spread like scum on water over the other planets. 

That was not a request for your forces to leave Athas, Melkor. 
That was an order. 

However, the declaration of aid to you, is sincere, in all it's awful promise. 

Melkor, I would not recommend you refuse Rajaat's order. 



Melkor responds with sinister laughter, like he often does:

- So be it, Mighty One! I will leave Athas now, and so shall my forces! I will watch with joy as you cleanse Athas from vermin, as Rivers OF Blood  flow through the sands, as your Dream Is 
Fullfilled! For only through Violence can great things be achieved, and Athas will flourish once again, as Age Of Blue returns in glory!

Edena, my Armies leave Athas for strongholds in Plane Of Shadow, but I ask Dragon Kings to leave with me, unless they want to face Rajaat!


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Press conference?*

Anabstercorian, sunbathing naked on the surface of the Penumbral Hub, looks up curiously as a heavily cloaked Illithidi human (ex-human transformed through ceremorphosis) walks towards him, flinching in the bright light.  Nervously, the new creature created a flimsy telepathic link between itself and Anabstercorian.

<< Anabstercorian, I thought I should tell you about this.  One of our contacts on Oerth says that the Torilian media desires to interview you. >>

Anabstercorian's eyes widen and his tentacles arched with a gleeful expression.  << Delightful!  That sounds like a wonderful time.  If possible, arrange for them to contact me, tell them I'd love to chat. >>

The illithid nodded, wincing. << Sir, how do you do this?  Even as a human, this light would have been painful - Now it's agony!  Yet you're just bathing in it! >>

<< It's something you pick up, >> sent Anabstercorian casually. << I'm working on making it more accessible...  No worries.  How's your family, by the way? >>

<< They've disowned me, >> said the Illithid miserably.

<< My sympathies.  I'll send them a fruit basket. >>


----------



## Tokiwong

_Iuz sends a message to *Melkor* & *Hellmaster*

-Melkor, Shadow King, Exalted among the Pantheon of Darkness....
-Hellmaster, Champion of the Glowing Darkness

This is a simple message to learn what you have planned for the future... if we are to work for the Greater Destiny of this world and the next then I must know what you have planned...  That shall allow me ample time to modify any plans I have set into motion... Our armies are great but that alone will not be enough for the coming storm I sense is on the Horizon...  I shall await your plans with earnest...

-Eternal Emperor Iuz, Master of the Glowing Darkness_

*OOC:* Sollir and Melkor just send me an email on any plans or operations you may have... cooperation is going to save our arse this turn... I will make it a point to send you both the speech Iuz will give at the Conference


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Posted by Edena:

It was upon Forrester that the burden was laid to protect the interests of Realmspace. 
We watched as he cleverly set the savage nations of Oerth on each other, playing them against one another. 
We watched as he successfully protected the Lortmil Project, and our own people in the Pomarj, in so doing. 
We watched as Forrester's efforts saw the Shade driven from their occupation of Oerth, most of them obliterated, with the loss of few of our own people. 
We watched as Forrester skillfully aided in the overthrow of the menace of Vecna, who was a threat even to Realmspace. 
We watched as Forrester, our able commander and leader, kept the savage Union of Oerth at bay, kept it from conquering and enslaving our people, and still he protected the Lortmil Project. 
When the Oerthians brought upon themselves the Red Curse, we observed Forrester's careful and cautious handling of this substance, and his disposal of it when the truth about it was revealed. 
We observed Forrester's efforts to aid the Oerthians in ridding themselves of their Blood Waste, and how his appeals fell on deaf ears. 

The Speaker pauses, and glares out over the World Assembly, then speaks, in a rather angry tone: 

When the Red Army was created by the actions of the Church of Shade - which, I remind you, Forrester has ACTIVELY hunted down and supressed in this Crystal Sphere, our Realmspace - it was known then that this was due to the Oerthians themselves, and not due to Forrester. 
Forrester received a direct plea for assistance from people who were being destroyed. 
Had it not been for Forrester, the entire world of Oerth would have been destroyed by the Red Army! 

Now, these savages have the audacity to whine that they lost people ... they WHINE that the Bombardment cost them a few lives. 
Just what do they know about loss of lives? WE on Toril know the true meaning of loss, and the true meaning of sacrifice. 
It is about time the Oerthians learned the price of their own actions, and the price of their own foolishness and pride. 
It was time they learned that there is a price to war, that war is not a game, and that in war people die. 

Thanks to the efforts of Lord Forrester, none of our own people were killed. 
None of our people were subjected to the horrible Red Curse that the Oerthians brought upon themselves by their refusal to cooperate against the Shade. 
Thanks to the efforts of Lord Forrester, there are still Oerthians, PERIOD, to come here and whine and complain about their lot. 





Than a young and charismatic senator from Calimshan, Malyk EL Rashal, stands up, one of the leaders of isolationist faction, and a sworn opponent of Forrester. Few know, however, that Malyk is a secret worshipper of Melkor, and his mission is to weaken UC from inside!


-While Forrester`s merits can`t be denied, I believe that  electing him to Presidency was a grave error! For he is, and always was, foremost a Warlord, certainly not a suitable person to lead an advanced Democracy! I don`t think that we shall ever forget about his slaughtering of entire elven civilization of Evereska, and while he condemned for his actions, his hands will be forever covered in blood! 
- I believe that People Of Oerth should have been left alone, there was no reason for us to interfere, Shade were a threat that Oerthians could have certainly dealt with! Of course they were making errors, but wasn`t it the same 
case with us!? Yet we grew wiser from this experience, for man can learn the most from his own mistakes! But Oerthians were denied this right, for Forrester was tired of peace, he once again wanted to lead armies to battle, he never stopped to love bloodshed, spoils of war, its glory! So he foolishly led mighty armies to Oerth, without even fully knowing the situation, and demanded Nations Of Oerth to submit to his will, like a petty tyrant! Because of his threats Oerth turned against him, and he was forced to leave this world, humiliated! Later World Of Oerth was forced to stand against a great thread, The Red Scourge, but they united, and it seemed like they can prevail! But they were never allowed to, as Forrester wanted to save to day, to satisfy his ego, and ordered terrible planetary bombardment of Oerth,. that resulted in terryfiyng death toll! And it was this action that summoned The Mists to Realmspace and Oerthspace, it wouldn`t happen if it wasn`t for our unnecessary interference in the affairs of Oerth!
- Well I hear that Humanoids threaten to leave The Commonwealth! But I must admit that I am not sure if it would  be such a huge loss for us! For there were humanoids who supported Forrester`s  agressive policy, hoping for a chance to ruling another worlds as colonies! It might be the best for us if Humanoids indeed leave, until they are mature enough to understand the fact that Democracy shouldn`t use violence as main solution to problems, not forget that it was only argument they knew a generation ago!


----------



## Tokiwong

> Thanks to the efforts of Lord Forrester, none of our own people were killed.
> None of our people were subjected to the horrible Red Curse that the Oerthians brought upon themselves by their refusal to cooperate against the Shade.
> Thanks to the efforts of Lord Forrester, there are still Oerthians, PERIOD, to come here and whine and complain about their lot.




_Head Chancellor Fu Lao Zhao, of the Eternal Empire, stands and addresses those assembled...

"Your speech has been heard, and your words are filled with venom.  We must move to the heart of the matter... despite your feelings that Forrester has done nothing wrong... his very intervention has caused significantly more damage then any force to threaten the Oerthians," the Head chancellor paused and cleared his throat.

"I do not admonish Forrester for his willingness to aid the Oerthians against the... Red Army... but I question his methods.  Do the ends justify the means?  What would we as Torillians think if such a disaster were to befall us?  And we asked for aid, and in return we were gifted oblivion... a bittersweet victory.   Would we not clamor?  Would not writhe with rage; you call them barbarians… you rail against them… but you have yet to show any remorse for the damage done.  And for what, to protect a warlord… a butcherer… he may have been great at one time but he has long passed his zenith.  His star has set.  I ask you this where has Forrester gone now?  Why has he fled justice?  His actions are consistent with a criminal… a murderer, not a hero,” the chancellor waived his hands to those assembled.

“We are an enlightened society, we are scholars, engineers, mages, and citizens.  We must act in a manner that is both responsible and not elitist.  You call them barbarians… I call them equals, you rail at them, I seek to teach and learn, you delve deeper into your bigotry, and I shall see understanding.  Reparations must be made; we brought them destruction on a global scale.  We owe them at least that… if not more… I thank you for your time,” the chancellor bowed and then sat down amidst more murmurs…_


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

Edena, since Sollir doens't drop his claim on the Unseelie, I will.

And I now claim The Immortals of Mystara.


----------



## William Ronald

*A gift of dark knowledge*

Hazen turns to one of the Angels, a look of determination on his face.

"When I was young, I swore an oath to do all that I could to preserve Oerth and life itself. I have endeavoured to live up to that oath."

"I have some suspicions of where these Dark Powers lie.  I fear that their evil is greater than Melkor's as much as an archdevil is greater in evil and might than a larvae.  I do not think even Melkor knows the true nature of the powers he seeks."

"I am willing to die for Oerth and its peoples if need be.  As painful as this knowledge is, I will seek it.  If it will help me save this world and other worlds, I will seek it.  Will it cause me pain? I suspect so.  However, I will seek to help Oerth, Toril, Krynn, Mystara, and Athas.  What is the fate of one man compared to five worlds?"

"Angels, my friends, my brethren,  I will take on this burden.  With the knowledge, I may yet be able to make a difference for the good of many."

Hazen will ask that Gwilym Raonul, my NPC who went to Toril, serve as press secretary.  He may have been interviewed by a few reporters on Toril already.  Lord William Ronal, Speaker of the Kevellond League, will be promoted to my personal Chief of Staff.

Gwilym Raonul and Hazen will contact Siobhan and Kalanyr. 

"Please show every courtesy to all our visitors and the press."

If the press from Toril wishes it, Hazen can supply them with copies of the Kevellond League's Encyclopaedia Velunnica for general information on Oerth.  

(WARNING FOR OTHER IR PLAYERS:  I used to be a reporter, so I know EVERY thing that a reporter can do to put a spin on a story.  My advice, be upfront, courteous and honest.)


----------



## Kalanyr

Edena I think Forsaken's Problem is the following:

He has to duel to win. Any other power can march in their army utterly safe from his 11th because of their own and kill his PL with him being able to do nothing about it.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Are we considered to have 11th magic already for this interlude?


----------



## Tokiwong

*Re: A gift of dark knowledge*



			
				William Ronald said:
			
		

> *(WARNING FOR OTHER IR PLAYERS:  I used to be a reporter, so I know EVERY thing that a reporter can do to put a spin on a story.  My advice, be upfront, courteous and honest.) *




*OOC:* Upfront and courteous is what I do best... bleh reporters suck... just my two coppers


----------



## William Ronald

Sollir,

We may, but it is impossible to attack others during the interlude or do much with it.  I could only summon limited amounts of Oerthblood, for example.

To quote Mr. Draco, begin foreshadowing:

Gwilym Raonul, Mohrgyr the Old, Fand Dyvyr, and Lord William Ronald of Keoland are reviewing some papers in a large office.

"Hmm, if this had happened a 100 years ago, it would have been considered world shattering,"  Mohrgyr says.  "Sadly, we now have a better idea of that phrase."

"Well, it is good news.  We have been close, and unification seems sensible.  We can work to heal the worlds," Fand says, while finishing a document and picking up another.  "The environmental concerns are paramount to us both."


"Well, there will have to be some mergers of departments.  Mind you, it won't be too hard.  You should have seen Hazen try to get the Kevellond League together.  Years of hard work."

"I am still preparing a statement for the press.  Here and on Toril.  I have a subscription to the Kevellond Chronicle, the Garnak Gazzette, the Highfolk Herald, the Pomarj Press, and a lot of other publications as well.  Thank Rao that I am a speed reader," Gwilym says.

"You might have to be a speed talker with some of the press.  They will have a lot of questions."  Lord Ronald says.

"The truth will always surface.  It always does sooner or later," Gwilym says.

Tokiwong:  I have known some very good reporters and very bad ones.  I try to avoid broad generalizations in real life.  They are seldom accurate.


----------



## Reprisal

*A Line in the Sand*

The Prime Minister and Acting President of the United Commonwealth of Toril stands before the crowded Press Gallery in her home, Commonwealth Mansion.  She quietly surveys the crowd, spotting representatives from foreign networks and publications in addition to the usual suspects.  She frowns, uncharacteristically, before beginning her address.

"People of the Commonwealth, I come to you in a time of great danger for the unity, safety and security of the entire world.  After reviewing the information provided by the various nations of the world of Oerth, in addition to our own sources, we have come to the conclusion that the United Commonwealth is, at the very least indirectly, responsible for much of the destruction of the Realm of Greyhawk.  Like it or not, this is truth.  Had not the Commonwealth undertaken its Lortmil Project, Oerth would not be as it is now: a smoldering, wreck of what it once was... and why?

"Oerth needs our assistance, they demand our assistance, and whether we, as a collective entity, desire it or not, the United Commonwealth is obligated to right the wrongs it inadvertantly helped initiate.

"Perhaps most importantly, a dark hand of overwhelming power has swept over our realm.  No, this is not the touch of Melkor's Dark Pantheon, this is something much more dangerous.  Where Melkor has failed, the sinister mists of an ever-dangerous plane are threatening to encroach upon Greyspace and Realmspace.  We have weathered the first pair of dark embraces, and it is my belief that with every incident, the Commonwealth will grow weaker.

"This cannot be allowed to happen, and will not be allowed to happen.  Even now, our most elite researchers are working on ways to stave off, and perhaps even beat back, the dark invasion.  Though I warn you to seek no invading army, these forces do not march upon the capital city for it is an invasion of ideals.  Only through faith in the power of Light and accumulation of knowledge can we be safe-guarded from such a devious foe.  'Stand together!' I say, 'and through the power of our unity we will defeat our enemies.'

"It is the question of unity, however, that concerns me the greatest.  I have been a good friend of Lord Forrester since the beginning of the United Commonwealth and he has been mine.  I think, however, that something changed within him during my... absence.  He was always impatient, forthcoming and stubborn, but he was never without a conscious and an active rational mind.  His actions in relation to the Realm of Greyhawk, however, can be seen to change from one of altruism, to one of an nigh-paranoid protectionism.

"A wise man once wrote that _for an action to be considered truly part of the one morality, one must be able to will that action as a universal law of all rational beings_.  Now, I must ask, knowing this, believing this... I must ask if our places were switched, and a great hero of Oerth was 'forced' to annihilate the surface of _our_ world, without our consent, would the people of Toril be so understanding?

"No.  I think not.  Now know this:

"Forrester was central to this act upon the people of Oerth, not a single soul was left untouched and unaffected by that action.

"Our General, our Leader, our _Hero_ ordered the complete destruction of a world.  _A world._  An entire world! No matter its name, no matter its plight, no world deserves to be destroyed in the name of a 'greater' good.  In order to save Oerth from the Red Army, he ordered that it be fusion-bombarded from orbit.  Though he did, in the end, destroy most, if not all, of the Red Army, the fact remains that what he did was against the edicts of the very founders of the United Commonwealth.

"Lord Forrester still remains the Saviour of Toril, he is still a Hero of the People, but those titles do not grant him immunity from morality, from the Eyes of Virtue.  The Forrester of old would not have been so impetuous, so impatient in such a grave situation... No.  It is my belief that Forrester had been affected by the oncoming darkness approaching our lands, and had been battling with it long before we were aware of the problem..."

Erika Lesage, Leader of the United Commonwealth of Toril stops in mid-sentence, and wipes her eyes.  After a moment, in which the media took a torrent of flash-enhanced pictures, she continues...

"I cannot fathom the difficulty he underwent...  A single man against the sum-total of all the evil of an entire realm... I find that I am amazed at how long he held out before the darkness started to overtake him.

"Why did Forrester leave?  I believe he embarked upon a self-imposed exile to battle his inner demons, whereupon he will return and once again become our most cherished of protectors, of leaders... of friends.  

An infinite moment of silence...

"Until that time, however, I am responsible for not only the maintainence of our freedoms, but also the protection of its people.  As President, I am responsible for the Commonwealth's relationships with the outside universe; I am responsible for the deployment of our defences domestically and abroad.  I am charged with protecting the United Commonwealth, it ideals and, more importantly, its people from all threats.

"_All threats_.

"There have been outcries from the honourable lands of the Humanoid Alliance for the protection of Forrester from exterior forces.  As long as Forrester is gone, I cannot work for or against those demands.  While I believe that Forrester is responsible for his actions, I trust his conscience, and I trust his sense of honour and duty.  He will return, and he will explain his actions before the people of the Commonwealth.  Only then, after hearing his side of things, will I allow anything resembling a trial take place... It is my hope that what he has to say will make it all clear for I do not wish to do what some of my own, and many of those abroad, are demanding.

"I will be attending this Conference in the Forest of Ishtarland and will explain to the people of Oerth that Forrester is a unique man, and an unorthodox leader.  What he did was, in his mind, for the best.  He meant well, but it did not turn out well.  Though his actions were, at the very least, paternalistic in nature, I will endeavour to explain to the honourable delegates of Oerth that Forrester had the best of intentions, though his culture has socialized him in such a way that he believed that a strong leadership could overcome the shock of such a grand change in society, polity, ecnomony and technology.  Though they cry for his arrest, I will tell them that he is gone, and we cannot find him.  Of course, they will not believe me at first, but once they look, they will understand...

"I will also explain that the United Commonwealth will work together with those who would call us ally to help rebuild Oerth.  We will show them that the United Commonwealth is not an empire of old, but a union of free peoples, together of our own volition.  We will lead not by decree, not by force of arms, but by example.  Only then, will we finally earn the trust of the peoples of Oerth and the possibility, the privilege, of friendship.

"This will not be an easy task, for there are forces threatening not only the Realm of Greyhawk, but that of our own.  These forces, these dark forces, must be battled back and defeated in such a decisive matter that those believing they can topple the pillar of Light will have to know that they will meet the most stalwart defence, and the most vigorous of attack.  This is a battle of Good and Evil.  Evil will not be allowed to triumph.  This, I promise you and the Realm of Greyhawk.

"_Melkor, Anabstercorian, and Iuz be warned._  You have awakened a force you know not the power of and we will not tolerate the subjugation of an entire world in darkness, in evil.  We will aid the powers of good throughout reality in defeating you.

"*To the forces of darkness!  The line has been drawn.  Will you dare cross it?*"

And at that, she leaves amid a maelstrom of questions from the media.


----------



## Tokiwong

_Iuz smiles at the message delivered by the Eternal Empire... "The line has been drawn... eh... so be it..." he looked up to the messenger, "she thinks I shall cower in fear from mere words, this mortal is amusing."

The messenger bowed his head, "She seems earnest enough milord..."

"She will not stand in the way of the destiny of the Divine... if she wishes to draw a line so bluntly... then so be it... she has called for war... in a time when we work towards securing peace..." he chuckles... "she has yet to see the depths of what evil is... nor the light of the Pantheon of the Glowing Darkness..." he smiled his eyes glowing like fire, "I will enjoy breaking her... when I am through I shall pawn her off to Melkor... where I am sure she will be put to good use... send a message to Anabstercorian... perhaps the enemy of my enemy shall be my friend..."

The messnger nodded... "Will that be all milord?"

"Oh and tell Lady Lesange that we the Pantheon of Glowing Darkness... dare to cross anyline that shall impede our destiny..." Iuz replied...

"Is that wise milord..."

"She has issued the challenged... I shall oblige her a villain to scapegoat... but this will be a war of the mind... the spirit... and the flesh..." he smiled gloatingly, "the United Commonwealth has dominated Oerth and Toril for far too long.  This mockery of a state must be put in its place.  I am sure the Eternal Empire would agree..."

The messenger smiled as Iuz continued, "The line has been drawn... and she shall watch me cross it..."_


----------



## kaboom

Edena, did you get the email "Kaboom's secret plans"?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Very well, if we may do as we please that is not destructive...Hellmaster will revive Vecna with his 11th level magic, if it can be done during this interlude in a reasonably short amount of time...


----------



## Mr. Draco

Edena, I just sent you an email, did you receive it?

Oh, and Kas will allow an interview by the media of Toril (should they want one), through simulcrum.


----------



## kaboom

I am raising the Wanderer. Once he is alive again I say:
"You mocked Mystra, yet she has just saved you. Others could have, but it was I, Mystra's Chosen, who did it. No one else bothered. Think on that. 

Thayadon waits for The Wanderers reation.


----------



## William Ronald

Sollir:   Hopefully, that is a joke. Bringing back Vecna is like painting a bullseye on your shirt and walking onto a firing range.  Besides, you do have 11th level magic without him.

Guys, try to settle any conflicting claims shortly.  Edena needs you to do this. 

Also, I think we have an opportunity to heal Oerth and the other worlds if we chose.  The fate of the IR will depend on its players.

Kaboom: Thanks for resurrecting the Wanderer.  I was going to ask Kalanyr to do it as he had promised it previously.  

Hazen, arriving with an Angel, asks Thayadon how he can help your people in this dark time.

"It is good to have you among us again.  Your wisdom and courage will be needed at the peace conference."

Hazen also greets the Wanderer warmly and with respect.  "There have been many great tragedies and threats to this world.  I ask you to attend an upcoming peace conference.  However, there is still hope for Oerth and for us all."

Hazen will also be willing to be interviewed by the media in person.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*On the press conference*

Edena, what sort of questions would the press like me to answer?  I will answer their questions IN PERSON should they desire.

Also, *Erika Lesage,* we need to talk.

Edit: Sollir, Vecna was raised and killed with 11th level magic by Forrester.  We can't bring him back.


----------



## Tokiwong

*Re: On the press conference*



			
				Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> *Edena, what sort of questions would the press like me to answer?  I will answer their questions IN PERSON should they desire.
> 
> Also, Erika Lesage, we need to talk.
> 
> Edit: Sollir, Vecna was raised and killed with 11th level magic by Forrester.  We can't bring him back. *




_Iuz and Talindra both will allow themselves to be interviewed... he looks forward to the opportunity and is making every effort to be pleasant with the reporters... they will be treated with much respect and hospicatlity befitting kings..._

*OOC:* Going to nail her with the Dictum... I think she made it pretty clear where you stand

when did this happen that Forrester killed Vecna?


----------



## William Ronald

Tokiwong:

Forrester killed Vecna in Turn 4, I believe.  He had the help of Anabstercorian and a five-year old kender girl with a sledge hammer. 


Hazen will give the reporters every courtesy and complete honesty.  He may issue a no comment on a question, or state why he will not answer a question.  They are allowed, even encouraged, to use true seeing and detect lie if they wish.


----------



## Tokiwong

William Ronald said:
			
		

> *Tokiwong:
> 
> Forrester killed Vecna in Turn 4, I believe.  He had the help of Anabstercorian and a five-year old kender girl with a sledge hammer.
> 
> 
> Hazen will give the reporters every courtesy and complete honesty.  He may issue a no comment on a question, or state why he will not answer a question.  They are allowed, even encouraged, to use true seeing and detect lie if they wish. *




*OOC:* But did he use 11th magic to do so?


----------



## Mr. Draco

Kas is going to hold a private audience with the Lich Queen of the Githyanki.

_Your majesty, times are growing desperate.  With the awakening of Rajaat on Athas, and the ever-growing power of Melkor's Red Army, I fear for the survival of us all.  Now is the time to bring the remainder of your legions to join the main Union force on Oerth.  Come forth with your warriors, and take your rightful place amongst the Union Pantheon!_


----------



## William Ronald

Hazen, regarding the current situation, resends his calls for help that were sent previously. Good powers throughout the multiverse are contacted.

"Oerth, Krynn, Toril, Athas, and Mystara are endangered.  If you can provide help, I shall appreciate it.  I shall share my knowledge and technology with you."

Hazen regards Thayadon and the Watcher with an Angel as an observer.  (What is the Wanderer's reaction to the Angel.)

"I believe that Oerth can be saved.  I will try to make a stand for peace and life.  Wanderer, I ask you to join in these efforts. We have disagreed on many things, but I respect you as a person.  Indeed, I believe all beings have a fundamental life to "life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness" to use a phrase a friend of mine is very fond of."

"I do not see that this time is without its perils.  However,  I ask all people of good will to stand with us in this time."

"Wanderer, I forgive you.  I forgive you of any harsh words you have directed towards me. I pray that you will forgive me for any harsh words impuning your character.  I have disagreed, and will continue to disagree, with some of the opinions you have expressed towards Toril and its people.  There is good in them.  I do not believe that an entire world should be held liable for the actions of one man."

"The Red Death feeds off of hatred.  What good is hatred or anger if it leads to the destruction of that which you love?  Regardless of what transpires, I wish you peace."

(OOC:   Is there a high likelihood that the Wanderer will insult Hazen and call him a fool? Probably.  However, he is a wounded soul who needs to be helped. )


----------



## kaboom

Willaim, Thayadon is not at the peace confrence, and the Wanderer was revived in private.


----------



## William Ronald

Kaboom:

Sorry about that.  I did not know that this was done in private.  Also, the peace conference is not for several days yet.


Hazen sends this message:

"Lord Thayadon Fasfoni, Chosen of Mystra, Leader of the Sea-Sky League:

"Greetings. Lord Kalanyr and Lady Siobhan are sponsoring a peace conference in a few days time.  I hope to see you there, as your wise counsel is always welcome."

"Also, is there anyway I can help your people?  Oerthblood seems to be our most effective tool in healing the world.  I am sending you details of everything I have learned about this most miraculous substance."

Edena:  If this is allowed, the Kevellond League will use its 11th level magic to try to make sure Vecna stays destroyed.

Archcleric Hazen of Veluna

Tokiwong:   YOU do know that Vecna has an undying hatred for Iuz.  Iuz screwed up Vecna's plans for universal domination in the official Greyhawk canon.  He also tried to wipe out Iuz a few times when John Brown controlled your faction.  In the hate list for Vecna, it's Kas closely followed by Iuz.


----------



## Tokiwong

William Ronald said:
			
		

> *Tokiwong:   YOU do know that Vecna has an undying hatred for Iuz.  Iuz screwed up Vecna's plans for universal domination in the official Greyhawk canon.  He also tried to wipe out Iuz a few times when John Brown controlled your faction.  In the hate list for Vecna, it's Kas closely followed by Iuz. *





*OOC:* Cool then Vecna comes back I make him go splat...


----------



## Creamsteak

_Diety of Elves, I am Sanctus Punitor. I am Paladin. I am Ranger. I am Elven Defender. I am bearer of Infectio Onis Ferrum. I am watcher of Delrune. I am Master of the Wild Hunt. I am student of Tensor. I am the carrier of the Eagle. I am Knight of the Round Table. I am Elf. I am Man. I am Servitor of your Judgement.

I call you here to ask you of your bidding. I come here to call upon your will. I come here for you to pass judgement. I come here to bring my case to your divine court. I ask you for wisdom for my people. I ask you for mercy when I pass from your favor. 

Diety of Elves, Corellon Larethian; I beseech you!



Have I shown your intentions to my people and earned your favor upon them?

Have I served your people as you would see them served?

Have I asserted your will as you would see it used?




Who would you see me vanquish from Oerth?

Who would you see me protect and serve?

Who would you see me honor?



What must I do to become your Divine Agent?

What must I do to become your Demi-Servant?

What must I do to become one of your Court?



Your blood formed that which is my people. Your wounds bleed the magic into the blood of the Elves. Your spirit, though distilled, runs through us bone and sinew. You have seen Oerth wracked. I will restore the health of my people, of my home, and of the world. I ask only for Mercy from you. Mercy and Sanctum when I pass from this world to another._

*OOC - *This takes care of my words with Corellon Larethian.

I am sharing my forests with Sollir. He may use whatever techniques I have used for himself in replanting and regrowing his forests. Restoration will be necessary in order to heal the world of the touch and to help restore the happy hearts and free spirits of my people. With the limited  11th level magic available in the interlude and possibly summoning some (non-combat) plant elementals to quicken the process.


----------



## kaboom

William Ronald said:
			
		

> *Kaboom:
> Hazen sends this message:
> 
> "Lord Thayadon Fasfoni, Chosen of Mystra, Leader of the Sea-Sky League:
> 
> "Greetings. Lord Kalanyr and Lady Siobhan are sponsoring a peace conference in a few days time.  I hope to see you there, as your wise counsel is always welcome."
> 
> "Also, is there anyway I can help your people?  Oerthblood seems to be our most effective tool in healing the world.  I am sending you details of everything I have learned about this most miraculous substance."
> 
> Archcleric Hazen of Veluna
> *




Thayadon's Reply:

An image of Thayadon appear before Hazen.

“Peace conference?” (Thayadon bursts into the undead equivalent of a laughing fit) “They must insane! On Toril, a peace conference was held. No good came of it. The Dork Union held a peace conference, but again, no happiness came from it. Peace will come to Oerth when evil is purged from it, and not before.”

“And my counsel, wise? Preposterous! Perhaps that could have been said a couple of hours ago, when I was still the solemn and grim Thayadon Fasfoni.  But not now.  You see, after a great amount of time, melancholy invariably sets in with all beings, except perhaps with Gods.  Take Elminster, as an example.  He used to be a prince, locked away, a bandit, a thief (although all for a good cause)…but look at him now!  All he does is sit in that tower of his and give strange advice in riddles.  He never goes out to, say,  spontaneously run a country or fight in the battlefield, as I do.”

“Shortly after becoming a Lich, I started to worry a great deal about this.  Then I came up with a perfect solution:  Every so often, I just start a new life.  I erase my old memories and bring in the new.  The only knowledge that I keep is the awareness that I must change lives every so often, or else I will become a doddering old fool.  Recently I thought, Thayadon, you are becoming too somber…too boring!  You really need to change lives, but I can’t abandon my people.  So I devised a solution:  I just change personalities instead.”

“As for helping my people, the greatest gift you can give them is… a wonderful sense of humor!”

Thayadon Fasfoni


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Very well then, the chaos of having Vecna around again unfortunately (for some), fortunately (for others) won't happen...   Ah well... -Depending on what Edena says, of course

To the (OOC-Might I add in 'Jealous') Githyanki Lich Queen: 

_An image of Hellmaster Phibrizzo kneels towards the Lich Queen and then stands up, "You are very powerful, no?  Yet look how the God-Emporer mocks you...he looks at you...laughs at you...and invites you to become part of his 'pantheon' when you know it isn't true...the God-Emporer is simply using you!  Look with your own eyes..."  Hellmaster forms images of the World of Unions, the God-Emporer accepting the One God to his pantheon...him readily accepting Acererak to his pantheon...with promise of ruling over the undead..."Are you filled with rage as you see this?  You should...he set him to rule over all undead...doesn't this go against your will?  Shouldn't *You* be the one to rule over all undead?  Either way...the God-Emporer is *not* going to win this fight, without your help.  He is crafty...yes...but his strength is failing...he manipulates all, Mina, you...to try to get everything to his advantage.  But, if you think he will even think of rewarding you when there is no one else left to oppose him...look again..."  Hellmaster forms images of the God-Emporer, of his many forms and philosophies, of him trying to quell the red goo with his alter ego of love..."Look at him, he is too full of himself...He will be his *own* pantheon if you choose to let him live, he and his alter egos will form his *own* pantheon...there will be *no* portfolios, no *room* for anyone else besides his own selves...and when there is no one left to oppose he will chase you out or strike you down and will proclaim himself the true god...perhaps convert your own followers!  Do you allow one such as this to be your ally?  Or do you perfer to crush this opponent readily with your own hand...come, the League of the Warlords will help you, you shall have a true place in the Pantheon of Glowing Darkness...bring your troops out of the Astral indeed...bring them to crush the Dark Union!!!"  Phibrizzo then waits for the Githyanki Queen's response._


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Reprisal

Illusonary image of Melkor appears before Erika:

-I am not being succesful! Ha, I am mightier than ever, the fact that all opposing me shall soon learn! Anyway what do you mean by "crossing the line"? If attacking Realmspace or Greyspace, than NO, I don`t intend on doing this, however I will help Lord Rajaat with protecting World Of  Athas from invasion, he is a great man who wants to heal Athas, to change a Dessert Hell into a Paradise! I warn you: striking against me will only make Mists stronger, while together we can stop it!


----------



## Mr. Draco

_Majesty, look at the hellmaster.  Chosen of Xvim, yet now he betrays his faith by trying to become a god.  Look at his images, twisted truths, surely you, in your infinite wisdom, can see through these.  Let me ask you, who sought out your alliance in the beginning?  Who valued your intellect and power from the start?  The Union of Oerth.  This league of warlords only beseaches you now because their back is to the wall.  Look at the fear he shows, else why would he be petitioning for allies now?  He should have chosen his side earlier, when the Union drew close its allies.  Your majesty, your forces on Oerth now know the glory of the Union.  Listen to their tales, and judge by what you know is right.  Bring your forces to Oerth, the Union welcomes them.  Come, take your place among the Union pantheon, and be worshipped alongside the God-Emperor and myself.  You know this to be true.  Reinforce our power now in this delicate hour.  A single wrong step now would mean disaster for us all.  The Union awaits your descision._


----------



## William Ronald

"Thayadon, old friend, good to hear from you.  I often try to make myself look at things through the perspective of others.  It helps me understand my own limitations.  It also helps keep me from being a bore."

"Humor can be a great tool for healing.  Here are a few funny incidents from the Kevellond Chronicle, a paper which I subscribe to.  The incidents are a few months old, but are interesting."

(OOC:  We need some levity here.  Also, attacking someone need not strengthen the mists.  There are lots of ways to weaken them.)

"A man in Veluna City allegedly stole a car and was seen entering a house not his own by neighbors, according to the City Guard.  Reportedly he had collected several radios and other valuables in a garage, but was unable to open the garage door.  The man then went through the front door, got into his car, and drove into the garage door -- knocking himself unconscious.  The man suffered no lasting injuries."

"A woman wearing a long coat is accused of attempted robbery of the First National Bank of Gradsul.  She approached a bank clerk and said that she wanted all the bank's money.  She said she was armed with a revolver.  Unfortunately, the alleged robber moved and her hand came out of her coat pocket.  She had no gun.  She had just pointed with her fingers, and pretended to have one.  She was quickly arrested."


"Two quarreling neighbors in Istivin were arrested after arguing whose bakery made the best pies.   They decided to have a pie baking contest that soon turned into a pie throwing contest.  Unfortunately, a police officer was walking by in the middle of this fight and was struck by a pie.   When asked about the incident, the officer said.  "It was a needless quarrel. However, the apple pie I was hit with was quite good.  I wonder who baked it?"

"Laughter has the power to heal.  Honest laughter, not forced laughter.  I have learned to be wary of humorless fanatics.  They tend to think they are the center of the universe.  So far, I haven't seen any with planets revolving around them. "


----------



## Kalanyr

Kind of hard for anybody to be at the conference when it hasn't started yet. If you want to hang around a locked empty room do feel free.  (After we have checked you are who you have said you are and the security is in place of course.) 

Kalanyr will also answer any questions the media put forward (in person)  as will the people of Ishtarland. 

OOC-Oh Goody I can't wait "Do you still gut the innocent and sacrifice them?" and similar. Those will be fun to answer In Character.

I didn't even know it was possible to ressurect the Wanderer in the Interlude otherwise I would have done so.

Also where did the idea this was a peace conference come from? I merely called it a conference because I am quiet sure something bad will happen and no peace will be obtained though hopefully at the end of it we will know where everybody stands. Of course there is always the chance peace will be reached.


----------



## Alyx

Anfalon, Cleric of the sunken Lendore Isles, stood silently on the deck of the 'Water Borne'.  It was at anchor; no spray flew from the bow to wet his hair and inspire joy.  For now it was enough, a reminder of more pleasant times.  If only what had happened could be undone...

But that was all in the past.  _ Learn from the past.  Take its lessons with you.  But never let it dominate your soul.  Look at Jand for example – the Red Elf was in constant mourning, barely managing to keep up with managing a league of nations.  That would have to change soon, before his pessimism began to affect more then those around him. _

‘Sir!’ came the harsh snap of a voice from behind the cleric.  Anfalon turned around slowly to face the voice, his eyes waiting on the ocean until the last minute possible.  Then he sighed, and lowered his commanding gaze to the younger elf before him.  She held out a fistful of papers towards the cleric.

‘Thank you, Regina.’ Anfaren said, flipping quickly through the papers and digesting the content within.  So.  Jand had finally ordered the mass production of Oerth Blood blades.  The entire population of smiths and other craftsman were being put to work on forging the blades and armour, aided and hasted by the magic of Dragon Isle.  It was about time.

‘Tell Jand I will indeed carry out the orders within this message.’

‘Yes, Sir!’

Anfalon turned to regard the sea once again.  Then, with a smile of grim resolved, he nodded towards it, like one friend to another.  ‘Farewell, for a time.  And when I return, it will be with renewed hope and strength of purpose, knowing that we will not fight empty handed against those that threaten Oerth.’

And with that, he left.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

(deleted)


----------



## Black Omega

Edena,

Sheesh pick out the one email I've sent with plots.

Seriously, take as much time as you need.  Go freeform if it helps.  Or maybe 'more' freeform at least.  Personally, I'm not as much worried about winning as having fun and now and then plotting something to surprise people.  Hence the plot about Forrester's concubine.  Ahem...didn't expect that to be shared.

One thing that might help.  No 12th level magic.  As much work as 11th level requires, we don't need to keep going higher.  And the 'race' to get higher level magic has already dominated too much of the IR, IMHO.  And if there is 12th level...then there must be 13th level, etc etc.  11th is high enough.

Maybe a modified freeform with less rules and more ability to storytell.  A basic PL that is just an indication of how strong your faction is and how much of it is magical v. technological.

The IR is your baby, do what you need to for you to have time to enjoy it again.  Limit emails, or plots, or how much can be worked on.

Hm..now I feel guilty.  I was trying to plot more since I felt like I wasn't contributing enough to the IR.


----------



## Black Omega

> Edena:  In fact, the Torilian press wishes to interview all the leadership of the various Powers, including Rajaat, Melkor, Iuz, and if they dared even the Red Army.




Siobhan is more than happy to talk to the press.  She's cute and photogenic, that plays well for the media.   Be polite, cheerful and forthright. The Seelie are all about peace and light.



> Edena: The Torilian Press also expects to be treated with all the honor and dignity that it considers to be it's due. If you do not treat the press with all the honor and dignity that it considers to be it's due, there is a 100 percent chance they will slander you, lie about you, distort your part in the events that have taken place, take your words out of context, and otherwise misrepresent you. Even if you do treat the press with the respect and dignity it considers it's due, they may do this anyways.




Interlude
Vesve Forest - Siobhan's Study

"Siobhan, we have a new request here for admittance to the Peace Conference."  Morre stated, carrying in a new set of scrolls. "It's from the Torillian press."

The silver haired fae looks up from her plotting, blinkblinking "Is this important.  I might have a way of freeing that poor girl from Melkor..who is 'the press'?  It sounds painful."

"They are a loose coalition on Toril.  They ferret out secrets and create chaos by reporting things people are doing, or sometimes just reporting speculation on what they might be doing."

Siobhan hhmmss then grins "Creates chaos...sounds like a great idea! Umm..sure..the 'press' can show up to the conference.  How does Toril handle security for these people?  Find that out!"

"Already done."  Morre efficiently replies "Something called a 'press pass'.  We'll have them apply for them and make sure they are who they are supposed to be."

"Sounds good.  See they have their own area and are treated well.  Hmm..arrange a few things to let them get to know us better.  A tour of Vesve.  Maybe Kal has a few places he'd like to show off.  Go and check." Siobhan decides "Ok..I have more plotting to do.  Get stuff set up for these press people.  Also check on the EVangelkiojn project and let me know how it's progressing."
---------------------------------------------------------------------
OOC:  So, security measures for press, but they'll be allowed to cover the event, will get access.  Though individual delegates can decide how much or little they wish to deal with the press.


----------



## zouron

hmm ack! lots of stuff there edena, heh and here I thought most like me kept emails to an absolute minimum to spare you *chuckles* how foolish of me *is secretly glad none of his emails have been displayed heh*

ANYWAY we can easily keep going interlude until you are ready to continue and at good health.

Saying that it means guys that we do not send emails unless there is actually a reason until he is up to date and ready, and after that we really send only very few... no need to flood him  after all he is just one guy (even if he works for ten!).

so hmm... I should start looking over what people had planned j/k.


----------



## Spoof

Oh god, finally.  Ok now I just have to read and find out what everyone here has done to blow up the world now and I will be good to go again


----------



## Anabstercorian

I missed whatever it was, Edena, but I'm all for taking good care of the DM.  No more e-mails to Edena, folks.


----------



## Spoof

Yea, yea, this from the evil one.  

Edena, take your time, and if it comes down to it just tell eveyone I won, thats really all that matters anyway, right?  I will hold off on sending you my plans for next turn till you give the green light.

I can say one though... Get stick, break stick ;P


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*My part in the IR, continued*

Anabstercorian

  Edena 

  Can I (meaning only Anabstercorian) enter Realmspace now that the angelic border guard is reduced, if I sincerely enter with no intentions of ill will?


  ANSWER:  No.  The Torilian Border Guard has been reinforced to offset the loss, and are on highest alert.  Anabstercorian is considered an enemy.  He will be attacked on sight.  Unless Reprisal specifically allows it, Anabstercorian cannot enter Realmspace without fighting.


  Melkor:

 ... as Rivers OF Blood flow through the sands, as your Dream Is Fullfilled! For only through Violence can great things be achieved, and Athas will flourish once again, as Age Of Blue returns in glory! 
  Edena, my Armies leave Athas for strongholds in Plane Of Shadow, but I ask Dragon Kings to leave with me, unless they want to face Rajaat!

  ANSWER:  The Dragon-Kings stay on Athas, and bow to Rajaat when he comes.
  He then conscripts them into his army, and prepares a full scale invasion of the other worlds.

  - - -

   Anabstercorian

  Press conference? 
  Anabstercorian, sunbathing naked on the surface of the Penumbral Hub, looks up curiously as a heavily cloaked Illithidi human (ex-human transformed through ceremorphosis) walks towards him, flinching in the bright light. Nervously, the new creature created a flimsy telepathic link between itself and Anabstercorian. 
  << Anabstercorian, I thought I should tell you about this. One of our contacts on Oerth says that the Torilian media desires to interview you. >> 
  Anabstercorian's eyes widen and his tentacles arched with a gleeful expression. 
  <<Delightful! That sounds like a wonderful time. If possible, arrange for them to contact me, tell them I'd love to chat. >> 
  The illithid nodded, wincing. 
  << Sir, how do you do this? Even as a human, this light would have been painful - Now it's agony! Yet you're just bathing in it! >> 
  << It's something you pick up, >> sent Anabstercorian casually. << I'm working on making it more accessible... No worries. How's your family, by the way? >> 
  << They've disowned me, >> said the Illithid miserably. 
  << My sympathies. I'll send them a fruit basket. >>

  ANSWER:  The Torilian press immediately head out to the Penumbral Hub ... they do this now.  They arrange an interview with Anabstercorian.
  They also go out to every Power in Greyspace that will allow their presence.
  They even go to Krynn and to Athas.

  For any of your Powers that would like to make statements to the Torilian press, this is the time to do it.

  - - -

   Tokiwong

  Iuz sends a message to Melkor & Hellmaster 

  -Melkor, Shadow King, Exalted among the Pantheon of Darkness.... -Hellmaster, Champion of the Glowing Darkness 

  This is a simple message to learn what you have planned for the future... if we are to work for the Greater Destiny of this world and the next then I must know what you have planned... That shall allow me ample time to modify any plans I have set into motion... Our armies are great but that alone will not be enough for the coming storm I sense is on the Horizon... I shall await your plans with earnest... 

  -Eternal Emperor Iuz, Master of the Glowing Darkness 

  OOC: Sollir and Melkor just send me an email on any plans or operations you may have... cooperation is going to save our arse this turn... I will make it a point to send you both the speech Iuz will give at the Conference

  RULING:  As of the end of this post, I declare the Peace Conference open and underway.  The Torilian press is already there.

  - - -

   LordMelkor{Talos}

  Than a young and charismatic senator from Calimshan, Malyk EL Rashal, stands up, one of the leaders of isolationist faction, and a sworn opponent of Forrester. Few know, however, that Malyk is a secret worshipper of Melkor, and his mission is to weaken UC from inside! 

  - While Forrester`s merits can`t be denied, I believe that electing him to Presidency was a grave error! For he is, and always was, foremost a Warlord, certainly not a suitable person to lead an advanced Democracy! I don`t think that we shall ever forget about his slaughtering of entire elven civilization of Evereska, and while he condemned for his actions, his hands will be forever covered in blood! 
  - I believe that People Of Oerth should have been left alone, there was no reason for us to interfere, Shade were a threat that Oerthians could have certainly dealt with! Of course they were making errors, but wasn`t it the same case with us!? Yet we grew wiser from this experience, for man can learn the most from his own mistakes! But Oerthians were denied this right, for Forrester was tired of peace, he once again wanted to lead armies to battle, he never stopped to love bloodshed, spoils of war, its glory! So he foolishly led mighty armies to Oerth, without even fully knowing the situation, and demanded Nations Of Oerth to submit to his will, like a petty tyrant! Because of his threats Oerth turned against him, and he was forced to leave this world, humiliated! Later World Of Oerth was forced to stand against a great thread, The Red Scourge, but they united, and it seemed like they can prevail! But they were never allowed to, as Forrester wanted to save to day, to satisfy his ego, and ordered terrible planetary bombardment of Oerth,. that resulted in terryfiyng death toll!
  And it was this action that summoned The Mists to Realmspace and Oerthspace, it wouldn`t happen if it wasn`t for our unnecessary interference in the affairs of Oerth! 
  - Well I hear that Humanoids threaten to leave The Commonwealth! But I must admit that I am not sure if it would be such a huge loss for us! For there were humanoids who supported Forrester`s agressive policy, hoping for a chance to ruling another worlds as colonies! It might be the best for us if Humanoids indeed leave, until they are mature enough to understand the fact that Democracy shouldn`t use violence as main solution to problems, not forget that it was only argument they knew a generation ago!

  ANSWER:  The Speaker of the Humanoid State stands up, out of order, and speaks:

  Sir, I challenge you to a personal duel, to the death, to resolve this matter.  
  You have dishonored the Humanoid Party, the Humanoid State, dishonored Lord Forester, and dishonored the World Forum with your statements.

  However, after the uproar that follows THIS statement settles down, a new speaker appears:  a solemn, pale-faced female moon elf:
  She speaks:

  We have confirmation that the daughter of Queen Amlaruil was taken by Lord Melkor.
  We also have proof that Forrester is secretly glad to be rid of her, secretly wishes her ill, and secretly retains his hatred of the elves.
  Our Seers will submit this evidence before this World Forum.  We ...

  She is interrupted ...

  The Speaker of the Humanoid State snarls:  

  Just where did your get that evidence?  From the Seldarine Gods?

  The elven Speaker remarks:

  Yes.  Exactly.

  The Speaker of the Humanoid State regards the elven Speaker:

  This is a plot.  A grimy, stinking plot, an elven set-up to frame Forrester, to make him the patsy, for all the woes of the United Commonwealth.
  We feel no further dialouge is needed, or warranted.
  We are leaving.

  The Speaker of the Humanoid State, and the entire delegation from the Humanoid State, stand, and walk out of the World Forum.

  - - -

   Tokiwong

  Head Chancellor Fu Lao Zhao, of the Eternal Empire, stands and addresses those assembled... 

  "Your speech has been heard, and your words are filled with venom. We must move to the heart of the matter... despite your feelings that Forrester has done nothing wrong... his very intervention has caused significantly more damage then any force to threaten the Oerthians,"
  the Head chancellor paused and cleared his throat. 
  "I do not admonish Forrester for his willingness to aid the Oerthians against the... Red Army... but I question his methods. Do the ends justify the means? What would we as Torillians think if such a disaster were to befall us? And we asked for aid, and in return we were gifted oblivion... a bittersweet victory. Would we not clamor? Would not writhe with rage; you call them barbarians… you rail against them… but you have yet to show any remorse for the damage done. And for what, to protect a warlord… a butcherer… he may have been great at one time but he has long passed his zenith. His star has set. I ask you this where has Forrester gone now? Why has he fled justice? His actions are consistent with a criminal… a murderer, not a hero,” the chancellor waived his hands to those assembled. 
  “We are an enlightened society, we are scholars, engineers, mages, and citizens. We must act in a manner that is both responsible and not elitist. You call them barbarians… I call them equals, you rail at them, I seek to teach and learn, you delve deeper into your bigotry, and I shall see understanding. Reparations must be made; we brought them destruction on a global scale. We owe them at least that… if not more… I thank you for your time,” the chancellor bowed and then sat down amidst more murmurs…

  ANSWER:  Congratulations, Tokiwong.  You have just done, what has never been done before, in the World Forum.
  The delegates of the Humanoid League, upon hearing Forrester called criminal and murderer, have had enough.
  They draw their weapons, and open fire on the emissaries of the Eternal Empire.  In seconds, dozens of them are killed.
  The Sergeant At Arms immediately summons the Guard, and the delegates of the Eternal Empire return fire.
  Personal blasters and laser guns cut through the air of the World Forum, blowing great holes in the walls, shattering the light fixtures, raining destruction on the delegates below, turning the World Forum into a wreckage of bodies and broken windows and masonry.

  Remember that they may be enlightened humanoids, but they have their limits - the klingons are a good analogy here.

  - - -

   'o Skoteinos

  Edena, since Sollir doens't drop his claim on the Unseelie, I will. 
  And I now claim The Immortals of Mystara.

  ANSWER:  'o Skoteinos, noted.  The claims are now nearly resolved.  One power, the Veiled Alliance, remains up for claim.

   - - -

   William Ronald

  A gift of dark knowledge 
  Hazen turns to one of the Angels, a look of determination on his face. 
  "When I was young, I swore an oath to do all that I could to preserve Oerth and life itself. I have endeavoured to live up to that oath." 
  "I have some suspicions of where these Dark Powers lie. I fear that their evil is greater than Melkor's as much as an archdevil is greater in evil and might than a larvae. I do not think even Melkor knows the true nature of the powers he seeks." 
  "I am willing to die for Oerth and its peoples if need be. As painful as this knowledge is, I will seek it. If it will help me save this world and other worlds, I will seek it. Will it cause me pain? I suspect so. However, I will seek to help Oerth, Toril, Krynn, Mystara, and Athas. What is the fate of one man compared to five worlds?" 
  "Angels, my friends, my brethren, I will take on this burden. With the knowledge, I may yet be able to make a difference for the good of many." 
  Hazen will ask that Gwilym Raonul, my NPC who went to Toril, serve as press secretary.
  He may have been interviewed by a few reporters on Toril already. Lord William Ronal, Speaker of the Kevellond League, will be promoted to my personal Chief of Staff. 
  Gwilym Raonul and Hazen will contact Siobhan and Kalanyr. 
  "Please show every courtesy to all our visitors and the press." 
  If the press from Toril wishes it, Hazen can supply them with copies of the Kevellond League's Encyclopaedia Velunnica for general information on Oerth. 
  (WARNING FOR OTHER IR PLAYERS: I used to be a reporter, so I know EVERY thing that a reporter can do to put a spin on a story. My advice, be upfront, courteous and honest.)

  ANSWER:

  Hazen is made to sit down.
  The Angel stands, face stern, and it gestures at William, and he is pulled out of his body.
  He turns, and faces his own body.
  His body distorts, blurs, and becomes an endless well, which drops away into darkness, centered around Hazen's heart.
  A roaring, fierce wind blows a Hazen from behind, and from the darkness comes an eager lust, a horrible greed and hunger for what is about to be fed to it.
  The Angel then hurls Hazen straight down that well.
  Hazen hurls down the well, out of all light and knowledge, into the utter and eternal darkness.
  Out of the darkness comes mocking laughter at the fool that dared to come here, and then They come forth, and They tear Hazen apart into bloody shreds, feasting on his flesh, laughing at his screams, drinking in his torment.
  Hazen does not die, though ... however much he might wish to. 
  When he has been reduced to shards of bone and a few pieces of gnawed meat, suddenly They move away, as if frightened.

  A figure steps forward out of the darkness.
  It is entirely cloaked in red.
  It's hands are covered in white gloves.
  No face is visible within the hood - as if this were a wraith.
  It's voice is soft and melancholy.
  It speaks:

  You were ever a seeker, Hazen.
  Now, you have found what you seek.
  You will not die, but will go on forever consuming yourself.
  You will go on dying, for all eternity, but never will you reach your Heaven, and never will respite from pain be granted.

  Hazen sees, somehow, that he has regenerated.

  The figure speaks:

  You knew that you were foolish, in this seeking.
  You knew the price of this seeking.
  You knew better than to come here.
  You knew the payment that would be exacted.

  The figure pulls back it's hood, and Hazen sees that this person is ... Hazen himself.

  Then Hazen gestures, and They come again.
  Hazen starts screaming again as They tear into flesh and bone with their teeth, tearing off hunks of meat, crunching bone, devouring internal organs.
  But Hazen stands there, looking down, and he does not allow Hazen to die ... Hazen regenerates, ever regenerates.
  His screaming goes on, eternally ...

  The Angel and the others at hand look at Hazen.
  He appears catatonic, his flesh is white and cold, his heartbeat slow, his breathing is shallow.

  The Angel speaks softly:

  He must fight them, and he must come back himself from his own darkness.
  No spell can revive him, no science can save him, and even we find ourselves matched, by what Hazen faces.
  He must come back by his own power.

  (William, this is a DC 100 check.  Rolling a natural 20 will not help.  You may take 20, but obviously that will not do much good.
  I'm afraid you are going to have to state certain things to me, that Hazen says, and does, for Hazen to have any chance of returning from his own darkness.
  However, Hazen has discovered what the Dark Powers are.  And he can even speak to them, for he is facing one right now.)

  - - -

   Kalanyr

  Edena I think Forsaken's Problem is the following: 

  He has to duel to win. Any other power can march in their army utterly safe from his 11th because of their own and kill his PL with him being able to do nothing about it.

  ANSWER:  PL is meaningless when all the Powers in the IR have Groundpounders, which they now do.
  What is the use of a 100,000 PL army if a foe can obliterate it and the planet it is on with one Groundpounder?
  I'm afraid that the situation, as it stands currently, is a bit more over the edge than even you thought it was.
  A situation that teeters on the brink of total annihilation of all parties involved.

  Better learn those dueling rules ...

  - - -

   Sollir Furryfoot

  Are we considered to have 11th magic already for this interlude?

  ANSWER:  Yes.  Care to join in the bloodbath that used to be the World Forum of Realmspace?  Everyone is taking sides ... they do not exactly appreciate the fact the other delegates are trying to kill them.                                                                                    

  - - -

   Tokiwong

  OOC: Upfront and courteous is what I do best... bleh reporters suck... just my two coppers

  ANSWER:  The reporters are now interviewing Iuz.  This is your chance to speak Iuz's heart out to an audience of over 100 billion people, Tokiwong.  Enjoy.

  - - -

   William Ronald

  Sollir, 

  We may, but it is impossible to attack others during the interlude or do much with it. I could only summon limited amounts of Oerthblood, for example. 

  ANSWER:  Nevertheless, all are welcome to participate in the battle that has started in the World Forum.

  To quote Mr. Draco, begin foreshadowing: 

  Gwilym Raonul, Mohrgyr the Old, Fand Dyvyr, and Lord William Ronald of Keoland are reviewing some papers in a large office. 
  "Hmm, if this had happened a 100 years ago, it would have been considered world shattering," Mohrgyr says. "Sadly, we now have a better idea of that phrase." 
  "Well, it is good news. We have been close, and unification seems sensible. We can work to heal the worlds," Fand says, while finishing a document and picking up another. "The environmental concerns are paramount to us both." 
  "Well, there will have to be some mergers of departments. Mind you, it won't be too hard. You should have seen Hazen try to get the Kevellond League together. Years of hard work." 
  "I am still preparing a statement for the press. Here and on Toril. I have a subscription to the Kevellond Chronicle, the Garnak Gazzette, the Highfolk Herald, the Pomarj Press, and a lot of other publications as well. Thank Rao that I am a speed reader,"
Gwilym says. 
  "You might have to be a speed talker with some of the press. They will have a lot of questions." Lord Ronald says. 
  "The truth will always surface. It always does sooner or later," Gwilym says. 
  Tokiwong: I have known some very good reporters and very bad ones. I try to avoid broad generalizations in real life. They are seldom accurate.

  ANSWER:  The reporters are here now.  They want to speak with Hazen.  They want interviews.  Of course, Hazen is out of commission right now ... and maybe permanently.
  Perhaps Gwilym can fill in for him ... those reporters are asking all sorts of questions.

  - - -

   Reprisal

  A Line in the Sand 

  The Prime Minister and Acting President of the United Commonwealth of Toril stands before the crowded Press Gallery in her home, Commonwealth Mansion. She quietly surveys the crowd, spotting representatives from foreign networks and publications in addition to the usual suspects. She frowns, uncharacteristically, before beginning her address. 
  "People of the Commonwealth, I come to you in a time of great danger for the unity, safety and security of the entire world. After reviewing the information provided by the various nations of the world of Oerth, in addition to our own sources, we have come to the conclusion that the United Commonwealth is, at the very least indirectly, responsible for much of the destruction of the Realm of Greyhawk. Like it or not, this istruth. Had not the Commonwealth undertaken its Lortmil Project, Oerth would not be as it is now: a smoldering, wreck of what it once was... and why? 
  "Oerth needs our assistance, they demand our assistance, and whether we, as a collective entity, desire it or not, the United Commonwealth is obligated to right the wrongs it inadvertantly helped initiate. 
  "Perhaps most importantly, a dark hand of overwhelming power has swept over our realm. No, this is not the touch of Melkor's Dark Pantheon, this is something much more dangerous. Where Melkor has failed, the sinister mists of an ever-dangerous plane are threatening to encroach upon Greyspace and Realmspace. We have weathered the first pair of dark embraces, and it is my belief that with every incident, the Commonwealth will grow weaker. 
  "This cannot be allowed to happen, and will not be allowed to happen. Even now, our most elite researchers are working on ways to stave off, and perhaps even beat back, the dark invasion. Though I warn you to seek no invading army, these forces do not march upon the capital city for it is an invasion of ideals. Only through faith in the power of Light and accumulation of knowledge can we be safe-guarded from such a devious foe. 'Stand together!' I say, 'and through the power of our unity we will defeat our enemies.' 
  "It is the question of unity, however, that concerns me the greatest. I have been a good friend of Lord Forrester since the beginning of the United Commonwealth and he has been mine. I think, however, that something changed within him during my...absence. He was always impatient, forthcoming and stubborn, but he was never without a conscious and an active rational mind. His actions in relation to the Realm of Greyhawk, however, can be seen to change from one of altruism, to one of an nigh-paranoid protectionism. 
  "A wise man once wrote that for an action to be considered truly part of the one morality, one must be able to will that action as a universal law of all rational beings. Now, I must ask, knowing this, believing this... I must ask if our places were switched, and a great hero of Oerth was 'forced' to annihilate the surface of our world, without our consent, would the people of Toril be so understanding? 
  "No. I think not. Now know this: 
  "Forrester was central to this act upon the people of Oerth, not a single soul was left untouched and unaffected by that action. 
  "Our General, our Leader, our Hero ordered the complete destruction of a world. A world. An entire world! No matter its name, no matter its plight, no world deserves to be destroyed in the name of a 'greater' good. In order to save Oerth from the Red Army, he ordered that it be fusion-bombarded from orbit. Though he did, in the end, destroy most, if not all, of the Red Army, the fact remains that what he did was against the edicts of the very founders of the United Commonwealth. 
  "Lord Forrester still remains the Saviour of Toril, he is still a Hero of the People, but those titles do not grant him immunity from morality, from the Eyes of Virtue. The Forrester of old would not have been so impetuous, so impatient in such a grave situation... No. It is my belief that Forrester had been affected by the oncoming darkness approaching our lands, and had been battling with it long before we were aware of the problem..." 
  Erika Lesage, Leader of the United Commonwealth of Toril stops in mid-sentence, and wipes her eyes. After a moment, in which the media took a torrent of flash-enhanced pictures, she continues... 

   ANSWER:  Even as Erika mentions the words Forrester of old, she remembers him sitting at the table, talking merrily with his cohorts, as they eat the cooked elven women and children of Evereska.
  A dark thought.

  However, a much darker thought is soon to come.

  Erika's speech is interrupted by an emergency transmission from the World Forum, where it is reported a battle has erupted between the delegates, and the delegates of other nations in Realmspace are involved in this battle, as well as the delegates of the United Commonwealth.
  Erika learns, with a shock, along with the rest of Realmspace (as cameras show the carnage live on Realmspace wide TV), that that Darkness was a lot closer than they ever dared to think.

  - - -

   Tokiwong

  Iuz smiles at the message delivered by the Eternal Empire... "The line has been drawn... eh... so be it..." he looked up to the messenger, "she thinks I shall cower in fear from mere words, this mortal is amusing." 

  ANSWER:  I am betting Iuz is finding what he is watching on live TV to be even more entertaining.
  They are yelling, screaming, body parts are flying through the air, and beams of white, blue, green, and red destruction are scything through the air of the now shattered World Forum.

  The lady, Talindra, snuggles up to Iuz, and whispers ardently:

  You are my master, Iuz.  I am yours.  Utterly yours.
  Make me yours.  Make me strong with your darkness.  Embrace me in your power.

  Then she says some things to Iuz, concerning erotism and submission, that I am not going to repeat on this messageboard.

  - - - 

   kaboom

  Edena, did you get the email "Kaboom's secret plans"?

  ANSWER:  Yes I did.  I have received a lot of e-mails.  Unfortunately, I have received far more e-mails than I can reply to.  

  - - -

   Sollir Furryfoot

  Very well, if we may do as we please that is not destructive...Hellmaster will revive Vecna with his 11th level magic, if it can be done during this interlude in a reasonably short amount of time... 

  ANSWER:  It cannot be done.  Period.  He was slain by 11th level magic. (also known as 11th level Death.)
  There is no appeal.  He is gone for good.  Finis.

  By the way, if you lose the Duel, and the opponent gives your Power the Coup de Grace, he may select 11th level Death for your character.
  Just like Vecna, your PC will be forever dead too.

  Better learn those dueling rules ...                                                                                       

  - - -

   Mr. Draco

  Edena, I just sent you an email, did you receive it? 
  Oh, and Kas will allow an interview by the media of Toril (should they want one), through simulcrum. 

  ANSWER:  They realize instantly it's a simulacrum.  They are not impressed ... the reporters sneer, wondering if this renown Kas is not secretly a coward.
  Then, they begin the interview ... say all Kas wishes, Mr. Draco.

  And yes, I have your e-mail.  Along with far too many others for me to answer, I'm afraid.

  - - -

   kaboom

  I am raising the Wanderer. Once he is alive again I say: 
  You mocked Mystra, yet she has just saved you. Others could have, but it was I, Mystra's Chosen, who did it. No one else bothered. Think on that. 

  Thayadon waits for The Wanderers reation.

  ANSWER:  The Wanderer is very grateful for being brought back, and offers to do what he can to aid in the current situation.

  - - -

   William Ronald


   Hazen, arriving with an Angel, asks Thayadon how he can help your people in this dark time. 

  (rest of article deleted)

  ANSWER:  Hazen is doing no such thing.
  Hazen is being tortured.  The Endless Death is not nearly so bad.
  You must state to me what Hazen manages to say, to himself, and what he tries to do, or your character may be permanently lost.
  I wasn't kidding about how dangerous it was to seek out the Dark Powers.

  Hazen has found the Dark Powers.  He, is one of them.                

  - - -

   Anabstercorian

  On the press conference 

  Edena, what sort of questions would the press like me to answer? I will answer their questions IN PERSON should they desire. 

  ANSWER:  They want your answers in person.  They ask everything conceivable.  They ask Anabstercorian to give a speech!

   - - -

   Tokiwong


  Iuz and Talindra both will allow themselves to be interviewed... he looks forward to the opportunity and is making every effort to be pleasant with the reporters... they will be treated with much respect and hospicatlity befitting kings... 
  OOC: Going to nail her with the Dictum... I think she made it pretty clear where you stand 

  ANSWER:  You are going to hit Talandra with the Dictum?  No need, Tokiwong.  Her heart is given to Iuz more firmly than any Dictum could ever have artificially made it.    
  I repeat what I said before - she wants Iuz, and she wants him now;  do I need to say in what way she wants him?  (chuckles)

  - - -

   Mr. Draco

  Kas is going to hold a private audience with the Lich Queen of the Githyanki. 

  ANSWER:  Kas realizes the Torilian press just sneered at him, secretly thinking him a coward.
  Bad press, Kas.  And it WILL get worse - they are now biased against the coward.

  Your majesty, times are growing desperate. With the awakening of Rajaat on Athas, and the ever-growing power of Melkor's Red Army, I fear for the survival of us all. Now is the time to bring the remainder of your legions to join the main Union force on Oerth. Come forth with your warriors, and take your rightful place amongst the Union Pantheon!

  ANSWER:  The Githyanki comments:  The Queen is wise and all knowing, and she will always do the best thing.  Trust our Queen, Lord Kas.

  - - -

   William Ronald

  Hazen, regarding the current situation, resends his calls for help that were sent previously. Good powers throughout the multiverse are contacted. 

  (rest of article deleted)

  ANSWER:  He may be calling for help, but not in the way you described in the article.
  Unfortunately, there is no help.
  If Hazen cannot get out of this through his own strength, and by what he says and does, he will never escape, and the torture will never stop.

  - - -

   kaboom

  Willaim, Thayadon is not at the peace confrence, and the Wanderer was revived in private.

  ANSWER:  LOL.  So, the Chosen of Mystra cannot be bothered to go to the peace conference, when everyone else is going?
  But then, everyone always did think of the Chosen as aloft (and a lot of things a lot uglier than that.)
  Of course, it is up to you, Kaboom, whether you attend the peace conference.

  Considering what is currently happening in the World Forum of Realmspace, that peace conference could turn out most interestingly (I am going to drop my No Fighting rule right at the start of said conference.  We will see if it is a PEACE conference, or whether darker emotions gain supremacy ...)

  THE THIRD TOUCH

  The Third Touch comes and goes, rather quietly.
  The only effect is that now even good characters and NPCs cannot die by any means other than old age.
  And, just maybe - maybe - the Third Touch has something to do with the bloodbath (over 50 day and the toll is rapidly rising) occurring in the World Forum of Realmspace right now ...


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The daughter of Queen Amlaruil, the most beautiful elven girl in Realmspace, and just about the most intelligent, kneels before Melkor.

  Scars crisscross her body from torture.

  She smiles up at Melkor, and speaks:

  I am openly embracing your darkness, Lord Melkor.
  Henceforth, I am truly yours, in body, mind, and soul.
  Take me, and make me yours forever.
  Let the chains of Shade bind me forever.
  Let the power of evil course through my limbs ...

  She rises, and kisses Lord Melkor passionately.

  - - -

  Odd behavioral changes, always dark, often violent, sometimes very strange, are occuring all over Realmspace, Greyspace, Krynnspace, and even on Athas.
  Some people of good alignment shift to neutral.
  Some people of neutral alignment shift to evil.
  Some people of evil alignment ... stay evil.

  Everyone realizes just how unreasonable everyone else is being.

  The humanoids realized the defamation of Forrester was an elvish plot.
  The elves are now wondering why they ever tolerated the humanoids, who are obviously showing their true side.
  Others are wondering if the Church of Shade is not so bad after all, and wondering why it has been suppressed in so evil a manner.
  Yet others are wondering why Toril must bow to Oerthian savages?
  On Oerth, a lot of people are wondering why Torilian murderers are being allowed on their soil?
  On Krynn, people are murmering that the One God is the answer, the salvation of their world, against the external threat - many are willingly converting to the One God.

  On Athas, the Veiled Society is acknowledging that even Rajaat is a better neighbor than the insane Oerthians and Torilians (they are watching the fighting in the World Forum just like everyone else.)

  The Third Touch ...


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Sollir, Tokiwong, I suggest you support my Red Army project.

Anyway, a portal opens on Oerth, in territory contolled by League Of Warlords, and Red Legions come from within, marching in sinister silence towards Hellmaster`s Headquaters, under the banners of Black Flame. Upon reaching their destination, a Half-elven female wizard comes forward and bows to Hellmaster:

-Greetings Lord Phibrizio, Greatest Of Slaadi, Master Of Oblivion! Melkor The Shadowking ordered us to come to your aid, and we shall protect you against your enemies, and bring Doom to all those that dare to oppose You, Mighty One, as long as you stay loyal to Pantheon Of Glowing Darkness, to the Black Flame of Melkor! 

OOC: I am giving 10 000 pl worth of Red Army to Sollir.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Posted by Edena:

Sir, I challenge you to a personal duel, to the death, to resolve this matter. 
You have dishonored the Humanoid Party, the Humanoid State, dishonored Lord Forester, and dishonored the World Forum with your statements. 


Senator Malyk El Rashal looks with joy as the fighting erupts( excellent, Lord Melkor will be pleased, maybe he will reward me with a seat in Shadow Council?) Than he draws his rapier and comes towards Speaker Of The Humanoid Alliance, laughing:

- Foul, now you shall learn the importance of fighting with finesse. My family was one of mightiest in Calimshan since ages, as your ancestors dwelled in Caves Of Underdark, I have fully mastered the Calime school of dueling! Time to die, stinking Orc(?)!

Edena, Church Of Shade agents are doing everything possible to strenghten confict in Commonwealth!


----------



## Spoof

Alzem suddenly feels the pull of the Tears that were given to Hazen.  He knows that he must go, as was stated in the agreement when they were created.  Alzem looks to his people again.

“I am needed, desperately.  Hazen has created a dilemma that he might not survive from, and we need him, more than I am needed at this time.  I must go, but do not fear I will return, AS Samantha will return when she has finished her task.”

Alzem travels to where Hazen is sitting, surrounded by the Angels of the Seventh Heaven. As he approaches they look to him-

_You have come
As we told you before
You will free the one who is lost._

Alzem looks at them; while they still strive for the same things their motives now are different.  Before Alzem fought for what was right because, of love and caring, the same as the Angels, now he is different.  For him there is no Love there is duty.  Where their once was Passion now there is Purpose, where there was compassion now there is Mandate.

Alzem moves to Hazen and sits before him.  Alzem takes his center, that which he is and sends it into Hazen, seeking to find him.  Here in the blackness that is Hazen’s mind he follows the path the great leader has taken, down to the depths of depravity.  Alzem sees Hazen struggling to pull free of a force that has him, one that will not let him go.  Alzem moves between the two struggling entities, placing his body in the path of the creature battling Hazen.  Alzem looks to Hazen “Leave my friend, this is not the place for you, you cannot survive this encounter.  Your capacity for love and caring are what this creature uses to hold you here, and for others it is their hatred and aggression that it uses to bind them to it.”  Alzem will then spread his wings blocking all view of what lies beyond him, but from the darkness an force comes and shatters one of his wings.  Alzem concentrates for a second and a mystic force holds the wing in place.  “Hazen you must leave here, I can not hold this power at bay for long, you must return to combat the evils that have befallen your world.  Do not fear for me.  We all have a purpose in this universe, this is mine.  Do not fear I will see you again, old friend.”

With this Alzem turns to face the Power that was keeping Hazen from leaving and is suddenly joined by another, A humanoid form that is perfection.  It is Order in its purest form, its movements are flawless, and its actions are the most graceful of any you have ever seen. (No not St. Cuthbert, part of my planning I have not sent to Edena until he is ready  )  In a mechanical, almost clockwork voice Hazen hears “Go, we will stay here for awhile, but you must leave now, if you ever wish to.”


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

OOC: There is something wrong with my last post, there are unnecessary smiles there I can`t edit!


----------



## Spoof

Well the word you spelled has a dirty word in the middle of it and the vulgatity sensors have editeted it.  Tryiy spelling it a little differently mabey put a dash or something there to break up the word.  Besides your eveil that is just the game showing you that you can not win.... maybe


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Hazen, in his red robes, looks at Alzem.
  He speaks softly:

  Alzem, you have come to our place.
  This is our stronghold, the center of our power.

  Hazen gestures, and Alzem is crushed down, a massive weight upon all his body, unable to move.

  Hazen speaks, in a gentle, kindly tone of voice (!!!):

  We are supreme here.
  You have come to the Darkness, and here you have no power.
  Even the Angels, will not come here, for they are repudiated by what we are.

  You have chosen to rescue one who came here of his own free will.
  He chose to risk the consequences of coming here.
  He is paying the price of that risk.
  And he knew, before he came, what awaited.  
  He knew, Alzem.  All mortals know.

  Hazen gestures:

  Alzem, you may take his place.
  If so, we will free him, and he shall know that he murdered you, and left your spirit to suffer for eternity.

  Or, Alzem, you may freely go.
  We will not hinder your departure, as this is not your Darkness, and you are irrelevant to us.

  (CAUTION:  I seriously recommend that Alzem flee.  He is in a place where he has no power, and his enemies have supreme power.  He cannot fight this foe.  Hazen must fight this battle alone.
  If Alzem remains and fights, the results will be ugly, and worse may occur than the situation that already is.)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*THE PEACE CONFERENCE*

I declare the Peace Conference of Kalanyr is now underway.

  I also declare the No Fighting rule of the Interlude suspended, at the Peace Conference and in the World Forum.

  The No Fighting rule of the Interlude remains in force in all other places and circumstances.


----------



## Spoof

*I love this game!*

Woo-Hoo.  gone for a week and I get to come back and see some arse whooping, (unfortunatly mine) but I love this sh!&  

Edena
[color=222222]
The creature that was with me was the leader of the Mordons, if I caould get him to come/ally with me.  It will be in the plans I will send to you whan you are ready.  Tomorrow at the soonest.
[/color]


----------



## kaboom

*Re: My part in the IR, continued*



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *
> ANSWER:  Congratulations, Tokiwong.  You have just done, what has never been done before, in the World Forum.
> The delegates of the Humanoid League, upon hearing Forrester called criminal and murderer, have had enough.
> They draw their weapons, and open fire on the emissaries of the Eternal Empire.  In seconds, dozens of them are killed.
> The Sergeant At Arms immediately summons the Guard, and the delegates of the Eternal Empire return fire.
> Personal blasters and laser guns cut through the air of the World Forum, blowing great holes in the walls, shattering the light fixtures, raining destruction on the delegates below, turning the World Forum into a wreckage of bodies and broken windows and masonry.
> 
> Remember that they may be enlightened humanoids, but they have their limits - the klingons are a good analogy here.
> *




Minites after the fighting brakes out, ALL the Chosen of Mystra, ALL of their constructs, and anything else that I can summon on short notice,  Teleport in to the World Forum. First they seal  the area, using 11th level dimensional anchors, and 11th level walls of force, ECT. Then they start subduing the warring delegates.
Weapons melt, buffed Fighters with 50' radius anti-magic fields deal subduel damage by the hundreds, and splitter bats seem to be everywhere.


----------



## Black Omega

*Re: THE PEACE CONFERENCE*



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *I declare the Peace Conference of Kalanyr is now underway.
> 
> I also declare the No Fighting rule of the Interlude suspended, at the Peace Conference and in the World Forum.
> 
> The No Fighting rule of the Interlude remains in force in all other places and circumstances. *



A little respect here.  Kalanyr and Siobhan.  He's hosting but the invitation was jointly signed and we're both doing some planning for it.  Hadn't really planned on it opening until the lists were set and all claims settled.  

We'll open with introductions.  There is a large room with tables all over, each clearly designated for the appropriate faction.  And the Press get their own section as noted earlier.  There are even a few Oethian cub reporters, all seelie.  We're starting our own newpaper.

Opening statements will have to wait.  It's very late.  I'm very tired.  Back after my sleep and breakfast.


----------



## Alyx

Got it.  More posting to the board, less emails.

Wish I had seen that sooner


----------



## William Ronald

*Out of the Darkness and into the Light*

Edena,  Hazen was seeking a way to stop the Dark Powers and it seemed logical to find their location and try to find a way to keep them away from Oerth and the other worlds.  Sorry I did not post earlier, but the boards were down.

Sometimes to fight evil, you must confront it on its own ground.  Here is a post that I worked on writing while the boards were down.


The background shimmers, and Hazen appearing as a mortal man appears. Surrounded by the dark powers, speaks:

“Alzem, please go. This is my struggle. I must triumph over my own darkness.”

“I have ever been a seeker for truth. I seek to save my world and other worlds. Thus, my quest.”

“You claim that your power is eternal and infinite. All I see is someone who is consumed with their own sorrow. Seeking a balm, you chose the pain of others. Yet it will never truly assuage your pain”

“Beyond all darkness and all suffering is a Light eternal. The Creative Power. I stand in the presence of those who deem themselves wiser than the Eternal. You offer me a choice of staying or leaving and condemning a friend, a brother, to eternal damnation. I reject both choices. However, I would stay rather than condemn Alzem to this place.”

“I pledge myself to the service of my world and life itself. You oppose life. In your pride, you fear all that you are not. You fear any will not your own. You have rejected the freedom you have granted and sought to enslave others. Yet you do not see your own chains.”

“In a sense, I do pity you. You fall short of your potential for goodness and love. It is within you, were you to admit it. You have perhaps said that you have no choice in your actions. Or told this to others. We always have choices.”

“I reject your hatred, I reject the desire to enslave others. I embrace love, compassion, freedom, forgiveness, and mercy. These are the things that you fear. Perhaps you are even afraid of these things for yourselves. Perhaps your redemption is beyond me. But if you do not seek it, you will never find it.”

“I can oppose you and your desires without becoming like you. We all have choices. That is my choice.”

“For myself, I believe that the Light is greater than the Darkness, Hope is stronger than Despair, Forgiveness more powerful than Revenge, and Love, above all else, is greater than hate.”

“I forgive you even as I oppose your efforts. I have seen the Angels fight, without hate in their hearts. With regret, perhaps, but in the service of Light and Love. Even if their bitterest foe were to repent on the middle of the battlefield, they would embrace him as a brother. As would I.”

“Even as you attack me, I do not attack you.” Hazen walks over to Alzem and lends the Solar of St. Cuthbert a hand to stand. If Alzem is attacked, Hazen tries to take the blows aimed at the Solar. He does not counterattack, but merely seeks to defend. “In a way, I feel sorry for you dark powers. You seem to be bound together only by hate. Love and friendship is stronger. By far. Your loneliness and pain must be great. Reject them. Embrace the light.”

“If the people of Oerth, Krynn, Mystara, Toril, and Athas reject you and your ways, you have no power. Indeed, perhaps the only power you have is what we chose to give you. I reject you, your power and your hate. From this place, I urge them to reject you.”

“I humbly ask that the peoples of Toril, Oerth, Krynn, Athas, and Mystara stand together as one. We are brothers, regardless of the flesh that we wear. I forgave the Underdark Alliance for their plans of war against me, and they have forgiven the war I waged against them. I have peace, with neighbors and friends, where there were once enemies.”

“I was angry with Forrester for his actions. However, I think it is possible that he could be forgiven if he asks and seeks to correct his deeds. He has vanished, and I fear for him. Sometimes, a soul can fall into darkness. However, it can rise to the light.” 

“Perhaps Forrester sought to save the world he loved. This is something I can understand as a motivation, even if I disapprove of the actions.” Hazen looks around swiftly, trying to see if Forrester or other innocents are here with him.

If they are, he says to them. “Reject the darkness and hate. Embrace life, light, and love, and the goodness that is within you and the goodness that is greater than any darkness or hate. You can free yourself if you choose, my friend. Remember, there is Love also in the worlds.” If Alzem is all right, he will try to help any other souls in danger

“I reject you, and pray that Rao will strengthen me in my faith. Even beyond Rao, there are even greater powers of light. In a far place, I saw people of many different faiths, many forms, and many cultures call out to the Eternal One, who is beyond all words of praise and glorification, whom they yet praise and glorify. This was in a world without magic, but science. Although the people of that world brought great destruction on themselves, still they believe. As do I.”

“I embrace the light and reject the Darkness. I embrace a brother who risked everything for me. Go, Alzem. I will try to join you.” 

Turning towards the souls in darkness, Hazen speaks “Reject hate. Reject revenge. Embrace love. Embrace forgiveness. Redemption is not easy but perhaps if you truly seek it, you shall find it. It would not be easy, but little of true value is ever easy. The way is before you if you seek it.”

With a thought, Hazen fills his mind with an image of a Light Eternal, that power whom before the Angels bow and the fiends tremble. He focuses on it and returning to his body. 

“For Light, for Love, For Freedom, For Peace, For Justice, For Life, For all the worlds. May Rao and the powers of Good bless my people and all the worlds and their peoples.”

Hazen will attempt to leave. 

(OOC: Edena, I spent an hour or so working on this. I do not know if it will work. If possible, Hazen will try to bring any soul truly seeking its way out of this dark place into the Light with him. He is not trying to bring the Dark Powers out, but is willing to help carry and support those who are sincerely seeking redemption. If this is beyond his power, he will try to encourage them to seek the Light and try to return to his body and Oerth.

I also ran this past Alzem, who asked that I add his reply.)

Alzem nods at Hazen, he knows that there are battles one must fight alone. This one is Hazen’s, to fight as he must. As Hazen starts to leave to continue his battle, Alzem grabs his arm, and looks into his eyes.

“Hazen, more than any other I know what you face here today. But know this you are never alone, that was my downfall, thinking no other stood beside me. Take this”

At this Alzem oust his hand to his chest and pulls forth a ball of pure white Fire.

“This is part of my essence, this is what I have placed to the side for this conflict. I do not know if what I have done is right, but I believe it is for the best. This is the fire of my emotions, the love and compassion I have buried to see this job done. Take this.”

Now Alzem passes the fire to Hazen’s chest where it is absorbed into his skin forming a protective barrier around Hazen’s heart to help him endure what he must now do.

“This will see you through your darkest time, this was my purpose here, this is why the angels protected me in the last war, and protect you now. I will wait for you when you return, and know that you are never alone.” 

After this is said Alzem will stand there and watch as Hazen walks his own path, both knowing that each would have sacrificed himself to save the other. Also knowing that now neither will really ever be alone.

Alzem looks up and address the Dark Powers of the place. With a voice of authority never heard from him before, a voice that could command even the Angels


*“There goes one who will best you.  He has a greater destiny than even you can darken.”
* 

“Be at peace my friend I will await your return”

(To which I add)

Hazen accepts the gift with a smile and says. "Do not fear my friend. As soon as I can, I shall return your gift. Love can strengthen determination."


----------



## GnomeWorks

I'm still here.  Visiting when I can.  Posting when necessary or action is required.

Edena, I am claiming the Veiled Alliance.  However, if Zelda claims it, then I will give up my claim on it.  Otherwise, my claim holds, regardless of any other past, present, or future claims upon it.


----------



## William Ronald

Gwilym Raonul addresses the press.

"Archcleric Hazen, President of the Kevellond League and the Oerth Alliance, is not here right now.  He is currently working on a project to try to battle the Touch of the Dark Powers which rule what we call the Domain of Dread.  Powers so horrid that the Dark Lords of that plain are there mere prisoners."

"It is to be hoped that he returns soon.  Before he left, he issued this statement."

"I am going in quest of a knowledge that is dreadful, but may help save Oerth, Toril, Krynn, Mystara and Athas.  If I am successful, I will return and hopefully have a way to help protect the worlds.  If not, it has been a privilege to serve as President of the Kevellond League and the Oerth Alliance.  I have been honored to meet many brave and honorable people from Toril, from Athas, from Krynn, and Mystara."

"Despite the darkness of these times, we have to power to combat the evil around us.  We must look past the differences of flesh and borders.  We must forgive each other our wrongs.  We can make a better future for all of our worlds, if we stand as one."

"In my heart, I believe Oerth will be restored to its former beauty.  I urge all powers of Oerth to join this endeavour.  The help of off world powers who wish goodwill to Oerth are welcome.  All the worlds can be raised into places that of greater beauty, civilization, and goodness.  We must all build a future worthy of our posterity, so that our heirs shall say of us:  "In their time, they did the best for the worlds.  We are honored by their compassion, their courage, and their wisdom.  Let us build a future that honors their efforts and their sacrifices."

"In my absence, Gwilym Raonul will represent the Kevellond League.   The President of the Baklunish-Esmerin Confederation is the vice president of the alliance.   Perhaps the peace conference will bear fruit, or at least reveal the truth of everyone's intentions."

"Also, the Kevellond League and the Baklunish Confederation with their allies are beginning work on restoring Oerth immediately.  (Edena, I presume that fighting in this interlude is limited to individuals.  Maybe I can try to do some good for Oerth.)
We encourage all nations and powers on Oerth to aid this effort."

"We also will prepare our defenses against any attack."

Gwilym pauses, and there is a worried look on his face.

"I hope that President Hazen will return soon.  He is a man of great courage, ready to sacrifice all not just for Oerth, but for all worlds threatened by the Dark Powers.  I ask that all hearing this press conference will pray for him."

"I have just learned that fighting has broken out in the World Forum on Toril.  The Oerth Alliance urges all nations of Toril and their representatives to stop fighting.  Hatred feeds the threat to us all.  If you must fight, fight against the hate that threatens entire worlds."

"I am prepared to answer questions from the press on Oerth and Toril.  I will shortly leave for the peace conference in Ishtarland.  I hope that  President Hazen will join me there."

(OOC:   If Hazen does not survive, I have already asked Edena about a new PC.  Gwilym Raonul will be the PC if Hazen does not return.)


----------



## Anabstercorian

<< Can you feel it? >>
The illithid standing next to Anabstercorian nodded sadly.
<< It is the Third Touch. >>
<< We must stop them.  We cannot let the Dark Powers succeed.  We must create a time of healing... >>
<< But what can we do, Anabstercorian?  We are not creatures of light... >>
<< In the deepest dark, no shadows can be cast.  So can we prevent the Dark Powers from finding a foothold in the hearts of men. >>
Anabstercorian slowly twisted his hand in to a fist, and struck it against the Substare ground.
<< BLAST!  We will NOT FAIL! >>

He raises both hands to the heavens, and speaks.

<< *Ilsensine!  You have always guided me, and I have always followed your will.  Oh great brain!  Oh, infinite mind!  I beseech you, in your endless intelligence, grant me and my select chosen the right to enter Common Ground, the meetingground of the gods!  For our power is like unto that of the lesser gods, this cannot be denied, yet we find ourselves thrust against powers we cannot stand against.  Let us speak, and prevent us from violence, oh indomitable will!* >>

OOC: Edena, I don't know if you have the Manual of the Planes, but Common Ground is a demiplane accessible only by gods.  If they let us in - It'll be the first time mortals have ever seen Common Ground.  The advantage?  It is impossible to lose or gain hitpoints in Common Ground, so fighting has no effect.  It is a true neutral ground.

I'll work on a speech for the press - It'll be done by tomorrow.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Well, I'm working on my speech for the Torillian Reporters.  One quick question (the cornerstone of the speech relies on your answer) has Kas completed the Cydian Metamorphoses?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Hrm, my post didn't seem to go earlier.  Anyways:

Melkor, E-mail me exactly what is your red army project, if it isn't what I think it is (simply converting people to the red goo and setting it free with negative energy).

Tokiwong, expect an email tomorrow probably.

Waiting on the reply from the Lich Queen...


----------



## William Ronald

*A Light in the Darkness*

Hazen also adds this statement:

"Within each of us, there is an urge to do good and an urge to do evil.  I side with the part of me and all beings that stands for compassion, courage, understanding, love and forgiveness.   At the Trial of the Chosen, Iuz said that we are all evil.  Each of us can chose our own path.  If there are any in this place who are trapped souls, chose a path towards Love, Life and Light."

Elsewhere, Lord William Ronald, Mohghyr the Old, and Fand Dyvyr are going over notes.

"Is there any naturally occuring substance on Toril, Athas, Mystara, and Krynn analogous to the Oerthblood.  Each world may have some substance or way of healing the Red Waste and the Mists.  We can contact our friends,"  Lord Ronald said.

"You would think they would know of such a substance.  Their cultures have lasted for millenia,"  Fand Dyvyr said as she shakes her head.

"What is know can be lost, and found again," Mohgyr says.  "If there is no such substance on each of those worlds, we can import Oerthblood.  Maybe find some way to have it grow on those worlds.  There are always solutions."

"I hope Hazen can find the answers he seeks.  He sometimes puts himself in great danger,"  Lord Ronald said.

"He does have his sense of duty.  He is willing to die for Oerth and other worlds if he must.  I hope he returns," Fand says.  A look of worry crosses her face.

"Time will tell, but we must hope.  Hope is perhaps the best weapon we have left,"  Mohgyr said.

"Fortunately, it is not the only tool at our disposal.  We have sent out calls for everyone to start healing their worlds,"  Lord Ronald said.

*********************************************
In the Great Hall of the Kevellond League, Gwilym Raonul answers a question.

"No, we do not have any Red Steel or Red Goo.  We briefly tried to determine its properties.  We urge anyone who has any of these items to get rid of them.  Healing spells work.  10th level magic is somewhat effective.  Even more powerful magic will work."

"We have tried on our own to heal as much of the Red Waste as we can.  However, the Kevellond League hopes that EVERYONE will divest themselves of these substances.  They are born out of the death and suffering of many.  I hope all the freed souls from the Red Waste will find peace."


----------



## Tokiwong

*World Forum*

_Mitsurugi watches the chaos with glee, his eyes narrowing upon the Humanoid party… he leaps down his blade not drawn until he lands behind his foes… as he attempts to cover the escape of his fellows, the dignitaries and emissaries of the Eternal Empire… once escape is secured he will follow with the use of their own 11th level magic to escape the World Forum leaving behind the chaos… with a smile…_

*Iuz and the press…*

_Iuz reclines in his crimson throne Talindra seated by his side on a similar yet smaller throne…  Talindra watches the reporter enter after their tour of the grounds of Chorazin, a floating city in the Plane of Elemental Fire.  The city is a splendor of crimson marble and walls that twinkle with flame…  The press is show the highest esteem and their needs are seen to at all times… murals décor the walls of the exploits of the Pantheon of Darkness… especially Iuz, Master of the Pantheon of Glowing Darkness…

The reporters seat themselves and prepare for the interview, Iuz smiles reclining in his throne, and speaks softly, “I hope the tour was pleasant… and I trust the attentions of the various ladies of my court were to your liking… I, am Iuz, Master of the Glowing Darkness… a deity of Life, Change, and Conflict.  I would like to extend a hand of greeting to you, I am very much honored by this occasion, to speak with the press.”

Talindra smiles as well, as Iuz continues, “The world is lurching towards conflict once more, I am sure you are of the bloody fighting brewing in the World Forum, born of words said in truth.  It is no secret that I feel that Forrester should be punished for his actions… you may ask how can I, the harbinger of destruction be so hypocritical?  I did what I had to do out of love… love for a world that I was willing to die for…  I took upon me the host of the Red Scourge in my ignorance I felt that such an action would unite Oerth in a single devastating strike against a foe that threatened to consume all… I was as I said ignorant of the power and the majesty that is the Red Scourge… nor was I prepared for the actions of Forrester and his frank callousness to condemn a world to utter destruction…”

Talindra added in, “But condemn he did…” she continues, “but in that act of villainy milord was enlightened… and he plumbed the secrets of the Red Scourge… he delved into its majesty… and incorporated its voice… its vision… we shall give it shape… we shall mold the Red Scourge into a weapon to prevent such destruction from ever coming to pass to this world…”

Iuz nodded, “What is the Red Scourge, it is as I have said before… the rage of a world suffering in pain… in agony from an oppression of powers that wish to keep the people from their divine destiny.  It is our birthright, Oerth’s gift to her children… a gift can be used for both acts of creation and acts of massive destruction…  many call me a villain, a demon, and worse, I am all those things, and more.  The Pantheon of Glowing Darkness seeks to elevate all life to a state beyond the normal ken… we seek to spread our message and bring the glory to all beings… and free them from the oppression of their masters…”

The reporter nodded somewhat puzzled by the words as Iuz continued, “Pain is a weakness of the flesh… suffering a weakness of the state… and death a weakness of the spirit… I shall make them distant memories… you ask if I am a villain… I am a villain of the worst type for I seek to have all peoples free… to seek the path… and open their minds to the majesty of the Glowing Darkness… that is my goal, freedom.  Freedom from this suffering, and the enlightenment exists in the mystery of the Red Scourge.  Its pranas and koans of pain and suffering hide the kernel of peace that so many have longed for…  before I can begin the Golden Path before… I can eliminate these weaknesses I must first destroy the old order…”

The reporter nodded and turned to Lady Talindra, “And what is your place in this Pantheon milady?”

Talindra smiled almost wickedly, “I am his Empress… I am his confidant…” she smiled sweetly, “I support my husband, my lord, and my master.  He has the brunt of many nations against him, for Freedom and the dissolution of corrupt orders is never a popular stance… but I believe in his words… and his actions…” she touches his arm lightly, “he will bring a new age to the infinite worlds…”

The reporter nodded and looked to Iuz, “And Milord… reports have come in that there is a tenuous alliance between your own power and that of the Eternal Empire of Toril… what do you have to say to that?”

Iuz smiled, “The tenuous alliance is strong, we have like philosophies and they have impressed me with their culture and their dedication to bring Forrester to justice.  I have been so impressed that our alliance has strengthened immensely, and I hope it shall continue.  Even now temples have begun to appear in their lands… I am much pleased about this…”

The reporter nodded, “Well I think we have taken up enough of your time, milord we appreciate the hospitality…” he smiled, “we look forward to your statements at the Peace Conference…”_


----------



## Forrester

*I'm so flattered!*

You guys just can't stop talking about me! I blush. 

I'd step back in and correct Edena's RP'ing of the Humanoids -- he's doing a horrible job -- but things are just too silly. 

I will say two things: 

1) About ten thousand twenty-megaton bombs were used against the Elder Gods and the Red Army. They don't seem to have harmed Oerth in the least, of course, because nobody speaks of them. How nice! 

2) On the other hand, some sun-stuff gets thrown at the Red Army, destroying their 100,000PL-ness, and somehow Forrester is to blame. Riiiiiiight. And somehow, I managed to kill a bunch of other armies and a bunch of Angels (who are immune from twenty-megaton nukes, I also hurry to point out.) I also must remind you that it was Edena, not I, who insisted after the fact that this attack somehow tore Oerth apart beyond the repair of 11th level magic. 

Because if 11th level magic could repair all the damage, this really wouldn't be an issue, would it? 

Carry on. I have little doubt that it is Edena's goal to reduce the Humanoids to the savages that they originally were, not to mention knock them back into the rubble. Have at them.


----------



## Tokiwong

*Re: I'm so flattered!*



			
				Forrester said:
			
		

> *You guys just can't stop talking about me! I blush.
> 
> I'd step back in and correct Edena's RP'ing of the Humanoids -- he's doing a horrible job -- but things are just too silly.
> 
> I will say two things:
> 
> 1) About ten thousand twenty-megaton bombs were used against the Elder Gods and the Red Army. They don't seem to have harmed Oerth in the least, of course, because nobody speaks of them. How nice!
> 
> 2) On the other hand, some sun-stuff gets thrown at the Red Army, destroying their 100,000PL-ness, and somehow Forrester is to blame. Riiiiiiight. And somehow, I managed to kill a bunch of other armies and a bunch of Angels (who are immune from twenty-megaton nukes, I also hurry to point out.) I also must remind you that it was Edena, not I, who insisted after the fact that this attack somehow tore Oerth apart beyond the repair of 11th level magic.
> 
> Because if 11th level magic could repair all the damage, this really wouldn't be an issue, would it?
> 
> Carry on. I have little doubt that it is Edena's goal to reduce the Humanoids to the savages that they originally were, not to mention knock them back into the rubble. Have at them. *




*OOC:* Well that was mean-spirited...


----------



## William Ronald

Hi, Forrester:

Edena is the moderator and DM, so his rulings stand.  There is a lot of radiation around.  That can even be cleared up with extended use of 10th level magic.  However, the sunblasts were equal in power -- including radiation -- to 100 megaton to 1,000 megaton nuclear devices.  (Possibly Angels can only take so much damage.)

The damage you caused made the map unrecognizable. Again, another ruling from Edena.  We can use 11th level magic to repair the damage.  When the new turn starts.

Forrester, I hope you did not view any of my posts as a personal attack.  One of your sunbombs destroyed Hazen's army.  I have read the previous IRs.  Admit it.  You would have been a little upset with someone causing collateral damage on your forces.

Also, you did not explain your actions.  You merely said that you destroyed the army and that the Oerthers were a bunch of whining mules.  Not the sort of things to say to an ally who just lost his army and has seen massive environmental damage.

Forrester, I like you as a person and respect you.  I would be happy if you came back.  Hazen has stated that he hopes your character is well.  He might even be capable of forgiving you for bombing his army.

I know you think this is silly.  However, you have stated in the Second IR that Edena was the DM.  You stated this when Lord Melkor was doing various things. 

I would like you to consider returning.  If you are not happy with how the humanoids are being portrayed, let Edena know. However, you would have a much bigger voice as a participant in the IR.

No one is attacking YOU.  However, you have to admit that if Reprisal had nuked your humanoids while you were fighting the illithid you would be a bit annoyed.

Also, the humanoids of Oerth are doing well.  Many are honored members of the Kevellond League and other Oerth Alliance nations.  Some have been transformed into Red Armada creatures by Melkor and Tokiwong.

The humanoids of Toril are apparently doing well as well.  I hope you are not accusing Edena of bias because you left the IR.  See what he wrote after you left.  I believe he sincerely would like you back in the IR and is not trying to use the Humanoids on Toril to get at you.  

Forrester, regardless of whether you come back or not, I wish you well.  You are an excellent role player and a brilliant tactician.


----------



## Creamsteak

Hey Forrester,

I won't bull*%#$ you. I don't know you at all. You were always the Goku and I was always a Supreme Ki (Shen, not one of the Grand Ki). I would look over my shoulder and whisper to myself "Is he really that powerful? How can this be?"

You do get the anology, right?

Everything that is blown up on Oerth can eventually be repaired or substituted. In an OOC way I don't care that you totally annihilated the planet to rid it of Red Goo. Hell, it worked didn't it?

I won't beg you to come back into an IR that continues to present new and impossible opponents constantly for the sake of "entertainment." I just want you back here because the excuses for why Forrester is gone are fake. They don't seem real, they don't have a feel to them. They are fake. They are not the IR. They are not the story.

You understand what I mean? Filling in a Plot hole is an anti-motivation factor. 

Get back, send in a template, and post once per thread. Thats not difficult. Ignore the nuisance if you want. Hell, post as if you are ignoring everything that is happening if you don't agree with it. Just say what ever the hell you think you should say.

Example: 

Edena: "Toril is being burned by the Union of Oerth and there new ally: The entire multi-verse!"

Forrester: "Sitting down at a table eating brunch with Anabster and using the recently enslaved Elf, Sanctus Punitor's, bones as a spoon."

Am I coherent? Hell I don't know.


----------



## Mr. Draco

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Edena: "Toril is being burned by the Union of Oerth and there new ally: The entire multi-verse!" *




That would be nice.  Well, would the entire multi-verse like to ally with the Union of Oerth?  Somehow i don't think so...


----------



## William Ronald

Mr. Draco:

Has the Union rid itself of all Red Steel?  If people work together to heal Oerth, we can keep this IR from going to Ravenloft.  The fate of the IR depends on its players.

****************************************************A reporter from the Pomarj Press (got the name from Bugbear) asks Gwilym Raonul a question:

"What is your personal reaction to the fighting in the World Forum on Toril?"

Gwilym frowns, and speaks.

"It is tragic.  The World Forum was founded on Toril to promote peace after devastating wars.  Many Torillians gave their lives for the peace of their world."

"I believe some of the statements made today were meant to be inflammatory.  The Eternal Empire is allied with Iuz, after all.  The same Iuz who called the Red Armada to Oerth.  The same Iuz who went from being a foe of Melkor -  the Shade did poison parts of Iuz's empire with shadow stuff and the Red Waste - to a friend."

"I hope that the fighting ceases.  I believe that the delegates would best honor the memories of those who died for Toril by not fighting.  They can work for peace."

"As for the statements about President Forrester, I have no evidence that he bears ill will towards the elven peoples.  Forrester is missing.  I hope that one day he returns and explains his actions on Oerth.  I will say that I believe he loves Toril more than his own life.  However, until he explains himself, we can only speculate on his motives for his actions on Oerth."

"It is sad to see what so many fought and died for coming apart at the seams.  I would like to believe Forrester would try to save the United Commonwealth of Toril if he returned."

"I must go to the Peace Conference.  I pray that Hazen will arrive soon.  I ask that the people of Oerth pray for peace on Toril.  We can restore our worlds if we work together.  I believe our destinies are linked."

"Also, I would like to invite a few people I met during my visit on Toril as witnesses to the peace conference.  The invitations have been sent.  I hope they will arrive. I have asked them to be available to  the press of Oerth and Toril for their opinions on the conference and recent events."

Edena:  Gwilym will respond to any additional questions. He is being courteous to the press and makes sure that they have copies of Hazen's statement.  As well as written press releases on the situation on Oerth and Toril.


----------



## Mr. Draco

William: the union rid itself of all red steel, and any part of our armies that was created/maintained with red steel


----------



## William Ronald

Gwilym Raonul addresses the press.

"Perhaps you can speak with Lord Kalanyr about having some of your own readers as witnesses to the conference.  While I won't reveal my guests until they arrive,  I will tell you that they do subscribe to several Torillian papers."

"Inviting some of your readers, listeners, and viewers might be a good idea.  In the end, they are your audience and customers.  An editor I meet on Toril said that he considers his readers to be his ultimate employer.  "Who do I work for?  The person who spends money on my paper and reads it.  If I don't treat my readers with respect, I will lose them.  And should."


----------



## Kalanyr

OOC- Well since we don't even get to open our own conference and have the entire point of holding it in an interlude removed I may as well make the best of it. (Weapons are confiscated at the door. The entire conference room is under an antimagic shell. May not mess with Demigods or greater but at least it will stop some mass death.) 

(If we can hold this place on Common Ground we will do so, they have the funny feeling only Gods can actually get there. Hmm some of the PCs have a measure of divinity (Chosen,Avatars and Gods).)

Kalanyr stands, a golden glow shining from him and a sense of hope radiating from him in all directions. He stands and bows to all in attendace.

"Welcome, representatives and media personal of Athas,Dreipner,Mystara,Krynn,Oerth,Toril, The Astral Plane and  other places throughout the Multiverse. to this Conference.  It gives me great honour to formally open this conference to all.

Feel free to ask questions and settle important issues that is the reason why the Coalition of Light and Shadow and the People of Ishtarland have decided to hold this meeting. 

Key topics that I suggest people pay attention to is the Blight known as Red Goo and the baneful attentions of the Mists of Ravenloft.

It is my belief that as Red Goo is an unnatural corruption of the worlds brought on by the hatred and death that was wrought it should be cleansed as soon as possible and I will be doing everything in my power to see to it.

We have all heard of Ravenloft and the baneful beings who rule it the Dark Powers, however it is my theory the Dark Powers are similar to the Red Goo and the fiends they are merely the hatred, darkness and evil inside all beings, while such things persist they cannot be defeated but if steps were taken against such hatred they would be weakened.

That is the reason for this meeting to resolve our conflicts without pulling us all into Ravenloft or strengthening the scourge that is the red goo."

Kalabyr resumes his seat and waits for others to speak.


Press Meeting (Edena is free to change or add to the questions the Media ask. I'd make this a speech but such formal preparation seems decidely out of character for Kalanr)

(Media is in Purple, Kalanyr is in gold)

(Oh yeah Kal has a Charisma of 100 not quiet as good as Anab while Psychofeedbacked but reasonably impressive I believe.)


"Firstly I wish to formally welcome you to Ishtarland and wish you well during your attendence. I will answer any questions you put forward to me with honesty. Ask what you will and I will answer."


"What is the purpose of the meeting that is being held?"

"To attempt to resolve our differences peacefully and with no bloodshed. Also to come to a resolution about what to do about the Mists and the Red Goo that plague us all."

"There is a rumour that you still serve the Powers of Evil and your apparent change is merely a hoax is there any truth to these rumours

Kalanyr looks somewhat outraged at this but still answers
"There is no proof at all in any of those statements. If you would like proof observe, the spells my priests are granted, a power of darkness cannot grant spells of Good."

"What is  your relation with Siobhan the head of the Coalition of Light and Shadows? It is publicly knowledge there is something going on but we want to know in detail."

"Yes, we have a relationship I hope to maintain but I fail to see how our private lives are your concern. I do not pry into your life and would appreciate the favour being returned.

"We have heard you have priests in various places spreading discord in the local religious institutions, what do you have to say to that?"

" I do indeed have priests on other worlds seeking followers but they do not spread discord and indeed do not compete with dieties of a similar nature to me for followers. I would be less than what I am if I did not try to redeem followers of the power of Evils as they try to corrupt my followers."

(I've run out of questions if someone wants to add some Media representatives would ask they can feel free (this goes especially for Melkor and Iuz who no doubt have reporters paid to ask me the most embarrasing questions possible))


OOC-(When this conference is going to close could you give me 24 hours notice if possible Edena, I have something In Character to do just before it closes.)


----------



## Gurdjieff

*Yay!*

With a swift stroke, Angelika removes the dust from her robe. "You see, my friends, what we have done here can be done on a much larger scale. Remember what happened to our homes? Remember how they looked only a little while ago? Oerth hasn't abandoned us. Oerth has helped us, even though it is in pain. Oerth noticed us. Oerth gave us strenght. Oerth gave it's blood, which made us survive."
With small steps she walks up to an altar, covered with bushes, overgrown by green. Flowers bloomish, animals cuddle their young. Humanoids of every kind follow Angelika as she steps up to the altar, and they wait when she turns around to speak to them again.
"Our ally, Hazen, is in trouble. He is in pain, in pain with himself. There is nothing we can do to help him at this point, nothing. He must do what is good, what is right. And he must do this alone. The only thing we can do, is pray. Pray that he does the thing his hart tells him to. Pray that he doesn't think what he should do, yet sense it. I trust him. Now, let us pray."
Angelika starts the prayer, her people following her as she speaks. Angelika knows Hazen is in deeper than she has said, and he might not be able to get back. She shivers as she thinks of what could happen to the powers of good if even Hazen can not resist the force of evil. She shakes her head, reopening her eyes.
"Now my people, go back to your jobs. We shall soon make our move. It is now my task to speak to the world, and I shall do this soon. But this isn't my first priority. Go now, I will soon inform you on what we will do.
As her people move back from the altar, Angelika walks towards her chambers.


"So, you are sure you're taking this step?" 
"Yes, I have to. I hope you and your army can help me. My own people will not be able to resist it. I already sense the fear in them, they doubt my words. I need proof. I need to show that my words aren't just words. I will go soon. I cannot order you to follow me, as I will not force anyone into a possible death."
"We shall follow you Angelika. We have chosen to follow you before, we shall do it again. I sense your worries for your people, for Oerth. It is true. The Angels shall follow. We will equip ourselves soon. Have you spoken to your people about this?"
"Not yet. They don't know what my plans are, yet they might have a clue. I mustn't delay to much. They must be moved from this place, as it doesn't seem safe anymore. They will be safe in our hiding worlds. I do believe in Oerth, yet I do not trust everyone on it. Oerth must be cleansed and that is what we shall do. I will only need you and my mages, who indeed know what's going on."
"Alright Angelika, you have made your choice. I will inform the rest of my kind. We will be ready to move out when you are."
"Good. Now, I must speak to the press. They are waiting in the darkness. I shall enlighten them. May the light shine on you!"



"I will now answer your questions," Angelika speaks to a man.
"Good." He takes out something to write on and is ready to make notes. "What do you think of the fighting in the world forum on Toril?"
"It is a shame. It seems that people are provoked very easy lately. It might have to do with everything that has happned, yet I do not think that is true. I think it is in every person, every creature of any given race, to be tempted to their own personal interests. Lord Forrester was wanted, no, he was needed! He helped, maybe not the way expected, yet he helped. He cannot be blamed for that. What he can be blamed for is vanishing into thin air. Noone knows where he went, as far as I know. We, the people on Oerth, do not blame him for what he has done. Without him, Oerth would have been destroyed by the Red Armada. The damage done to Oerth can be restored. And that will happen, soon."

"Ehm, let me see...." The reporter looks through his notes, looking for something Angelika did not yet answer. "Ah, yes, here it is. What do you hope to achieve at the Peace Conference?"
Angelika smiles. "Nothing. I will not attend. Peace can be said in words, yet deeds make the peace. Members of the Oerth Alliance will be there, so there is no direct need for me to be there. Goodness can't be forced. It must come from within. Since the Blessing, we no longer fear the Army of Evil. Now, if you will excuse me, I think I've said enough for today. Goodday sir."


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*Hazen's Triumph*

Hazen wrote:

  Out of the Darkness and into the Light 

  Edena, Hazen was seeking a way to stop the Dark Powers and it seemed logical to find their location and try to find a way to keep them away from Oerth and the other worlds.
  Sorry I did not post earlier, but the boards were down. 

  Sometimes to fight evil, you must confront it on its own ground. Here is a post that I worked on writing while the boards were down. 

  The background shimmers, and Hazen appearing as a mortal man appears. Surrounded by the dark powers, speaks:

  (rest of article is over on page one.)

  - - -

  RULING:

  It is sufficient.

  Words are only words.  Actions speak much louder.
  However, Hazen has lived the words he spoke, throughout the entire IR.
  Hazen has repeatedly proven through his actions, his deeds, that he truly believes the words he spoke.

  Because of this, the red cloaked Hazen cannot withstand them.  Neither can the darkness in Hazen's own heart.
  The Dark Power falls back, flinging up it's hands defensively, unable to withstand Hazen's words, unable to tolerate the repudiation.
  The monsters that were savaging Hazen fall back, snarling, then they whimper and cower back further, then they shriek and turn tail, running back into the dark.

  The red robe Hazen speaks bitterly:

  You stand strong in your righteousness, and you reject me.
  But know that I will always be here, for I am you.
  I am you, and you will never rid yourself of me.
  We will see how long your righteousness and altruism stands, when your enemies take you, and you face a final ending at their hands!
  Then we will see if you reject me.
  Then we will see if you do not call on me, for I can give you the strength to save yourself.
  We will see ...
  We will see ...

  Still saying that over and over, the figure becomes blurred, then misty, then fades away.
  The darkness around Hazen becomes a misty grey, in which blurred objects are visible.
  The blurring slowly lessens, objects appear sharper and sharper.
  Then Hazen realizes that he is back.
  He has reawakened, and is sitting in the chair;  the Angel is smiling warmly at him.
  I am guessing Alzem is standing there too, also beaming.

  Congratulations, William.  Now, Hazen knows what the Dark Powers are.
  They are Hazen ... and Alzem, and Kalanyr, and Kessel GnomeWorks, and Melkor, Iuz, Rajaat, Mina, and Erika Lesage, and Zouron, and all the rest.
  But Darkness is not the whole truth ... one can always repudiate the Darkness, and turn to the Light.

  Hazen gains an appreciable number of levels, and a fair amount of power, out of this experience.


----------



## Kalanyr

If Kalanyr knows what has happened to Hazen:

Kalanyr sits in the conference thoughts streaming through his head.

(The Archcleric was a good and noble man, but there are some places that are dangerous even for he. The darkness that lays in every soul is a powerful force. It was the stuff of my essence for untold centuries until I saw .... Now is not the time for that thought. But if fiends can rise and celestials fall then there is hope for Hazen for it shows that Evil is not indefeatable. My prayers go with you my friend.)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

I believe we have the claims resolved, and can now continue with the IR.

  Here are the claims.

  The United Commonwealth of Toril:  Reprisal
  The Church of Toril:  Alyx
  The Church of Mercy:  Creamsteak
  The Republic of Selune:  Uvenelei                           
  The Scro Star League:  Festy Dog
  The Nations of the Chosen of Mystra:  Kaboom
  The Eternal Empire of Toril:  Tokiwong
  The Veiled Alliance of Athas:  GnomeWorks    
  The Immortals of Mystara:  'o Skoteinos                   
  Mina and the Knights of Neraka:  Anabstercorian
  The Unseelie:  Sollir
  Rajaat and his Champions:  The DM
  The Church of Shade:  Melkor             

  Unless someone disputes this quickly, I consider these claims finalized.

  I will adjust the Lists for the claims accordingly, finalize the Lists, then post them.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*Answers, rulings, and comments on posts*

Anabstercorian

<< Ilsensine! You have always guided me, and I have always followed your will. Oh great brain! Oh, infinite mind! I beseech you, in your endless intelligence, grant me and my select chosen the right to enter Common Ground, the meetingground of the gods! For our power is like unto that of the lesser gods, this cannot be denied, yet we find ourselves thrust against powers we cannot stand against. Let us speak, and prevent us from violence, oh indomitable will! >> 

  ANSWER:  

  Ilsensine's Avatar appears in Anabstercorian's mind, and speaks:

  The illithid are among the greatest of all who think, and even the United Commonwealth of Toril acknowledges this.
  You are among the greatest of illithid, Anabstercorian.
  Do you profess to be less than you are?
  Do you profess to be less intelligent than you were made to be?
  Do you proclaim yourself less wise than you have learned to be?

  I must rebuke you, Anabstercorian, for your lack of self esteem, lack of trust in yourself, lack of faith in your own abilities, and lack of belief that your intellect can solve any problem that you face.
  As I speak these words, a human by the name of Hazen is overcoming the Dark Powers.
  A human.
  Do you profess to tell me, Ilsensine, that you are less capable than the race of humanity?

  Ilsensine shrugs:

  If the Dark Powers entrap you, you will find the key to freedom.
  The Dark Powers are very great, but the conscious, thinking mind, is greater and stronger than they.

  Ilsensine smiles at Anabstercorian, then disappears.

  - - -                                                                                                        

   Mr. Draco

  Well, I'm working on my speech for the Torillian Reporters. One quick question (the cornerstone of the speech relies on your answer) has Kas completed the Cydian Metamorphoses?

  RULING:  Yes, he has.  The reporters are curious about that, too.

  - - -

   Sollir Furryfoot

  Hrm, my post didn't seem to go earlier. Anyways: 

  Melkor, E-mail me exactly what is your red army project, if it isn't what I think it is (simply converting people to the red goo and setting it free with negative energy). 
  Tokiwong, expect an email tomorrow probably. 
  Waiting on the reply from the Lich Queen...

  ANSWER:  Sollir, my pardons.  I did not realize you had asked her a question.  Can you repeat your question on these boards?                                                                                    

  - - -

   William Ronald

  A Light in the Darkness 

  Hazen also adds this statement: 

  (rest of article deleted)

  ANSWER:  

  You won, William.  Hazen overcame the Dark Powers, and came back to himself.  He gained many levels and much internal strength in so doing.
  There aren't many beings that have ever accomplished what Hazen just did.  
  If you are pulled into Ravenloft, I do believe the Kevellond League stands, perhaps, the best chance of not only surviving, but becoming Ravenloft's first ever Good Domain.

  - - -

   Tokiwong

  World Forum 

  Mitsurugi watches the chaos with glee, his eyes narrowing upon the Humanoid party… he leaps down his blade not drawn until he lands behind his foes… as he attempts to cover the escape of his fellows, the dignitaries and emissaries of the Eternal Empire… once escape is secured he will follow with the use of their own 11th level magic to escape the World Forum leaving behind the chaos… with a smile…

  ANSWER:  I would daresay the Dark Powers are also watching the World Forum with glee ... Melkor, you just killed the Speaker of the Humanoid League.  Your NPC swept his head off with one good swipe of his sword.
  Mitsurugi is not able to escape THAT easily!
  It would appear someone has thrown up 11th level barriers all around the World Forum, to prevent anyone from escaping.
  Who is doing this?
  Well now ... the Chosen of Mystra (run by Kaboom) appear to have involved themselves in this little fracas ...



  Iuz and the press… 
  Iuz reclines in his crimson throne Talindra seated by his side on a similar yet smaller throne…
  Talindra watches the reporter enter after their tour of the grounds of Chorazin, a floating city in the Plane of Elemental Fire. The city is a splendor of crimson marble and walls that twinkle with flame… The press is show the highest esteem and their needs are seen to at all times… murals décor the walls of the exploits of the Pantheon of Darkness… especially Iuz, Master of the Pantheon of Glowing Darkness… 
  The reporters seat themselves and prepare for the interview, Iuz smiles reclining in his throne, and speaks softly, “I hope the tour was pleasant… and I trust the attentions of the various ladies of my court were to your liking… I, am Iuz, Master of the Glowing Darkness… a deity of Life, Change, and Conflict. I would like to extend a hand of greeting to you, I am very much honored by this occasion, to speak with the press.” 

  ANSWER:  The press listens respectfully to this well-mannered, dignified demipower from the world of Oerth.  They are very impressed by Iuz.

  Talindra smiles as well, as Iuz continues, “The world is lurching towards conflict once more, I am sure you are of the bloody fighting brewing in the World Forum, born of words said in truth.  It is no secret that I feel that Forrester should be punished for his actions… you may ask how can I, the harbinger of destruction be so hypocritical? I did what I had to do out of love… love for a world that I was willing to die for… I took upon me the host of the Red Scourge in my ignorance I felt that such an action would unite Oerth in a single devastating strike against a foe that threatened to consume all… I was as I said ignorant of the power and the majesty that is the Red Scourge… nor was I prepared for the actions of Forrester and his frank callousness to condemn a world to utter destruction…” 
  Talindra added in, “But condemn he did…” she continues, “but in that act of villainy milord was enlightened… and he plumbed the secrets of the Red Scourge… he delved into its majesty… and incorporated its voice… its vision… we shall give it shape… we shall mold the Red Scourge into a weapon to prevent such destruction from ever coming to pass to this world…” 
  Iuz nodded, “What is the Red Scourge, it is as I have said before… the rage of a world suffering in pain… in agony from an oppression of powers that wish to keep the people from their divine destiny. It is our birthright, Oerth’s gift to her children… a gift can be used for both acts of creation and acts of massive destruction… many call me a villain, a demon, and worse, I am all those things, and more. The Pantheon of Glowing Darkness seeks to elevate all life to a state beyond the normal ken… we seek to spread our message and bring the glory to all beings… and free them from the oppression of their masters…” 
  The reporter nodded somewhat puzzled by the words as Iuz continued

  ANSWER:  They are not puzzled.  They are, however, very attentive.


  “Pain is a weakness of the flesh… suffering a weakness of the state… and death a weakness of the spirit… I shall make them distant memories… you ask if I am a villain… I am a villain of the worst type for I seek to have all peoples free… to seek the path… and open their minds to the majesty of the Glowing Darkness… that is my goal, freedom. Freedom from this suffering, and the enlightenment exists in the mystery of the Red Scourge. Its pranas and koans of pain and suffering hide the kernel of peace that so many have longed for… before I can begin the Golden Path before… I can eliminate these weaknesses I must first destroy the old order…” 

  The reporter nodded and turned to Lady Talindra, “And what is your place in this Pantheon milady?” 

  Talindra smiled almost wickedly, “I am his Empress… I am his confidant…” she smiled sweetly,
  “I support my husband, my lord, and my master. He has the brunt of many nations against him, for Freedom and the dissolution of corrupt orders is never a popular stance… but I believe in his words… and his actions…” she touches his arm lightly, “he will bring a new age to the infinite worlds…” 

  The reporter nodded and looked to Iuz, “And Milord… reports have come in that there is a tenuous alliance between your own power and that of the Eternal Empire of Toril… what do you have to say to that?” 

  Iuz smiled, “The tenuous alliance is strong, we have like philosophies and they have impressed me with their culture and their dedication to bring Forrester to justice. I have been so impressed that our alliance has strengthened immensely, and I hope it shall continue. Even now temples have begun to appear in their lands… I am much pleased about this…” 

  ANSWER:

  The Reporter asks:  Lord Iuz, Lady Talindra, what would you say to Erika Lesage if she were here now?
  Would you ally with the United Commonwealth?
  What are your plans for Realmspace?
  Do you have any plans concerning Krynnspace?
  What is your reaction to the news of the alliance of Melkor and Rajaat?

  - - -

   Forrester

  I'm so flattered! 
  You guys just can't stop talking about me! I blush. 
  I'd step back in and correct Edena's RP'ing of the Humanoids -- he's doing a horrible job -- but things are just too silly. 

  ANSWER:  

  Well then, Forrester, you should play them!  After all, you are the one who made the humanoids legendary!  
  Heh, my job is horrible, eh?  Oh well ... 
  I could have had the humanoids denounce Forrester as a criminal too, eagerly brownnosing before the elves and others who want Forrester brought to justice, slavishly stating how well they would cooperate in the hunt for their hero ...

  I will say two things: 

  1) About ten thousand twenty-megaton bombs were used against the Elder Gods and the Red Army. They don't seem to have harmed Oerth in the least, of course, because nobody speaks of them. How nice! 

  2) On the other hand, some sun-stuff gets thrown at the Red Army, destroying their 100,000PL-ness, and somehow Forrester is to blame. Riiiiiiight. And somehow, I managed to kill a bunch of other armies and a bunch of Angels (who are immune from twenty-megaton nukes, I also hurry to point out.) I also must remind you that it was Edena, not I, who insisted after the fact that this attack somehow tore Oerth apart beyond the repair of 11th level magic.
   Because if 11th level magic could repair all the damage, this really wouldn't be an issue, would it?

  ANSWER:  I never said Oerth was beyond repair by 11th level magic.  I have repeatedly said it could be repaired by 11th level magic.  Of course, these repairs need to be done uninterrupted by attacks - and I do believe Melkor, Rajaat, and some others intend to do a wee bit of attacking on Turn 7.
  Heh, and I the DM never blamed you Forrester.
  I have defended Forrester the PC, when pretty much everyone else has attacked him.  That is my job.
  And yeah, I'm the one who ruled the bombardment tore Oerth apart.

  Carry on. I have little doubt that it is Edena's goal to reduce the Humanoids to the savages that they originally were, not to mention knock them back into the rubble. Have at them.

  ANSWER:  

  Well, they can do that, of course.  But I have made it clear, time and again, what hate, anger, and fear leads to.
  They can smash the Humanoid State, execute the humanoid emissaries - hey, they can do anything they want.
  But there is always a price for deeds done.  Always.

  The Dark Powers are not interested in excuses, justifications, or rationalizations (or, for that matter, even legitimate reasons.)
  They only look at deeds.

  - - -

  William

  Hi, Forrester: 

  (rest of article deleted)

  ANSWER:  

  Thank you for the support, William.
  I am not biased against Forrester.
  I am not biased against anyone.
  However, I reserve the right to put everyone through the wringer.  Such is my fate, as DM, to do evil things to my hapless players ...        

  - - -

   creamsteak

  Hey Forrester, 

  (article partly deleted)

  I won't beg you to come back into an IR that continues to present new and impossible opponents constantly for the sake of "entertainment." I just want you back here because the excuses for why Forrester is gone are fake. They don't seem real, they don't have a feel to them. They are fake. They are not the IR. They are not the story. 

  You understand what I mean? Filling in a Plot hole is an anti-motivation factor. 

  Get back, send in a template, and post once per thread. Thats not difficult. Ignore the nuisance if you want. Hell, post as if you are ignoring everything that is happening if you don't agree with it. Just say what ever the hell you think you should say. 

  Example: 

  Edena: "Toril is being burned by the Union of Oerth and there new ally: The entire multi-verse!" 

  Forrester: "Sitting down at a table eating brunch with Anabster and using the recently enslaved Elf, Sanctus Punitor's, bones as a spoon." 

  Am I coherent? Hell I don't know.

  ANSWER:  

  Heh.  So, you think I am throwing new and impossible opponents at you, just for entertainment purposes?
  And you think my story for how Forrester departed is empty and hollow, eh?

  Hmmm ... I can rule that Forrester is still around.  I can rule that he is arrested, chained up, dragged before the Supreme Court of the UC, brought up on charges of atrocities and war-crimes.
  But I won't.
  I won't rule any such thing.
  If you people want to go after Forrester, hunt him down, and capture him, as if he were a criminal, you do that on your time.  Not mine.

  As for my new and impossible opponents ...
  You don't think I'm going to leave you in peace, do you?
  You don't think I'm going to leave you alone, do you?
  I must be the annoying, aggravating, unreasonable, and impossible DM.  Such is my fate.

  For what it's worth, I have let you (and all the others except William) off easy, so far.
  I do not think Melkor will do so, if he wins this IR.
  If Melkor wins this IR, and he just might - I am totally neutral on the matter - then he will teach you a new definition of the words unreasonable and impossible.

  - - -

   Mr. Draco

  That would be nice. Well, would the entire multi-verse like to ally with the Union of Oerth?  Somehow i don't think so...

  ANSWER:  You never know, Mr. Draco.

  - - -

   William Ronald

  Mr. Draco: 

  Has the Union rid itself of all Red Steel? If people work together to heal Oerth, we can keep this IR from going to Ravenloft. The fate of the IR depends on its players. 

  ANSWER:  The Union of Oerth has rid itself of it's Red Goo and Red Steel, yes.
  But it has not rid itself of the dragons and trolls produced with the help of the Red Goo.

   - - -

   Mr. Draco

  William: the union rid itself of all red steel, and any part of our armies that was created/maintained with red steel

  ANSWER:  Ah.  Ok.  You have done so.  The Red Goo Rating of the Union of Oerth falls to 0.

  - - -

   Kalanyr

  OOC- Well since we don't even get to open our own conference and have the entire point of holding it in an interlude removed I may as well make the best of it. (Weapons are confiscated at the door. The entire conference room is under an antimagic shell. May not mess with Demigods or greater but at least it will stop some mass death.) 
  (If we can hold this place on Common Ground we will do so, they have the funny feeling only Gods can actually get there. Hmm some of the PCs have a measure of divinity (Chosen,Avatars and Gods).) 
  Kalanyr stands, a golden glow shining from him and a sense of hope radiating from him in all directions. He stands and bows to all in attendace.

  "Welcome, representatives and media personal of Athas, Dreipner, Mystara, Krynn, Oerth, Toril, The Astral Plane and other places throughout the Multiverse. to this Conference. It gives me great honour to formally open this conference to all. 
  Feel free to ask questions and settle important issues that is the reason why the Coalition of Light and Shadow and the People of Ishtarland have decided to hold this meeting. 
  Key topics that I suggest people pay attention to is the Blight known as Red Goo and the baneful attentions of the Mists of Ravenloft. 
  It is my belief that as Red Goo is an unnatural corruption of the worlds brought on by the hatred and death that was wrought it should be cleansed as soon as possible and I will be doing everything in my power to see to it. 
  We have all heard of Ravenloft and the baneful beings who rule it the Dark Powers, however it is my theory the Dark Powers are similar to the Red Goo and the fiends they are merely the hatred, darkness and evil inside all beings, while such things persist they cannot be defeated but if steps were taken against such hatred they would be weakened. 
  That is the reason for this meeting to resolve our conflicts without pulling us all into Ravenloft or strengthening the scourge that is the red goo." 

  Kalabyr resumes his seat and waits for others to speak. 

  (great part of article deleted)

  OOC - (When this conference is going to close could you give me 24 hours notice if possible Edena, I have something In Character to do just before it closes.)

  ANSWER:  

  Will do, Kalanyr.  And no, it cannot take place in Common Ground.  It can take place on Oerth, and that is where is taking place.

  - - -

   Venus

  Yay! 

  With a swift stroke, Angelika removes the dust from her robe. "You see, my friends, what we have done here can be done on a much larger scale. Remember what happened to our homes? Remember how they looked only a little while ago? Oerth hasn't abandoned us. Oerth has helped us, even though it is in pain. Oerth noticed us. Oerth gave us strenght. Oerth gave it's blood, which made us survive." 

  ANSWER:  That is true, literally.

  With small steps she walks up to an altar, covered with bushes, overgrown by green.
  Flowers bloomish, animals cuddle their young. Humanoids of every kind follow Angelika as she steps up to the altar, and they wait when she turns around to speak to them again. 

  "Our ally, Hazen, is in trouble. He is in pain, in pain with himself. There is nothing we can do to help him at this point, nothing. He must do what is good, what is right. And he must do this alone. The only thing we can do, is pray. Pray that he does the thing his hart tells him to. Pray that he doesn't think what he should do, yet sense it. I trust him. Now, let us pray." 

  ANSWER:  And he triumphed.  Hazen, triumphed.

  Angelika starts the prayer, her people following her as she speaks. Angelika knows Hazen is in deeper than she has said, and he might not be able to get back. She shivers as she thinks of what could happen to the powers of good if even Hazen can not resist the force of evil. She shakes her head, reopening her eyes. 

  "Now my people, go back to your jobs. We shall soon make our move. It is now my task to speak to the world, and I shall do this soon. But this isn't my first priority. Go now, I will soon inform you on what we will do. 
  As her people move back from the altar, Angelika walks towards her chambers. 

  "So, you are sure you're taking this step?" 
  "Yes, I have to. I hope you and your army can help me. My own people will not be able to resist it. I already sense the fear in them, they doubt my words. I need proof. I need to show that my words aren't just words. I will go soon. I cannot order you to follow me, as I will not force anyone into a possible death." 
  "We shall follow you Angelika. We have chosen to follow you before, we shall do it again.
  I sense your worries for your people, for Oerth. It is true. The Angels shall follow. We will equip ourselves soon. Have you spoken to your people about this?" 
  "Not yet. They don't know what my plans are, yet they might have a clue. I mustn't delay to much. They must be moved from this place, as it doesn't seem safe anymore. They will be safe in our hiding worlds. I do believe in Oerth, yet I do not trust everyone on it.
  Oerth must be cleansed and that is what we shall do. I will only need you and my mages, who indeed know what's going on." 
  "Alright Angelika, you have made your choice. I will inform the rest of my kind. We will be ready to move out when you are." 
  "Good. Now, I must speak to the press. They are waiting in the darkness. I shall enlighten them. May the light shine on you!" 

  ANSWER:  The DM is rather curious as to what Venus is going to spring on everyone also ...

  (The DM chuckles, sadly.)

  A lot of very kindly, nice posts about me up there, folks.
  Hmmm ... such friendliness is a real inspiration for me to carry on, deal with the pressure, issue fair rulings, try to enable people to have fun.
  A real inspiration.

  (The DM regards everyone)

  In 72 hours from now, Turn 7 starts.
  If you have questions about the Attack/Defense rules, ask them on the boards, and read the answers.
  Learn the Attack/Defense rules if you wish to survive.

  I am breaking my own rules for the sake of Dagger and Zelda, who alone among all of you do not have 11th level magic.
  They do now.

  Mind you, there is NO escape from a Coup de Grace.
  It does not matter where your Power has gone, what it has done, or how it could have somehow survived.
  If you are the subject of a 100 percent kill in a Coup de Grace, you have only one remaining option:

  Get down on your knees IC, and beg for mercy from the victorious enemy, for your Player Character.
  Or spit, IC, in that enemy's face, and defy him or her to the bitter end.


----------



## Kalanyr

Thanks Edena.

For what its worth I think you have done an excellent job with this IR considering what you have to deal with. I may disagree on some points but thats to be expected since it would be a very boring world if we all agreed on everything.


----------



## Tokiwong

> The Reporter asks: Lord Iuz, Lady Talindra, what would you say to Erika Lesage if she were here now?
> Would you ally with the United Commonwealth?
> What are your plans for Realmspace?
> Do you have any plans concerning Krynnspace?
> What is your reaction to the news of the alliance of Melkor and Rajaat?




_Iuz thinks for a moment, "I would tell Lady Lesage that she has nthing to fear from me... she should instead focus on her own plights... the UC is coming apart... though her statement about Drawing a line that I shall not cross... has in a word insulted me... but I digress."

Talindra smiles, "We shall not ally with the United Commonwealth they have made it quite clear what they think of Oerthians and Iuz in particular..."

"As far as Realmspace is concerned," Iuz thinks for a moment, "or any other space, once Oerth is made whole once more then the Pantheon of Glowing Darkness shall begin the crusade across the infinite worlds... it shall be the beginning of a New Era..."

Talindra nodded and continued, "As far as Rajaat is concerened he is t the moment a wildcard... we shall see where he stands in time... although his dedication to elimnate all non-humans is slightly troubling... but no less then others who wish to wipe out all things friend and foe alike..."_


----------



## Serpenteye

*For Freedom and Peace*

Walking up the stairs of the nondescript building, the hobgoblin saw, from the corner of her eye, a patrol of armoured elves rushing towards the parliament building of the United Commonwealth. She smiled smugly as she mused on the consequences of what had happened and the benefits she might derive from it. Her master was extremely generous to successful servants and some credit of the elevated tensions within the councils of the commonwealth could surely be put at her feet. 
   After exchanging a few words with the guard at the door she entered and was escorted through a long corridor to an exotically decorated office. Weapons and grisly trophies of battle lined the walls, shrunken heads of elves and humans, torn banners of ancient armies. A maginficent piece of mithril plate mail with a large gaping hole in the chest was positioned to attract attention but dominating the room was a large table made entirely from polished bones. The three impeccably dressed humanoids sitting behind that table seemed almost out of place in those savage surroundings. 
   She bowed her head in a gesture of respect and said to the large orc she knew to be one of the most prominent members of the separatists:
 "Once again you honour me by meeting me in person and once again my pride in my humanoid heritage soars by seeing your strength and wisdom. Your cunning and determination is bringing our plans to fruition and soon the humanoids of Toril will be free once again in their own nation. The time for justice is approaching. 
 There are two ways in which you can achieve independence for your people. One by rebellion, the other by referendum. I know you are still considering both options, there are advantages and dangers with both, but since the public oppinion amongst your people is shifting in your favour my master advices you to choose to demand a referendum for the humanoid population to determine their freedom or continued subservience under lesser beings. A war at this time could easily grow out of control and the consequences are impossible to predict. If the referendum fails the voilent option will still be available. Regardless of the means you choose for achieving independence you will have the continued support of my master. We'll contribute considerable funds to finance your operations and will stand by your side as allies if you so desire. Until then we will continue to keep our cooperation secret."

______

At the same time the God Emperor invites the most serious and well renouned newsagencies and reporters to an exclusive pressconference.


----------



## Festy_Dog

Silver Phase is also present at the conference. His voice has gained a metallic rasp to it, and his movements are even more graceful and ordered than usual. Other than that he is just his normal self concealed under the usual heavy black cloak.

"The issue staring us in the face is being dragged into Ravenloft, this I see as the most important issue namely because by bringing up copious amounts of Oerth blood with eleventh level magic the foul blasphemy of red goo can be easily eradicated. As of late we have no possible idea how to counter the Touches and the eventual dragging of everyone and everything into darkness. 

That's why I find this Ravenloft problem the major issue here and I suggest we try to focus on this so that we're still around to easily counter red goo.

Also, violence at this stage in things seems completely pointless, entity's inability to die make fighting redundant to achieve any purpose. This conference is an excellant chance to sit down and throw ideas at how to slow, stop, or if we're lucky reverse what has happened in recent times.

An idea which has crossed my mind is maybe finding the source of our fall into darkness and removing that. That idea is incredibly general but information can build onto that either to clarify it more or adjust it to an idea more suiting. If we can find a peaceful solution we would most certainly have no worries.

Also I have another idea, to research and locate the essence of that which makes someone happy. The, how can I say it, pure extract of the emotion happiness, not only that but mixed with other positive emotions and releasing it as a kind of 'counter-mist' may work wonders for Oerth and its fellow sufferers. Combined efforts may make that idea possible.

In the end but, these ideas are very fickle and all they are is just ideas. Things that have richocheted about in my head for a moment. I really feel the need to hear the theories of others as to what exactly the mist is, if we know what it is exactly we could define a defense in opposition to it, and more importantly, ideas or theories on how to get rid of it. I believe that no idea could possibly be not worth a look over at a time like this."

For a second one of his small hands comes out of a sleeve. It appears to be made of mithril coated with some kind of fluid. Tiny pistons and joints in motion are seen under small mithril plates as his hand moves, but as soon as it appears it is gone again.


----------



## Alyx

*Meeting Point*

Anfaren, cleric of the shattered Lendore Isles, begs to take the floor.  Quickly he flashes a smile at the many delegates attendant at this meeting, the first in what feels like a great, long while.

'I am afraid Jand is...  indisposed at the moment.'  Anfaren begins.  He coughs lightly, scans his notes, and then looks directly at the cameras set up by the press.

'Many of us have seen our world shattered about us, friends and loved ones die by the dozens, hundreds, and millions.  I think that it is safe to say that we have seen firsthand destruction unparallel to any that has occurred to Oerth before now.  Certainly it beggars before it the minor conflicts and squabbles that have occurred before this all began.

'Why has this happened?  Even before the gnomes began to tinker with this tool we now all hold, technology, some of us at least had the kind of power that we have seen unleashed in recent times.  But despite this, we stood still, in a sort of permanent game of waiting.  Why is it that the "red goo" is a strictly modern phenomenon?  There were times on our world when enough hate existed to summon it into being, if only it was given a slight nudge.  Yet it was never born fully.

'Once, great kingdoms warred over Oerth.  They too had the power to do much more then they ever did.  Yet they never threw the sun's power against the world, nor invented world-devastating magiks of like nature.  They were not limited by knowledge!  After all, have not much our current knowledge of magic come from the remains of civilization they left behind?

'So why is it that now is a time when we need not worry only for our own kingdoms, but for the very planet upon which we stand today?

'My explanation is resident in one word; indifference.  Some of those among us here would not shed a single tear for a million lives, and would burn a world just to hear the screams.  Never mind that there would be no one left to scream afterward -- let the future deal with itself.

'Vecna would laugh at many of you if he saw us now.  He knew that the ultimate power is that of control.  Destruction is temporary and irreversible.  It is the tool of the weak.

'But I have not come to speak only with you of evil intent.  What I say next is aimed at us all, including Jand and myself.

‘Ponder carefully every choice you make.  Consider whether the end justifies the means.  Destroying those that are against you means absolutely nothing if the world is shattered as well.

‘Thank you.’


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Welcome to "Chateau de Sol" everybody*

The members of the Torilian press relax, finally at ease with the infamous criminal Anabstercorian.  It's hard for them to connect this charming, friendly example of the Illithid species with the murderer of the entire Eternal Empire field army.  As they lounge on comfortable couches in the sun room, a huge translucent dome filtering the light of the sun to a manageably searing intensity, Anabstercorian hovers in front of them, crosslegged, dressed in a long, flowing robe of purple silk that hangs limp from his body.

(*Bold* is the press, underlined is Anabstercorian.)

*Anabstercorian...*

Please, call me Ab.

*Ab, then.  Ab, what is your opinion on "The Forrester Controversy" as it's being called?*

I supported Forrester in his decision to break the Oerthian defenses and bombard the Red Army with stellar plasma, and I will support him now.  We are not allies, he and I - Many of our goals are mutually exclusive.  Despite this, we have often worked together on projects of import - The destruction of Vecna, for example.

*You were involved in that, weren't you?*

Yes, but only as a supporting role - Forrester deserves the lions share of the credit, as well as good old Sauron.  How is Sauron?

*Who?*

An Illithid assassin, formerly in the employ of the Shade.  I used him as a decoy in the debacle with the Eternal Empire, who have now, predictably enough, become the pawns of Iuz.

*The Eternal Empire isn't going to appreciate that comment.*

 (Laughs) You people think I'm dangerous?  I'm a puppy compared to Iuz.  At any rate, what other questions do you have? 

*What's with your recruitment campaign?*

 (Hesitates for a moment, collecting his thoughts) Illithid are firm believers in reincarnation.  Most souls will, overtime, escape the prison of the afterlife and move on to another travel through life.  Our experiments seem to confirm this, but of course cosmological phenomena are always manipulated by belief, so our experiments are ultimately void.
What I am doing is offering the various thrall species a chance to accelerate that process of reincarnation, which ends, ultimately, in reincarnation in to the One Race, the Illithid.  We're giving you all a chance to skip the millions of deaths and reincarnations involved in the process.  In fact, you've already interviewed Alex, our first convert, haven't you?

*That's true.  It was a very interesting conversation.*

Then you likely know the details of the process - But I'll repeat them anyway.  It begins as a normal act of ceremorphosis - The larvae eating its way in to the victims skull, devouring the brain and whatnot, and metamorphosing the body in to an Illithid form.  However, thanks to my experiments in psionic manipulation, I've altered the process.  Rather than destroying the mind of the host, the mind of the larva and the host merge in to a gestalt whole, something with the past of both, but more future than either could have alone.  Enhanced intelligence, strength, agility, and health - The boons of an altered state.

*But I doubt many of your potential recruits appreciate the brain eating...*

I'm working hard on phasing that out.  Now that my allies have the secrets of 11th level magic, it is within our power to give ourselves the boons of the Neo-Illithid, living on thoughts alone.

*That's very ambitious.*

Yes.  But I intend to succeed.

*What's this about you intending to transform people against their will?*

I do not intend to do any such thing.  I have the advantage here - I'm going to live nearly forever, and I'm right.  You're all bright people, you'll realize I'm right eventually, and then you'll come to me.  Dragging you to the right path would only destroy it.

*That's rather enlightened of you.*

I like to think so.

*Also, your book, The Illustrated History of the Illithid Peoples - Is it true you're going to be writing a sequel?*

I hadn't intended to.  I have been thinking of writing a biography of Forrester.  Now is certainly a good time for that, wouldn't you think?

*I'm sure it would be!  Also, the Demiplane of Dread dilemma...*

I have intentions for dealing with that...  The illithid are naturally peaceful among themselves.  We will not be engaging in conflict or adding to the level of despair and negative energy currently infusing the myriad worlds.  I am going to start a campaign to encourage good will towards fellow men and whatnot, as well as vast, vast orgies.

*That contrasts sharply with your previous anti-orgy political stance.*

Changing times, changing ways.

*Thank you for watching Crossfire, folks.  Catch us next time, when we interview the dread god Melkor, Black Flame of Consumption.*


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Poof*

Anabstercorian arrives at the conference, unarmed.

<< Greetings, my friends and bitter enemies.  Let's talk shop. >>


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Great roleplaying, everyone!  Cheers!  

  - - -

  William, can you transfer Hazen's speech back to these boards?  That speech should most certainly be here!

  - - -

  Melkor, since we are back at the main boards, I will state again:

  WARNING

  What you are doing is life-threatening to Lord Melkor.  Are you SURE, Melkor, that you want Lord Melkor to continue his search for the Dark Powers?
  He will find them, if he keeps trying, yes.
  But I cannot guarantee his survival.  This is really, really dangerous, what he is trying.
  If you REALLY WANT to continue the search for the Dark Powers, Melkor, say so, and I will respond to your post.

  - - -

  I am going to start Turn 7 next Monday, at 1 in the afternoon.
  Assuming the ENBoards are up, and everyone can make it, of course.

  Send me your templates, but don't rush - if the template doesn't arrive before the Turn starts, that's fine.
  The Turn itself will go on for some time, for I have to give everyone a chance to annouce Attack/Defense routines, then resolve them, and I am going to take the Turn one day at a time.

  - - -

  If you have prepared Attack/Defense routines for day 1 (and only day 1) this is the time to send them in.

  If you do not understand the Attack/Defense rules, this is the time to ask questions.
  Ask questions.
  Ask anything you want.
  I WILL answer.  I will do my best to clarify anything you wish clarified.

  Just ask here, on the boards.  It's easier on me, and everyone can read my reply.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

(sighs)

  Forrester is right:  I did a rotten job of playing the humanoids.

  If Forrester decides to return to the IR, before the beginning of Turn 7, I will create a new Power for him to play.

  The Humanoid Alliance (technically a part of the UC, but it might as well be an independent country.)

  Forrester created the Humanoid Alliance of old, and made it famous (or infamous.)
  So it is only appropriate that it rise again, if he ever returns.

  Unfortunately, I do not expect Forrester to return.

  He states the IR has gone silly, and I do not expect him back, sadly.

  However, don't expect me to rail against Forrester, or against Forrester the PC.
  Or against anyone else who is dissatisfied with the IR.

  Instead, expect me to do my best, with my waning energy and drive, to continue to try to make it better, and improve it.

  Anger has no place in the IR.
  Anger never had a place in the IR.

  The IR is about silliness and fun.

  Heck, even if you all ARE pulled into Ravenloft, that will not change.

  Heh.  Ravenloft will have to digest the fact that it has a 100 billion person GOOD Domain.
  This is the equivalent of a normal, reasonable person deciding to devour several hundred raw eggs in 5 minutes.

  I am afraid, my dear friends, that you will give Ravenloft a very bad case of indigestion.
  Which will get worse, of course, as your armies start cleansing Ravenloft of it's evil Domains.

  The Dark Powers are gleeful, malevolently triumphant, thinking they have you in their grasp, that you are going to be helplessly pulled into an inescapable deathtrap.
  In this case, the Dark Powers do not know what they are getting themselves into!


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Edena, here is my statement to the Githyanki Queen, and Mr. Draco's response.



> Sollir Furryfoot:
> To the (OOC-Might I add in 'Jealous') Githyanki Lich Queen:
> 
> _An image of Hellmaster Phibrizzo kneels towards the Lich Queen and then stands up, "You are very powerful, no?  Yet look how the God-Emporer mocks you...he looks at you...laughs at you...and invites you to become part of his 'pantheon' when you know it isn't true...the God-Emporer is simply using you!  Look with your own eyes..."  Hellmaster forms images of the World of Unions, the God-Emporer accepting the One God to his pantheon...him readily accepting Acererak to his pantheon...with promise of ruling over the undead..."Are you filled with rage as you see this?  You should...he set him to rule over all undead...doesn't this go against your will?  Shouldn't *You* be the one to rule over all undead?  Either way...the God-Emporer is *not* going to win this fight, without your help.  He is crafty...yes...but his strength is failing...he manipulates all, Mina, you...to try to get everything to his advantage.  But, if you think he will even think of rewarding you when there is no one else left to oppose him...look again..."  Hellmaster forms images of the God-Emporer, of his many forms and philosophies, of him trying to quell the red goo with his alter ego of love..."Look at him, he is too full of himself...He will be his *own* pantheon if you choose to let him live, he and his alter egos will form his *own* pantheon...there will be *no* portfolios, no *room* for anyone else besides his own selves...and when there is no one left to oppose he will chase you out or strike you down and will proclaim himself the true god...perhaps convert your own followers!  Do you allow one such as this to be your ally?  Or do you perfer to crush this opponent readily with your own hand...come, the League of the Warlords will help you, you shall have a true place in the Pantheon of Glowing Darkness...bring your troops out of the Astral indeed...bring them to crush the Dark Union!!!"  Phibrizzo then waits for the Githyanki Queen's response._







> Mr. Draco:
> _Majesty, look at the hellmaster. Chosen of Xvim, yet now he betrays his faith by trying to become a god. Look at his images, twisted truths, surely you, in your infinite wisdom, can see through these. Let me ask you, who sought out your alliance in the beginning? Who valued your intellect and power from the start? The Union of Oerth. This league of warlords only beseaches you now because their back is to the wall. Look at the fear he shows, else why would he be petitioning for allies now? He should have chosen his side earlier, when the Union drew close its allies. Your majesty, your forces on Oerth now know the glory of the Union. Listen to their tales, and judge by what you know is right. Bring your forces to Oerth, the Union welcomes them. Come, take your place among the Union pantheon, and be worshipped alongside the God-Emperor and myself. You know this to be true. Reinforce our power now in this delicate hour. A single wrong step now would mean disaster for us all. The Union awaits your descision._


----------



## Tokiwong

> The Reporter asks: Lord Iuz, Lady Talindra, what would you say to Erika Lesage if she were here now?
> Would you ally with the United Commonwealth?
> What are your plans for Realmspace?
> Do you have any plans concerning Krynnspace?
> What is your reaction to the news of the alliance of Melkor and Rajaat?






			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Iuz thinks for a moment, "I would tell Lady Lesage that she has nthing to fear from me... she should instead focus on her own plights... the UC is coming apart... though her statement about Drawing a line that I shall not cross... has in a word insulted me... but I digress."
> 
> Talindra smiles, "We shall not ally with the United Commonwealth they have made it quite clear what they think of Oerthians and Iuz in particular..."
> 
> "As far as Realmspace is concerned," Iuz thinks for a moment, "or any other space, once Oerth is made whole once more then the Pantheon of Glowing Darkness shall begin the crusade across the infinite worlds... it shall be the beginning of a New Era..."
> 
> Talindra nodded and continued, "As far as Rajaat is concerened he is t the moment a wildcard... we shall see where he stands in time... although his dedication to elimnate all non-humans is slightly troubling... but no less then others who wish to wipe out all things friend and foe alike..." *


----------



## Tokiwong

_Iuz and Talindra make their appearance at the Conference and head to their tables amidst a florish of pagentry and religious hymns...  They bring a small delegation of ten strong, five Firelander Priests and five Courtiers of the Eternal Empire.

Iuz has taken a more fey form, his skin reddened like crimson or fire.  The sweet smell of jasmine mixed with vanilla hangs in the air as he passes.  His hair is worn long and is ebon black, matching his black kimono a gift from the Eternal Empire...

At his side follows Talindra a tanned athasian elf, her hair a fiery red and her skin smooth despite the gentle kiss of the Athasian sun.  She is dressed in typical Athasian dress which leaves little to the imagination...

Iuz smiles gently, "I hope this shall prove interesting..." he takes a seat at his table his delegation following suit..._


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*TO MR. DRACO, SERPENTEYE, AND SOLLIR*

The Lich Queen of the Githyanki looks rather perturbed, then outright unhappy.

  She speaks:

  Isn't it obvious to either of you - you, Hellmaster Phibrizzo, and you, God Emperor of the Union of the Worlds - that your foes are united?

  In unity is strength.  
  In disunity is your downfall.

  Have you ever considered that if the Pantheon of Glowing Darkness and the Pantheon of the Union of the Worlds stood together, and Anabstercorian and his Army of Darkness stood with you, and you embraced Melkor and the Shade and his new ally Rajaat ... you might win the war?

  And that if you do not unite, you will soon be gracing the dimensional prisons of the Alliance of Oerth and the Torilians?

  Did this ever occur to you?
  Did it?
  DID IT?!

  I think not.
  You must point fingers at each other, and insult each other, and fight each other.
  While your foes grow stronger and stronger, uniting ever more and more tightly.

  Hazen is a formidable foe, probably as great a foe as Erika Lesage herself.
  He is forging an unbreakable alliance, an unbreakable trust, between himself and countless people, while you sit here squabbling.

  Do you expect me to condone such foolishness?
  Do you expect me to risk the lives of my githyanki army to cater to such foolishness?
  Do you expect me to waste my time dealing with such foolishness?

  Now ... if I do not receive a more appropriate response from both of you, I will send my army to fight for a more appropriate, and hopefully more winnable, cause.
  And you both shall be returned to Oerth, to face your inevitable doom at the hands of your foes.

  What say you both?

  The Githyanki Lich Queen, having spoken, sits back, her visage (horrific as it is) stern and absolute.
  She speaks, then speaks again:

  Well?

  WELL?!


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

OOC-*Iuz and Melkor, look here.*

_"I wouldn't mind uniting, but ones such as these two, who only think for themselves and not evil as a whole...I am not so sure, either way, it is not my decision alone to make..."  Hellmaster sends a calling for Iuz and Melkor._


----------



## William Ronald

*Posts from the Temp thread*

Hello, my friends.

I am including the relevant posts from the temp thread here.

Also, can people contact Zelda and wish her well?  She has been a little under the weather.

Here are the posts:

Edena of Neith posted:


Well, the show must go on.

The IR continues.

Kalanyr has organized his peace conference, I have allowed for fighting at the conference, Kalanyr has thrown an antimagic zone over the whole area (thrown at 11th level, by a demipower, at that), and the Torilian press is there.

So, come on in, have a seat, and have a good chat at the peace conference.
The reporters ask every question you can think of, and then some. Feel free to tell the Realmspace public just what your thinking is (and hope the press reports it fairly. Of course, much of the conference is being broadcast live.)

The fighting in the World Forum has been halted.
A fair number of resurrections have been cast.
And a fair number of diplomats are being questioned (having diplomatic immunity, they cannot be arrested.)


Lord Melkor(Talos) posted:

Edena, am I able to reach Dark Powers like Hazen did?


Lord Melkor(Talos) posted:
Also, what is a pl of Rajaat`s forces?

Melkor to Rajaat:

Greetings, Great One, what are your plans? I hope that you will soon manage to return Athas to The Glory Of Blue Age. I also STRONLY suggest that you restrain yourself from invading Oerth or Toril, we are not ready to cleanse these worlds from vermins.

Edena of Neith posted:

Melkor, you can try.
Something inside you warns you that it would be TERRIBLY dangerous to attempt what Hazen did.

I must stress again: Most people who have attempted what Hazen did, ended up dead or permanently insane.

But yes, you may make the attempt. Are you doing so?

- - -

I do not have a backup copy of the Lists Post, unfortunately.
I just hope I can obtain a backup from Bugbear, or that the thread is still there when the main boards return.


Lord Melkor(Talos) posted

Posted by Edena:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Melkor, you can try.
Something inside you warns you that it would be TERRIBLY dangerous to attempt what Hazen did.


Well, I will try, since Melkor considers himself the ultimate Dark Power. My speech to Dark Powers:

Greetings Dark Ones! Will you aid me in embracing my Inner Darkness, to reach The Ultimate Wisdom And Power? Or maybe I have already done so, maybe you shall bow before my might, for I reached perfection, I am devoid of weaknesses, there is no compassion within me, no mercy, only Black Flame of Infinitive Hatred, Desire for possesion, Desire to Destroy everything that I can`t possess. I wield The Power Of Red Scourge, aid me and All the Light shall be quenched from multiverse, and Night Eternal will rule supreme!

William Ronald posted:

Hello, everyone:

I will also post this on the regular boards when they are up. Unless Edena transfers this and the other messages. 

A message of Peace and Hope        

Hazen breathes deeply as he returns to his body. He turns to the Angel standing by his side, supporting his body.

“Thank you, my friend. I had to learn the truth. To confront an evil, you must know what it is. The darkness in our own hearts is what threatens our world. The darkness in our hearts are the true Dark Powers. Yet we can strive to resist our own darkness. We have it within ourselves to resist our own evil inclinations. For, within us is the impulse for good as well as for evil. The choice is ours.”

Hazen stands, and bows respectfully before Alzem. He holds the Tears reverently in his hands.

“Alzem, I thank you from the depths of my soul. Your courage and risk to sacrifice all is beyond the descriptive powers of any mortal language. I am humbled. I return the Tears to you. I ask that you consider taking the Tears – the essence of your goodness and love – back into yourself. The darkness we fight is within ourselves and those around us. Your courage, your compassion, and love are perhaps the best weapons you need to resist the dark side of your own nature. Embrace the goodness within yourself.”

Hazen turns to the Angel. “There is much that must be done. I need to know what has transpired in my absence. I also think we will need to send a message to all on Oerth, Toril, Mystary, Athas, and Krynn. The media can help, but not even they have the reach that is required. Perhaps – if you can pardon a poor joke – I can deliver this message to all through the Angelic Broadcasting Consortium. In this time, a message of hope may help to save both individual lives and entire worlds.” (OOC: I know it is a bad joke. Humor is a great weapon against evil. Listen to the Spike Jones song The Fuhrer’s Face from WWII.)

Hazen will appear distressed at the news of the events in the World Forum on Toril and the Third Touch. He will try to determine who is trying to split the Humanoid State from the UC. (Serpenteye, Melkor, and Tokiwong have had posts on this.) If he can do so, he will include this information in his message. He will also try to determine the truth of the statements regarding Forrester’s feeling for elves and Almauril’s daughter.

“Dear Angel and Alzem, my brothers, my friends, will you accompany me to the Great Hall of the Kevellond League?”


As Gwilym Raonul begins to walk away from the podium, Hazen, and if they will, the Angel and Alzem appear. The press at the Peace Conference are informed of Hazen’s arrival. Kalanyr is contacted, and an image of the Great Hall of the Kevellond League appears in front of the reporters in Ishtarland.

Turning back to the podium, Gwilym smiles broadly. His face is full of hope and joy.

“Members of the Press and peoples of the multiverse, it is my pleasure and honor to present Archcleric Hazen of Veluna, President of the Oerth Alliance and the Kevellond League!” Tears of joy are streaming from his face as he shouts this. 

Hazen walks up to the microphone and smiles. It is a smile full of love, hope, and peace. The people in the room can feel this. There is some sighing as those who have never seen an Angel gaze at the one standing by Hazen. Alzem, if he is there, is also at Hazen’s side.

“My friends, my brethren – for all of us are akin in the great family of Being – I greet you. I apologize for my absence. I undertook a dangerous quest to learn of that power that threatens Oerth, Toril, Athas, Krynn, and Mystara. In the interests of peace, this press conference is being broadcast to the media present at the peace conference. I will be able to hear you and answer your questions.”

“While some of what I tell you may frighten you, I urge you to have courage and hope. While I was in greater peril than I have ever known, I learned a way to save our worlds and others still from the Dark Powers. As I speak, this message is being sent by the Angels to people on Oerth, Toril, Athas, Krynn, and Mystara. I respect the ability of the press to reach people. It is impressive. However, there are those whom even you cannot reach. I have beseeched the Angels to help deliver a message of hope to all who will listen.”

Hazen sighs, and addresses the reporters.

“The Dark Powers. At first I imagined them to be some horror beyond the might of the Elder Ones, perhaps even residing with them. You will soon learn what I experienced and how I was able to resist the darkness and return. Victory over the darkness can be achieved. Our worlds can be saved if we will it.”

Hazen relates his experiences without telling how the Dark Powers can be reached. “I apologize for doing so, but there is such a thing as security. As you can see, it is not necessary to journey to the darkness to find it.” (Edena, it is possible to do this. Besides Hazen is not going to tell Melkor how to find the powers.). He repeats the events and words in the place of darkness and those that helped him to return to Oerth.

The reporters and assembled people are awestruck with horror by parts of the tale. Several are visibly shaken. Yet a feeling of hope increases as Hazen tells of the willingness of Alzem to sacrifice all for a friend, the words he spoke to reject the darkness, his desire to help lost souls, 

“As you can see, the darkness we fight is within ourselves. However, by seeking Light, Life, and Love and responding to the goodness within ourselves and others  we can triumph. We are the Dark Powers, but we can chose to be the forces that defeat them. The solution to our problems lies within each of us. As individuals, we can resist the darkness, reject it, and embrace the principles of love, compassion, justice, freedom, and goodness. There are those Powers who know this, and will aid you. Faith helped sustain me in the Pit of Despair.”

“To all who hear or see this message, I say: Do not despair! Hope! Love! Live! The solution to our problems lies within our selves. There are those who will aid you. You may think: I am but one person, what can I do against such monstrous evil? Yet the strength, love, and courage to fight the Dark Powers lies in each of us, regardless of age, race, station, or world. The darkness lies within us, but so does the Light that can save us from the darkness. YOU, each of you, can be part of the Army of Light that fights this darkness. The battle lies within us. I have asked Angels to appear to those who truly seek to fight this darkness. You have more strength, courage, and goodness than you know. The battle lies within each of us. For this is truly a War for Souls”

“I have heard of the news from the World Forum on Toril. I ask the delegates to stop fighting. There are those who seek to manipulate you to drag your world into the dark dimension called the Plane of Dread, dominated by the Domain of Ravenloft. You can fight the darkness and suspicion. You are the people of Toril, who have sacrificed so much to build a better world. Honor those who gave all and your own sacrifices. Seek peace and reconciliation.”

If Hazen knows of the efforts of other factions to influence the Humanoid State in the UC of Toril and provoke fighting, he will share them. If he knows the truth of Forrester’s intent towards Almauril’s daughter and the elves, he will share it.

“Even the greatest of mortals must confront their own inner demons. Wherever Forrester is, I hope that he confronts them and triumphs. I pray that his love of Toril and the goodness that is within him will help him triumph. I have said that I can see my way to forgive a repentant heart. Citizens of the Humanoid State, pray for Forrester, his well being and his return. Embrace your elven brothers with love. Elves, do not forsake the peace of the last 40 years. People of the worlds, reject the darkness and embrace the goodness within yourselves. May Rao and all the powers of Love, Life, Freedom, Justice, Compassion and Goodness bless us all and all worlds and peoples.”

“Members of the press, I am ready to answer your questions to the best of my ability without jeopardizing the security of my people. I thank you for coming here. I will soon leave for the peace conference. I pray that it will help all of us to find peace. I ask that the Sky-Sea League consider sending a representative and that all those who wish come there in peace.”

"Additionally, I would like to thank those who prayed for my well being. I am eternally grateful for your concern and compassion."


“I am honored to stand among you. Again I say, each of us has the power to triumph over darkness. Embrace the goodness that is in yourselves. Love your neighbor as yourself. Do unto others as you would wish them to do unto you. We can triumph over any darkness. For the choice is yours, people of Oerth, Athas, Krynn, Mystara, and Toril. The choice has always been yours.”

"I thank you for your time and your patience. Regardless of who you are, or where your are, I wish you well. May you find Peace and Love. May you and all peoples and worlds be blessed."

(OOC: Dragons of a Lost Star is now available in paperback.)


Edena of Neith posted:
Melkor wrote:

Greetings Dark Ones! Will you aid me in embracing my Inner Darkness, to reach The Ultimate Wisdom And Power? Or maybe I have already done so, maybe you shall bow before my might, for I reached perfection, I am devoid of weaknesses, there is no compassion within me, no mercy, only Black Flame of Infinitive Hatred, Desire for possesion, Desire to Destroy everything that I can`t possess. I wield The Power Of Red Scourge, aid me and All the Light shall be quenched from multiverse, and Night Eternal will rule supreme!

ANSWER: WARNING. Melkor, are you SURE you wish to proceed further?! I am giving you one last chance to back out of this.

Edena of Neith posted:

Hazen posted (see the two posts above ... nice rping, William!  )

Response:

The Torilian media are not immune to the presence of the Angel. They are visibly shaken and reverent ... these hardened reporters gaze in awe at the ethereal being, and the sense of wonder and awe does not diminish, does not fade with time.
The camera systems of the United Commonwealth cannot correctly scan the Angel - viewers in Realmspace see a bright blur, smeared out of recognition, on their screens whenever the camera views flash across the Angel.

The very fact that an Angel is standing by Hazen makes him a figure of reverence, and the Torilian media (and everyone else present) treats Hazen with great respect.
You would think it was Ian Payne himself, returned from the dead, the way the press is treating Ian Payne.

This attitude translates to Realmspace.
People stop what they are doing.
Even the kender stop what they are doing, to listen to Hazen speak (well, they stop, then start again, then stop, then start again ...)

When Hazen is done speaking (as per the speech above) there is a drastic alteration in the Torilian mindset towards Oerth.
Those who called the Torilians savages, looking at Hazen, then looking at the carnage in their own World Forum, look embarrassed, and try to hide it from their families, turning their faces away.
The hatemongers, the warmongers, the bigots, fall silent.
In many forums across Realmspace, where solemn neoillithid, human, dwarven, elven, and humanoids had gathered to watch the speech, thunderous applause is heard, lasting for many long minutes.
The more boisterous gnomes and kender cheer, when Hazen's speech is over.
Deep illithid comment on how intelligent this particular human is, while the phaerimm - Realmspace's greatest mages - nod their strange faces with approval.

There are immediate calls for alliance and treaties with this Kevellond League of Oerth.
There is widespread goodwill, as perceptions towards the Oerthians change, and Oerthians are held in much greater respect and esteem across all of Realmspace.

There are even calls for the Kevellond League to be admitted immediately into the United Commonwealth of Toril, if they are willing to join.

In Krynnspace, there is confusion.
The medieval people of Krynn, accustomed to war as a way of life, and most following the tenets of the One God, simply do not understand what Hazen is trying to explain.
The renaissance and enlightenment never came to Krynn, and violence has been the normal way of life.
Mina herself, bright as she is, is puzzled.
She decides this Hazen is a puzzle.
He speaks of something that would bring peace and unity, yet he seems to be taking the entirely wrong approach to it.
How can he so want peace and unity, like she does, and yet have such a diametrically opposed way of achieving it? 
How can he believe that people will voluntarily choose peace and unity? When force and war is needed?

On Athas, the Veiled Alliance stands in silent and mute approval of Hazen's words.
The dwarves of Athas also appreciate his speech, and many are sad afterwards, for they consider the state of their world, and some weep for what they have lost.
The Dragon-Kings are puzzled. Is this some sort of propaganda speech? If so, what is the Oerthian trying to achieve? What is his hidden agenda?
Rajaat is utterly confused, and decides Hazen is some sort of idiot. Or, perhaps, someone not living in reality.

On Oerth ... well, I leave it up to the players of the IR to decide how their people react to Hazen's eloquent speech.


Anabstercorian posted: 

Anabstercorian Arrives 

Lounging in his molecular-weave substare cloak, Anabstercorian watches as the representatives from the various factions file in. Once all are here, he sits up.

<< I will be brief - I would appreciate it if you would allow me to speak without interruption for a short time. >>

<< For most of my existence on this world I have been a force that sparked conflict, not one that ended it, although I maintain that the majority of my actions were defensive in nature. Against the Dark Powers, we can only defend. We can not attack. >>

<< Our only hope to defend against them is to snuff out our violent conflicts. Peace must become the norm, and all species that are capable of experiencing the emotion of love must love their neighbor as themselves. Ironically, our only hope in bringing this state about is in the swift destruction of one of our greatest, most dangerous enemies - Melkor. He is not a creature of peace, he is the Black Flame of Consumption. As I've proposed before, I recommend we unite and kick his ass. >>

<< Regarding other issues. >>

<< Rajaat: He is too powerful for us to safely stop - I.E., defeat without throwing us all in to the grip of the Dark Powers. I recommend we work damn hard on making him not want to kick anyones ass and aid him in forming a stable and fair regime over Athas. >>

<< Forrester: I say we work very hard on ending this silly conflict over Forrester. I have always respected and supported him, but I believe his dissappearence involves something much more sinister than the Dark Powers. My theory is... complex. I'd rather not go in to it right now. >>

<< The Penumbral Hub: It's not a gun, it won't block out your light, and it's quite safe. Swear to Ao & Ilsensine. >>

Edena of Neith posted:

The reporters ask of Anabstercorian - AFTER he has finished:

Anabstercorian, you are wanted on multiple charges by the authorities in Realmspace.
Is it your intent to turn yourself in?
Do you intend to plea to Erika Lesage for mercy?
If the UCR attacks, will you defend or give yourself up?
You fought for the illithid in the War ... do you still hold to the ancient illithid views on humankind?
Would you rather the Dark Powers won than be captured by the UC?
If the UC captures you, what justice do you expect out of them?

Edena, nice role playing of the Githyanki Lich Queen

(Going off line for a while.  I will post again later tonight.)

Also, I would like to thank Edena for all his hard work.  I think we all should.  Running this IR is a labor of love.  A few words of thanks mean a lot to a DM.  (Edited to fix a few typos on my part.)


----------



## Tokiwong

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *OOC-Iuz and Melkor, look here.
> 
> "I wouldn't mind uniting, but ones such as these two, who only think for themselves and not evil as a whole...I am not so sure, either way, it is not my decision alone to make..."  Hellmaster sends a calling for Iuz and Melkor. *




_An image of Iuz floating ephermeral in space appears in front of Hellmaster... "You have sent your summons... and I have come..."

Iuz looks at hellmaster with his fiery eyes, "So the Githyanki Queen has put her price on alliance... I cannot say at this point either way which way I must bend..."_


----------



## kaboom

> *The fighting in the World Forum has been halted.
> A fair number of resurrections have been cast.
> And a fair number of diplomats are being questioned (having diplomatic immunity, they cannot be arrested.)
> *




Wait a second, I'm not done yet.

After the fighting delegates are subdued, Thayadon addresses them.

"Most of you probably think that that the Chosen of Mystra have no business interfering with the politics of the United Commonwealth. You are right.  However, I am here to show you something. I will show you a mere illusion, but it all happened at one time or another."

He then projects the most horrid things that the Church of Shade has done.
The atrocities go on and on. People are changed into red soldiers, screaming as their flesh changes into Red Goo. Slaves are whipped to death for the pleasure of their Shade masters. Fertile ground turns  barren and bleak.

After the grim illusion is over, Thayadon's voice quietly seems to be everywhere as he says “This is what the shade would have done to you, and they will get their way if the Commonwealth hacks off its arm by creating a blood feud, one that will be agitated by the Shade supporters so that it will not die until the Shade enslave you.

I wish to ask for a law that will support ANY action against the Shade, and I ask for this law to be passed immediately so that any Shade worshippers that have already infiltrated the Forum be mind-scanned and punished accordingly.


----------



## Tokiwong

kaboom said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Wait a second, I'm not done yet.
> 
> After the fighting delegates are subdued, Thayadon addresses them.
> 
> "Most of you probably think that that the Chosen of Mystra have no business interfering with the politics of the United Commonwealth. You are right.  However, I am here to show you something. This is a mere illusion, but it all happened at one time or another.
> 
> He then projects the most horrid things that the church of shade has done.
> The atrocities go on and on, people are changed into red soldiers, screaming as their flesh changes into red goo, slaves are whipped to death for the pleasure of the shade, ground turns into barren bleakness in a sort of fast-forwarded illusion, ect.
> 
> After the grim illusion is over, Thayadons voice quietly seems to be everywhere as he says “This is what the shade would have done to you, and they will get their way if the Commonwealth hacks off its arm by creating a blood feud, one that will be agitated by the Shade supporters so that it will not die until the Shade enslave you.
> 
> I wish to ask for a law that will support ANY action by he Shade, and I ask for this law to be passed immediately so that any Shade worshipers that have already infiltrated the Forum be mind-scanned and punished accordingly. *




_Fu Zhao scowls at Thayadon, "So you wish to persuade this Forum with Illusions and tricks to prove some point?  If this were a show of prestidigitation then I would applaud thee... but this is a Forum for intellectual debate."

Fu Zhao waves to those assembled, "We of the Eternal Empire will not stand behind such parlor tricks... you wish to pass your law then do it through the proper channels... because of your interference many of our wounded could not be transported from this Forum to be healed... an obstruction of those that wished nothing of bloodshed only debate... and you deined them that... you penned them in... like rats to be slaughtered until you could prove your point..." he scoffs, "Your words... fall on deaf ears... I assure those that tried to escape and could not because of the wards placed are not pleased with your actions..."_


----------



## Anabstercorian

Edena of Neith on the backup board said:
			
		

> *
> 
> The reporters ask of Anabstercorian - AFTER he has finished:
> 
> Anabstercorian, you are wanted on multiple charges by the authorities in Realmspace.
> Is it your intent to turn yourself in?
> Do you intend to plea to Erika Lesage for mercy?
> If the UCR attacks, will you defend or give yourself up?
> You fought for the illithid in the War ... do you still hold to the ancient illithid views on humankind?
> Would you rather the Dark Powers won than be captured by the UC?
> If the UC captures you, what justice do you expect out of them?
> *




<< I'll answer these questions in the order that they were raised. >>
<< First of all, Erika Lesage can take her "high ideals" and "peace and light" and cram it up her ass.  That is NOT a personal insult, mind you - She's one of the most brilliant life forms I've ever sensed.  We simply disagree on some points. >>
<< For example, the Luna debacle.  Had I realized the presence of the 2nd Touch, and the fact that the Red Goo of Luna would remain unfazed by my sterilization, I would not have undergone the attack.  It would have been an utterly meaningless waste of life - And was.  Because I did NOT realize that my attempts were ultimately futile, I tried anyway, panicked by Melkor's assault on my armada.  Had I succeeded in destroying the Red Goo, the deaths of those 3 million men, women, and children would have been worth it, EVEN IF THEY WERE ILLITHID. >> He pounds his hands together to emphasize these last words. << She would disagree with me - To her, the presence of the Red Goo was less of a risk than the deaths of three million innocents were worth...  We simply disagree on that point. >>

<< If the UCR attacks ME personally, they can expect to have their guns rammed up their noses telekinetically.  If the UCR attacks the Army of Darkness, they would respond with force whether I would like it or not, and I owe it to them to lead them effectively in such an encounter.  If the UCR attacked the Penumbral Hub, a civilian target, without explaining its reasons, I would respond with great violence.  Perhaps this is hypocritical after the Luna debacle - So be it.  Hypocrisy will be eradicated with time. >>

<< I believe that humans, and all thrall species, are destined for eventual extinction at the hands of the Illithid, but I believe it will be an extinction happily accepted - Not a death, but a metamorphosis in to something better.  You need only look at the metaprobabilistic statistics of our various species to see that the Illithid offer a basically superior body and brain form.  It's not a hostile racism any more...  Besides, although my allies will hate me for saying this, dependence on slaves is not power but weakness.  Allies are better than thrall, and illithid are better allies than humanoids - We're just brighter. >>

<< I would rather be captured by the UC than have the Dark Powers win.  The reasons behind this are obvious. >>

<< IF the UC captures me...  Hmm.  That's an interesting question.  To be completely honest, I didn't give the possibility much thought...  I don't give them that much credit.  I would expect, frankly, a very swift show trial followed by an immediate obliteration of my psyche, or a temporal stasis treatment in the very best of cases.  They'd have a devil of a time catching me, though.  I don't think it'll happen, unless I turn myself in for some reason. >>


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Okay Edena, I will  stop the search ,for now, what is Rajaat`s response to these words:

Melkor to Rajaat: 

Greetings, Great One, what are your plans? I hope that you will soon manage to return Athas to The Glory Of Blue Age. I also STRONLY suggest that you restrain yourself from invading Oerth or Toril, we are not ready to cleanse these worlds from vermins.


----------



## kaboom

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Fu Zhao scowls at Thayadon, "So you wish to persuade this Forum with Illusions and tricks to prove some point?  If this were a show of prestidigitation then I would applaud thee... but this is a Forum for intellectual debate."
> *




As I told you, FOLLOWER OF MELKOR, what I projected actually happened, and you may use any truth magic you wish to afferm my statement.



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Fu Zhao waves to those assembled, "We of the Eternal Empire will not stand behind such parlor tricks... you wish to pass your law then do it through the proper channels...
> *




Of course I should put it through the the proper channals, because then you could run before it was resolved.



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> because of your interference many of our wounded could not be transported from this Forum to be healed... an obstruction of those that wished nothing of bloodshed only debate... and you deined them that... you penned them in... like rats to be slaughtered until you could prove your point..." he scoffs, "Your words... fall on deaf ears... I assure those that tried to escape and could not because of the wards placed are not pleased with your actions..."
> *



So you want to escape after destabilizing the UC. Not surprising.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Melkor, check a few posts up, Hellmaster/Iuz are counseling the Githyanki Lich Queen...

(So much for my political move )


----------



## Mr. Draco

Kas himself now appears before the Torrilian Reporters.

Those nearest to his simulcrum are speachless at the sudden appearance of, quite literally, a bolt of lightning.  Yet, it does not flash for an instant, but stays, floating several inches above the floor as the simulrum of Kas disintigrates.'

Those nearest this strage phenomenon slowly realize that it has a humanoid shape.  Nearly ten feet tall, and translucent yellow-white, it has an aura of power about it that causes even the most fearless of the reporters to back away slightly.

Suddenely, it speaks.  This voice does not come from the creature's mouth, but seems to radiate from its very being.

_Behold Torrilians.  I am Kas the Terrible, known as the Godslayer, and God of Strategy, Destruction, Retribution, and Justice.  This is my true form.

Perhaps rumors have come to you, perhaps not.  Whatever the situation, know this, I am the first of the transcendant.  I have achieved the form of the perfect being.  I am the first of the Cydian race.

We are not interested in petty squables about 'good' versus 'evil'.  They do not concern us.  What does concern us however, is our doctorine.  The doctorine of the Union of Oerth.  That doctorine primarily states survival.

There are those who would question our motives.  Those who seek to tarnish our reputation amongst others.  Let their thirst for our downfall be saited  with their own dissapointment.  They now stand, ready to fight.  Their power shall prove to be their downfall however, at the hands of the Union of Oerth and the remainder of the nations of this planet.

The one known as Melkor, and his allies, Iuz, Rajaat, and the Hellmaster are even now ralling their armies against those of Oerth.  They will fall.  One by one to the wayside of life, where they shall be trampled and broken by our might.  None who espouse their ideals shall remain to poison the minds of others.  

Let this serve as a warning then, to any who would seek to deny the survival of the Union.  We will survive through your greatest efforts.  Not only survive, but you and your people will be destroyed by us.  Those who remain to surrender will bow before us, pledging their lives in service to the Cydian race.

Now, any questions?_

The reporters look up from their notes momentarily, gathering their thoughts before speaking out.

What is your opinion on the dark powers?

_They are complete fools.  Their efforts to draw us into the domains of dread are doomed to failure, for they too by doing this, attempt to deny the survival of the Union.  Thus, they too shall forfeit their victory._

What do you think about the recent events in the world forum?

_Whether or whether not those babbling politicians can decide upon plans peacefully is not my buisness.  However, I will say that they have proven themselves to follow true with my original opinion: that they are a large group of idiots that could not decide which restaurant to eat at, much less the fate of a world!  Now, as to the rest of the UC, I admire Lesage for her persistance and patience with those fools.  Perhaps she can bring sanity and order to them, apparently, they cannot manage to hold onto it themselves._

_Are there any remaining questions?_

(if any other faction has reporters with specific questions, now would be the time to post those questions if you want Kas to answer them.)

Edena, if the reporters have any further questions, please let me know.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Melkor teleports to the conference and adresses The Githyanki Queen:

Posted by Edena:

Hazen is a formidable foe, probably as great a foe as Erika Lesage herself. 
He is forging an unbreakable alliance, an unbreakable trust, between himself and countless people, while you sit here squabbling. 


Ha! Hazen is nothing more but a deluded foul! He can`t suceed, he CAN`T overcome The Mists, for he CAN`T overcome The Darkness that lies in the hearts of men, it is impossible to defeat Hatred, and Greed, and Suffering, these are primordial emotions, which are eternal! There is one that is a much greater threat to you- Anabstecorian, Chosen Of Ilsenine. For mighty are The Ililthidi, they have power of Elder Ones, yet are free of their madness. There was a time, ages ago, when Ililthidi ruled upon most of the multiverse, and no one could stand in their way, until your ancestors, Gith, rebelled against their masters, and Penumra was destroyed. But now Anabstecorian has rebuilt The Penumral Hub, and The Race Of Ililthidi is uniting around him. I know him, he has a spirit of fire, his will achieve his goal AT ALL costs, he has no weaknesses of ones like Erika  or Hazen, no mercy or compassion, no belief in foolish concepts such as Democracy, only pure WILL, and if his will prevails, Race Of Githyanki would be once again enslaved!

Posted By Edena:
In unity is strength. 
In disunity is your downfall. 

Have you ever considered that if the Pantheon of Glowing Darkness and the Pantheon of the Union of the Worlds stood together, and Anabstercorian and his Army of Darkness stood with you, and you embraced Melkor and the Shade and his new ally Rajaat ... you might win the war? 


Melkor responds:

You are wise, Queen, indeed, Strenght in Unity!
If people of Toril, Oerth and Krynn unite around The Pantheon Of Glowing Darkness, they shall be protected, for we wield The Power Of Darkness that can rival those of Dark Powers, we have no reason to be afraid of them, WE are Dark Powers ourselves, we have fully embraced The Night Eternal through Red Scourge, we have Power, we have Understanding! Hazen is a fool in his belief that Light will prevail over Darkness, That Power Of Preserving can defeat The Power Of Unmaking, Corruption and Decay- isn`t everything destroyed, sooner or later? Only The Darkness is eternal, and through it can Eternity be achieved! Yes I agree to ally with Union Of Worlds agaisnt Alliance Of Oerth and Torillians, even with Anabstecorian, despite his treachery.


----------



## William Ronald

Hazen will answer any questions the reporters have.  If he is made aware of the reaction of the other worlds, he becomes very humble.

"I am honored that my words were so well received by the people of Toril.  You are the spiritual heirs of those who gave all for their world.  You honor me beyond words with the trust and goodwill that I have heard.  I am humbled by what I have heard."

"Athas, Krynn, and Mystara are also threatened by the Dark Powers.  There are good and noble people on these worlds.  There are lives which honor the values of compassion and sacrifice.  Despite the differences of race, faith, nation, and world, what unites us is far more powerful and important than what divides us.  It is this vision that Ian Payne left for Toril.  I believe he is proud of what the peoples of Toril and Realmspace have accomplished."

Hazen turns to the Angel, nodding after speaking of Ian Payne.  His face is full of the utmost respect as he speaks of the Saint.

"If there are no further questions, I shall attend the peace conference.  As a courtesy to the press, I will say that I and several others will make a major announcement soon.  I believe it will help generate further good will on Oerth and beyond."

"I thank you for your time and your patience.  I believe if the peoples of the worlds stand together, no threat, no darkness can triumph over us."

If there are no further questions, Hazen will go to the Peace Conference.  (OOC:  I will work on a suitable message and a BIG ANNOUNCEMENT that Edena knows about.)


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Melkor adresses the assemblage at the Conference:

-I know that you are planning to strike against me and my Allies! It is a bad move-it will only strenghten The Mists- I propose Non-Agression Pact between Pantheon Of Glowing Darkness and Powers of Oerth/Toril.

Edena, what is a pl of Rajaat`s Forces?


----------



## Creamsteak

*At The Peace Conference*

Sanctus Punitor, silent and peacefully will take a seat somewhere in the spectators area. Regina Canities, Brohagan, and Baeron are with him. They sit in a small box seat and don't try to draw any attention to themselves. This is so that maybe I won't get any press, but I am still here for other player characters to talk to.


----------



## Kalanyr

Kalany reveals his true form and looks around at the others  as he stands to his full height of 32 feet. His eyes burn with the golden fire of determination, his skin gleams silver in the light and his wings spread to their full length as he speaks. 

" Think hard on the Truth of what Melkor has said, his actions do not reflect his words. I find myself in agreeance with the Illithid, Melkor uses this speech and those reasons merely to decieve he has no intention of peace merely a desire to let us become weak before he strikes. Such is the way of darkness. Your lies do not decieve me Spawn of Shadow and Lord of Darkness and I dount they decieve many others. You also speak a lie when you say fighting sparks the mists and the goo, there was fighting for centuries before and neither appeared, the truth is that it is not the fighting that attracts the mists but the hatred and the attrocities committed during the fighting. The Dark Powers do not feed of battle, indeed in honest battle valour,honour, courage and many others of the markings of light are clear, it is the hatred, the torture and the apathy that battle can trigger in the hearts of many that feed the Darkness. False peace from fear strengthens the Dark even more than battle could, they would feed of such deciet and become mighty indeed. Remember honest battle when needed is less of a dangerous than a false peace. Although I would prefer True Peace but I know that a false peace is pointless,will not last and will only strengthen the powers of Darkness, to drive back the mists we require a true peace. "

As Kalanyr sits his form shifts and fades until he is merely a drow of 6 feet again with silver wings.

(OOC- I know a lot of my allies are going to disagree with this, but being a Chaotic Good god who has combat as one of his portfolios Kalanyr would defend battle, over deceit and false peace. So I believe would Kord , Heironeous,Correllion, Eillisterae, Tyr, Odin, Torm or any other power of good who believes struggle is a way to improve the self. )


----------



## Kalanyr

A few questions regarding 11th:

Do activities taking exactly one hour stop Category 4 or greater attack/defence?

 Can you perform more than one of those actions at a time?


----------



## Tokiwong

kaboom said:
			
		

> *
> So you want to escape after destabilizing the UC. Not surprising. *




_Fu Zhao looks perplexed, "Follower of Melkor.... can you prove this claim or do you make random accusations with a whimsy... I seek not to destablize anything... I only speak from the knowledge I know... and is it not true that Forrester nearly destroyed Oerth or was that another Illusion fostered by this Melkor... you insult me this day... greatly Chosen..."

He waves to those assembled, "And this you call democracy... where hypocrisy such as this exists.  Then freedom of choice is an illusion... if powers such as this can deny us our rights to speech... then I say what good is this Forum... if it shall be taken over by terrorists who demand their ways... and hold us hostage... yes... hostage... you hold us in bondage and then expect us to accept this?  That is incredulous... then you call me a follower of Melkor... scan my mind and you shall see I serve the Eternal Empire... and only them..."_

*OOC:* Which is true... he is not a follower of Melkor...


----------



## Spoof

LordMelkor{Talos} said:
			
		

> *
> You are wise, Queen, indeed, Strenght in Unity!
> If people of Toril, Oerth and Krynn unite around The Pantheon Of Glowing Darkness, they shall be protected, for we wield The Power Of Darkness that can rival those of Dark Powers, we have no reason to be afraid of them, WE are Dark Powers ourselves, we have fully embraced The Night Eternal through Red Scourge, we have Power, we have Understanding! Hazen is a fool in his belief that Light will prevail over Darkness, That Power Of Preserving can defeat The Power Of Unmaking, Corruption and Decay- isn`t everything destroyed, sooner or later? Only The Darkness is eternal, and through it can Eternity be achieved! Yes I agree to ally with Union Of Worlds agaisnt Alliance Of Oerth and Torillians, even with Anabstecorian, despite his treachery. *




Melkor you would desire to fight the Dark Lords?
You who have time and again sought to destroy this world
Who has wanted to destroy all worlds.

“No Melkor there can be no peace between us, there will be no pact.  Kalanyr is right there is no hope to be found with a false peace.  Those who do not truly want peace must be eliminated, so that those who do may have it.  You say you can fight the dark lords, I say you cannot.  When you enter a dark room do you create more blackness to see with?  No.  You turn on a light, or bring one with you.  This you cannot do, your soul, what you have of one, is shrouded in darkness and cannot bring light to the dark.”

Alzem looks to Hazen.  “Thank you for the gift but I can not have this yet.  There is someone out there who needs this now.”  At this Alzem calls forth a small ribbon of goo and places the Tears into it and whispers “Find her, bring her home now.”


----------



## Zelda Themelin

OCC: Hi, 'flu-girl' Zelda here. I am slowly catching up. I am back with you monday unless unprobably tragedy hits again or sky falls or something like that. 

Nice to have you back kaboom, oh, and nice job people. You have almost not wrecked things up more badly this time, 'third touch' though, bad, bad. 

_____________________________________
The road to hell is paved with good intentions, but at least, it's paved..."


----------



## The Forsaken One

Still here, reading up every damn hour just no posts cause I've got nothing constructive to post


----------



## Zelda Themelin

OCC:

Btw, could someone tell me story behind Forrester's concubine, and how she ended up with Melkor and why Forrester wished her welcommed to that fate and suffering.

(I recall only part of the story).

I asked this about one rambling post to Edena once (heh, well, easy to recall, since I've e-mailed Edena about 5 times total), but he was busy, busy, busy and never answered.

Well, I just ask again, since I am still curious.

Well Forsaken One, you are on the good side of constructive posting. 

Me, I'm afraid am notarious of a) not posting any b) at least not posting any rule detailed stuff c) never known to take any interesting actions and e) my posts are also damn boring


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Posted By Kalanyr:
Kalany reveals his true form and looks around at the others as he stands to his full height of 32 feet. His eyes burn with the golden fire of determination, his skin gleams silver in the light and his wings spread to their full length as he speaks. 

It wasn`t a wise move, for now Melkor reveals his True Power, much greater than Kalanyr`s, rising to the height of 100 feets(and destroying  ceiling in the process), burning with Black Flame, radiating Aura of Power and Hatred so great that everyone  besides Hazen is forced to take few steps aback, and weaker beings fall to the floor unconcious, he responds to Kalanyr:

-Your Light doesn`t impress me, Renegade! I find it interesting that you still seem to enjoy violence and bloodshed, as you did before your Fall! But now you lack the freedom, enslaved by The Light, and  need excuses to do  what you want! In the past you responded only to Lloth, all those beneath you were your slaves, your property. But now you are a slave of your own servants, no longer can you kill your underling at whim if he fails you, now you have to care about them, love them, respect. You are weak, full of Mercy and Compassion even towards those that are Weaklings, and who are like Vermins compared to you! You are denied true pleasure, which comes from fullfilling ones Desires, all of them, from taking what you want from everyone you want, from crushing those that stay in your way! So you want to oppose me,Great, soon you will learn the meanings of words Suffering and Torment, Oh, and I have some plans concering Your Dear Siobhan, but don`t worry, I will let you watch what I am doing to her!


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Story of Forrester's Concubine*

First off, she wasn't actually his concubine, I think.  I think she was his daughter.  Conceivably she could be both, but I doubt it.

I'm sure you recall a few turns back when Melkor was captured by the UC.  What had happened was that he was captured in an attempt to abduct most of Forrester's family - Although he failed utterly for the most part, he did manage to capture his eldest daughter, holding her hostage in exchange for his own life.  Although I attempted (and failed) to save her, she was eventually made Melkor's concubine when Melkor escaped Forrester's custody and no longer needed her as a bargaining chip.  I'm still thinking about how to rescue her, but I'm not sure what I'd do once I caught her at this point.


----------



## Black Omega

*Re: Story of Forrester's Concubine*



			
				Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> *First off, she wasn't actually his concubine, I think.  I think she was his daughter.  Conceivably she could be both, but I doubt it.
> 
> I'm sure you recall a few turns back when Melkor was captured by the UC.  What had happened was that he was captured in an attempt to abduct most of Forrester's family - Although he failed utterly for the most part, he did manage to capture his eldest daughter, holding her hostage in exchange for his own life.  Although I attempted (and failed) to save her, she was eventually made Melkor's concubine when Melkor escaped Forrester's custody and no longer needed her as a bargaining chip.  I'm still thinking about how to rescue her, but I'm not sure what I'd do once I caught her at this point. *




I might have that wrong then, but I could have sworn it was the daughter of the Elven Queen, Forrester's concubine.  I'll have to look back over threads.  Admittedly, I could have sworn Melkor was going after Ana's staff as well.  I seem to recall a fake staff used as a lure.  A little bit after the capture an off hand comment was made from Forrester to the effect that he didn't care, it was what elves were good for.  I recall this because I remember Edena even commenting on it.

For once, Siobhan would be in agreement with you, Ana.  She's been plotting a way to free the poor girl.  We  could always try working together if Melkor doesn't release her at the Peace Conference.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Please, you two.*

Anabstercorian looks irked at both Kalanyr and Melkor.

<< Melkor, Kalanyr, please - Allow the meeting to continue in an orderly fashion.  Sit down, oh Black Flame.  Relax, oh Light of Freedom.  No more transforming in to avatars of unstoppable power for intimidation purposes.  Save that for the battlefield. >>

<< Melkor, I realize that it's difficult to be polite among your bitter enemies as they plan your destruction, but think of it this way - If the meeting stays polite and orderly, you'll be able to sit back and take in tactical information about us. >>

<< Kalanyr, I'm with you on the false peace thing.  False peace is bad; that's why I recommend a hearty dose of *righteous* ass-kicking before we undertake any other actions. >>

Anabstercorian thinks.

<< You're probably right, now that I think about it.  Odds are good a battle for justice and the path of liberty and hope would actually ward off the Mists, if not the Red Goo. >>

<< So, who's on the hit list?  *Melkor*, *Rajaat*, and... who else?  Is there anyone else worth the inevitable expenditure of life, given all of the reconstruction of Oerth's ecosystem we ALREADY need to do? >>

EDIT: << Really, Siobhan?  I'd love to talk to you about that later. >>


----------



## Black Omega

Sympathies, Forsaken.  I've been going through the same thing as well.  Not fun.
------------------------------------------------------
Siobhan Silirevnur appears before the press, clad in her finest dark green down, her normally silver hair sparkling golden to go with her jewelry.

"Sorry, gentlepeople, but I'm feeling a little under the weather today so I'll keep this short.  From some of the comments already made, one thing this peace conference is accomplishing is communication.  Peace can only follow greater understanding, with some factions at least.  Even the Seelie and Unseelie have been in communication, working on ideas for limited cooperation.  If -WE- can do it, other groups can as well.  Regretably there are some factions set on the destruction of Oerth..those people must change before any lasting peace can arise with them.  It's to nobody's benefit for the Dartk Powers and the Mists to claim Oerth.  If given no choice, the Seelie will fight to protect this world.  We were forced to leave Toril long ago.  We won't let that happen here.  *I* won't let that happen here.  This is our home now and the forces of Light will defend it.  But it is my hope that we can get past the grandstanding and perhaps hammer out some meaningful peace before it's too late."

*questions can be added, I'll get to it later after the medication wears off*


----------



## Black Omega

And into the breach strides Siobhan, silverwhite flames glittering from her eyes again as she yells out "Melkor!  Rein it in, sir!  This is a peace conference!  This is not the time or place for a fight over the power of light v. darkness!  If you have a point to make, -say-it- like the rest of us.  We won't tolerate attacks on anyone at the conference, physical, magical or emotional!  Save your threats for the battlefield!  Now..back to normal size, please."  she growls, flames glittering all the more brightly for some other of Melkor's words, though she ignores them and focuses on the business at hand.
---------------------------------------------------------------
Scared?  Siobhan?  Well...sure.  But not running away.  hopefully we can resolve this without anything more nasty.  Siobhan has another conversation for Melkor.  And my meds kicked in, so time for sleeeeep.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Posted by Anabstecorian:



<< Melkor, I realize that it's difficult to be polite among your bitter enemies as they plan your destruction, but think of it this way - If the meeting stays polite and orderly, you'll be able to sit back and take in tactical information about us. >> 

Melkor returns to his original height, and casts Wish to repair damage he did to the conference room.

-Calm and calculating like always, Ililthidi? And you seem to be one of those more eager to destroy me, I am pretty sure you are the next on Commonwealth`s and Alliance Of Oerth to kill list, they aren`t stupid enough to trust you.


----------



## Zelda Themelin

*This is happening now... but something has happened before this...*

(So, I have supposingly 11th level magic. How did this happen? Did some ally of ours teach it to us?)

(Kalanyr, William, shortly put, help accepted, More IC later maybe)

8 people of mixed nomandic folk has arrived to conference. They seem to be at loss, and apperanly most politic speaches doen't seem to make sense to them, or even intrest them. They haven't gotten involted into any fighting here either.

They avoid speaking to this 'press-gang', though they don't seem very intimidating despite their name Ur'Deag keeps telling his leader Ergoth-Nog, he finds that name as misleading, as whole purpose of this peace conference. Ergoth-Nog asks his man to quiet down, they are here to watch, not to pass judgements.

They have spent much time eating and trading greetings with Kalanyr's and William's people, though they haven't shown any intrest to meet leaders themselves. One of Ergoth-Nog's party here passes note, that diplomat should pay visit to their lands sometimes after this conferance, 'there would be some things to discuss', they add vaguely.

Ergoth-Nog himself appears to be young man of barely over 20 winters: He has long black hair, handsome face and his skin is golden tanned and marked with colorful tattoos, part of which appears magical. Some regognize this man new leader of storm riders.

Beside him middle aged Suelian woman is often seen, one with snow white hair and crimson robes.

She has spent most of her time here finding people to talk with about these hard time, and she has been very interested in what kind of hopes and wishes different people have for the future.

When Lord Melkor decides to pull this show-off stunt, party has just been helping themselves with snacks. 6 out of eight faints and drops down to floor. Ergoth-Nog almost chokes on his food, turns pale and takes support on table. Suealian woman, however, doesn't seem to be affected at all, and keeps watching whole time, without flicker of emotion in her pale blue eyes.

When they later recover, party leaves area quickly. That does it 'Ergoth-Nog' states outside. Spirit of peace conferance has been broken. Air is now longer good enough to stay here. "I can stay" Eidor of Frost Barbarian tribe states. Our people don't share your Way". "Very well, keep your eyes open, and may you return to us speedily and unharmed." Men shake hands and Eidor leaves to go back inside.

I don't see why they even allowed that avatar of destruction there, Ur'Deag mutters, he has no wishes for peace, only for destruction, war, and his own lusts.

"These matters are sometimes complicated my friend. Did you find out everything we spoke of?"

"Yes, we did."

"Oh yes, indeed.", adds Suelian woman.

"However, I also noticed something you might find little disturbing."

"What, Ancient One?"

"All those earthquakes on Oerth disturbed certain old place, and it seems Alusa was released. I could have swore I felf her presence here."

Ergoth-Nog does look a little disturbed, "I guess we must find her some other time, we have more important things to take care of now.

"However you want it", says Suelian woman, casts spell, and 7 of them dissappear.

_________________________________________________

Around conferance site hangs pretty little girl, of 8 years most. She has platinum colored hair and violet dress made of finest silk.  She seems very sad. She tells 'nice looking people' (weird looks don't scare her away, agressive behavior does), that she is lost, and she needs to get back home, would somebody like to help her?

((huh, now 'flu-girl' return to bed))


----------



## The Forsaken One

> oh Black Flame. Relax






> I realize that it's difficult to be polite among your bitter enemies as they plan your destruction






> I recommend a hearty dose of righteous ass-kicking before we undertake any other actions




L      O      L 





> they aren`t stupid enough to trust you.


----------



## Anabstercorian

<< *PEACE* conference?!?  I thought this was a war conference.  Sheesh.  I feel so out of the loop... >>


----------



## Tokiwong

_Iuz watches the argument with a look of candid amusement... he speaks softly, "A farce... with all of the boiling blood in this room... I find that there will be very little discussion to be had here.  Bitter enemies sit scant meters away from each other hiding their hatred and loathing behind pretty words... or in the case of others they reveal this boiling conflict in brazen acts of pompous pageantry..."

Iuz stands and attempts to address those assembled, "Some of you I hold as an ally, others we are neutral... and more still I hold as enemies... is this by choice?  No.  But it is the grim reality of actions born in hatred and love... you speak vehemently against evil... and others against good... you hold to some ideal that this a battle between darkness and light... but I say this... if you snuff out the light is their darkness?  If you illuminate the darkness would there be a need for light?  This is a matter far beyond good and evil... right and wrong... this is survival."

"Oerth has faced cataclysm after cataclysm... bloody war upon bloody war... to suit our whims... our desires... for good... for right... for evil... or wrong... do I accept my place in these events I know very well what I have done... what I have caused... and what I have yet to do... I stand behind my actions... I do not hide behind them.  What is our enemy?  Look around you... the victory of Hazen over the Dark Powers... is not an external victory... but a battle of the self... who do we have to blame for the state of Oerth... ourselves... who can save Oerth... we can.  if this is to be a conference to plan the future of our world... then let us do it..."

Iuz pauses and then waves his hands to those assembled, "Villain... devil... destroyer and worse... I am familiar with all of the titles bestowed up on the Pantheon of Glowing Darkness and me... you wish to destroy us?  then I say perhaps this conference should end... because we only play at peace even as we prepare to drag Oerth into the depths of destruction once more...  A war battled with the magical energies we have mastered would damage far more then Oerth.... it could consume all... would you pleased with your pyrrhic victory?"

"I simply wish to work to create a new order... and enlighten the ignorant to the majesty of the Glowing Darkness... but how can one spread an ideal when forces of 'good' work to silence any form of opposition... such as the Forum debacle... the Chosen of Mystra have taken our delegates hostage and demand that laws be passed to punish the wicked... is this the face that the forces of good wish to portray?  I use the term loosely, but it is only one event of many that stirs my blood with sadness... everyday passes and I see our society slowing descending from our zenith.  To deny us our destiny before we have attained it... is a horrible thing..."

Iuz sits and speaks softly once more, "I wish I knew the answers... but this is a path I cannot choose alone... but I can see a bloody crusade brewing and before it is all over many of us sitting here today will have passed on into oblivion..."_


----------



## Tokiwong

*Corrections to List Post for Tokiwong*



> TOKIWONG - Iuz (demipower)




*OOC:* Should be Intermediate Deity not Demipower... that is all I can see


----------



## Anabstercorian

<< Iuz, in many ways you are completely correct.  Peace is not only desirable now, it is necessary for our very survival.  I desire peace as quickly as possible, but you and I both know that as long as certain forces remain in existence, this won't be possible. >>
<< These forces include, to the best of my knowledge, the following: >>
<< *Melkor* is incompatible with peace because his ultimate goal is sending all known reality plunging in to hedonistic chaos, and killing a hell of a lot of people in the process. >>
<< *Rajaat* is incompatible with peace because he desires things we have and considers our lives no more valuable than a scrap of ash. >>
<< *Phibrizzo* may or may not be incompatible with peace.  He's a bit of a wild card, but he serves Xvim, so that implies he'll be dangerous - At the very least he will continue to eat bodies. >>
<< *The Army of Darkness* is getting hungrier and hungrier for blood, and I can't restrain them forever.  I'm thinking of sending them off to die against the forces of Rajaat.  That good for the rest of you? >>


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Anabstecorian, Melkor has a good laugh after hearing your words, than he says:

-Anabstecorian is incompatible with peace, because his ultimate goal is to make The Ililthidi Race rule supreme upon the multiverse, and all other races will be their slaves 

-Mina is incompatible with peace, she desires all to be slaves of One God.


----------



## William Ronald

Tokiwong: The person that Thayadon Fasfoni (kaboom's character) called a worshipper of Melkor was the representative from Calimshan, not the Eternal Empire.

Hazen and Gwilym Raonul arrive at the peace conference.  Four people are with them.  One is a halfling in academic garb, one is an orc,  one is a human dressed in the clothes of a gardener, and the fourth is an elven woman.

Gwilym Raonul gestures to the press.  "I would like to introduce some friends from Toril who have asked to be guests of the Kevellond League at this conference.  I would like to introduce Professor Loren Corvir of the University of Shadowdale, one of the fore most experts on political affairs.  I am honored to introduce Sergeant Krunnon Gror of the Ravens Bluff Police Department,  Martin Walston, chief gardener of the University of Hope Island, and Alvarianna Corsin, proprietor of the Leaping Stag one of the best restaurants in Arabel.  I meet them during my visit to Toril."

Hazen addresses the audience, the press and the delegates.

"It is true that we can triumph over our own darkness and the Dark Powers.  We can chart our own destinies. "

"Lord Iuz, the existence of good and evil are not threatened.  Indeed, those and many more choices will always remain with us.  As for your new order, may I remind you that it was the Church of Shade that poisoned your lands in the Bright Empire.  It was the Church of Shade who sent assassins after you and Lord Rary.  I have treated you with respect and dignity.  You fought bravely against the Shade, as did your soldiers.  I am disappointed that you now ally with them.  I am disappointed that you called the Red Armada to Oerth."

"You have not explained the nature of your idea, the Pantheon of Glowing Darkness.  All I have heard is that you will explain it.  What do you seek?  What is the philosophy of the Pantheon of Glowing Darkness?  An idea can only be judged if it is espoused."

"Lord Kalanyr is correct in his statement that war need not summon the mists. Oerth, Toril, Krynn, Mystara and Athas can be saved if its people will it.  The power of the good within each of us can triumph over the darkness in ourselves."

"Lord Iuz, do you repent for summoning the Red Armada to Oerth?  Are you determined to let other peoples and other worlds live in peace?  I am aware that Lord Melkor has called for an invasion of Krynn and Mystara, at the urging of his ally Rajaat."

"Also, I believe that the Chosen of Mystra acted to halt the fighting.  If the fighting continued, the Eternal Empire's delegate could have been slain.  As things stand he seems somewhat confused.  Lord Thayadon Fasfoni accused the delegate from Calimshan of being a follower of Melkor."

"Someone who breaks up a fight is not taking someone hostage.  Indeed, most of those who fought at the World Forum have diplomatic immunity.  While this can protect them from charges, others have a moral right to question their actions."

"There are some who would say that in calling the Red Armada to Oerth -- which proceeded to attack ALL OTHER NATIONS -- you were denying the other societies of Oerth their right to pursue a destiny.  What do you say to this?  Some have even said that in merging your citizens with the Red Goo that you denied them their sovereignity as individuals."

"You have stated you wish to create a new order, but have not explained its purpose.  What liberties will people have under your new order?   You have previously stated that your citizens have a choice: they can worship you?  Giving a person one choice is not freedom or a choice?  It is merely inflicting one's will  upon another."

"Lord Iuz, your words are elegant.  However, I believe your meaning needs to be made clearer?  What do you want for Oerth? What is your vision for the future?  What values does the Pantheon of Glowing Darkness stand for?  So far, your actions and that of Lord Melkor seem to state that it stands for the annihilation of those who may have differing opinions.  Or their absorption into the Red Armada?  Words are important and powerful.  However, actions speak louder than words."

"Based on your actions, one must conclude that you wish to dominate entire worlds.  To destroy all who would disagree with you.  I have treated you with dignity.  When your soldiers and mine fought the Church of Shade, your wounded were treated no differently than those of the Lortmils or the Pomarj.  I have never called you a devil.  After all, your father is a demon prince so you are obviously not a devil."

"You have stated that never again would you betray Oerth.  However, Lord Melkor -- your former enemy and now your ally -- seeks to invade other worlds.  The plan is quite obvious: use the resources of Krynn and Mystara to attack Oerth and Toril.  You have allied yourself with the Eternal Empire of Toril, a military regime that overthrew its own democratically elected government.  Yet your delegate  -- pardon me, the delegate of the Eternal Empire --  complains about a lack of democracy -- and is a member of an unelected government."

"You have a forum larger than you would have imagined some years ago to explain yourself and your ideals.  Yet your alliance with Melkor seems to indicate that upon achieving your goals you will brook no voice of opposition."

"Lord Melkor, your ally, has openly lied about the nature of the mists.  I know the truth about them.  Fighting does not provoke the Mists, but hatred and atrocities do.  It is possible to fight without hate.  Lord Iuz, I ask you to consider your actions and your alliances.  You summoned the Red Armada to Oerth.  You and Melkor helped lead it."

"What is the truth of the Pantheon of Glowing Darkness?  What are your values?  What rights would the individual have in the world you envision?  Or are those who say that the Pantheon of Glowing Darkness should be renamed the Pantheon of the Gilded Lie correct?"

Hazen turns to Lord Kalanyr and Lady Siobhan.  He bows politely before them.

"I thank you for your hospitality and your efforts on behalf of peace and understanding.  There are many I wish to talk with.  Also, I will have an announcement later today of some import."


"Lord Kas, greetings.  what is your opinion and that of the Union of Oerth on what Lord Melkor and Lord Iuz have said here?"

"Anabstercorian, greetings.   What is your analysis of the situation?"

"I will spend a few minutes greeting the assembled delegates, and give those whom I have spoke with time to consider a response."

"For those who say that greed and hatred cannot be conqured, history argues against you.  Are they present within us all? Yes.  On the other hand, they can be mastered.  There are lives on many worlds that testify to this."


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Anabstecorian, Melkor has a good laugh after hearing your words, than he says:

-Anabstecorian is incompatible with peace, because his ultimate goal is to make The Ililthidi Race rule supreme upon the multiverse, and all other races shall be their slaves 

-Mina is incompatible with peace, she desires all to be slaves of One God.


----------



## Tokiwong

*William Ronald*



> Tokiwong: The person that Thayadon Fasfoni (kaboom's character) called a worshipper of Melkor was the representative from Calimshan, not the Eternal Empire.




*OOC:* He was using my post as a quote so I think he was talking to the Eternal Empire dignatary... actually it is quite ovious he is talking to the Eternal Empire he uses quotes from my post not Melkor's and calls Fu Zhao a follower of Melkor and then demands that a ruling be made and he implies that fleeing is not an option...


----------



## Anabstercorian

LordMelkor{Talos} said:
			
		

> *Anabstecorian, Melkor has a good laugh after hearing your words, than he says:
> 
> -Anabstecorian is incompatible with peace, because his ultimate goal is to make The Ililthidi Race rule supreme upon the multiverse, and all other races shall be their slaves
> 
> -Mina is incompatible with peace, she desires all to be slaves of One God. *




<< Yes, my ultimate goal IS to make the Illithid Race supreme among the universe, but that's a long term goal and quite compatible with peace.  I not only do NOT intend for other species to be our slaves, I intend to peacefully assimilate all other species in to ours through neoceremorphosis. >>
<< I'm aware of Mina.  We have an... understanding.  I promise that she shall not disrupt our peace. >>

*OOC AND TO EDENA BUT THERE'S REALLY NO POINT IN KEEPING IT ALL THAT SECRET SO JUST READ IT AND CACKLE, CACKLE, CACKLE:* Edena, can I shield Anabstercorian's thoughts, intentions, and actions from Mina?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*IMPORTANT - READ IT AND BELIEVE IT*

Melkor

  William, you missed some posts, I calmed down.

  Melkor looks at Hazen with hatred and despise:

  -Better to serve myself than those weaklings, those vermins, like you do, Angel! They listen to your message of peace and love out of fear, they listen to you only because they want your protection. But I, unlike you, don`t deny the truth, when I return from my journey I will posess power and wisdom beyond your understandind! Than he disappears in Darkness. 

  - - -

  Edena_of_Neith

  Melkor sits, as Hazen did. Melkor, knowing from his studies where to search, dives into himself, abandoning the outer world for the inner one.
  It is a long fall into himself.

  Indeed, Melkor - just like Hazen did - falls much farther than even he expected, and certainly farther than any mortal would have expected.

  He plummets on downward into his own heart, deeper and deeper.
  The Prime Material Plane gives way to the Astral Plane, as Melkor drops farther and farther.
  The Astral Plane, gives way to the Abyss.
  Then the Abyss, gives way to the Plane of Shadow.
  And still Melkor falls.

  Finally, Melkor falls into a region of mist; not the Mists of Ravenloft, but a different kind of mist. 
  This mist glows a faint dusky color, giving some illumination to the darkness.
  There is a smell of rot, and a sense of long and ancient decay here.

  Melkor finds himself standing in a labyrinth of corridors.
  The rocks are crumbling, dust covers the floor, the smell of mold is very powerful, and water - from where even Melkor does not know - drips down through the webwork of cracks in the stone.
  The floor is so decayed that it cracks and crumbles under Melkor's feet as he walks along.
  He comes into a room. A very large room of octagonal shape, with a arched ceiling over 40 high in the center.
  A statue of Melkor himself adorns the center of the room, arms lifted in triumph, body strong and muscular, with a mighty hammer held in his clenched hands.

  Yet the statue, like everything else here, is in an advanced state of decay.
  It is crumbling, the flesh losing definition as flakes of stone break off, and a pattern of small, broken rock lies on the floor all around it.

  On the other side of the room from where Melkor entered is a mirror.
  The mirror, is not decayed at all.
  It is perfectly smooth, made of an unknown substance - it is most certainly not glass, and the mirror is not reflecting anything except for Melkor himself. His reflection looks back at him from it.

  Walking up to the mirror, Melkor perceives a light growing within the mirror, and this light is coming from a path of glowing rock that leads out over nothing.
  It is some sort of vision. For the mirror itself is no Gate, and there is nothing behind it except the crumbling wall.

  The path brightens, and Melkor - looking in - can see it travels 20 feet forward, then splits, with one path leading forward and left, and the other leading forward and right.

  The path that leads forward and left leads up to a brilliantly lit area.
  In that area are 11th level spellbars, an 11th level prison. The ghosts of mages and clerics appear, their wands and staves aimed at the prison.
  Then the ghost of Melkor himself appears inside the prison.
  It is a perfect replica of the Torilian prison that Melkor was encaged in, back on Turn 5, except for one difference - it is Erika Lesage who is standing amidst those Torilians, not Forrester.

  The path that leads forward and to the right leads up to a mighty throne.
  This throne is carved of one great piece of adamantite, and tremendously powerful Shade magic emanates from it.
  The ghosts of beautiful women appear, kneeling before the throne, chained and scarred.
  The ghosts of powerful warriors of Shade, and Shadow Dragons, and hideous monsters from the deepest part of the Plane of Shadow, all appear, and all bow in obesiance to the Throne.
  Then the ghost of Melkor appears in that throne. A crown is upon his head, a scepter in his hand.  Power springs from his hand, authority is in his pose, dauntless strength lies within his body.

  From behind Melkor comes a voice:

  Welcome, Melkor.
  Do you understand what you see?

  Melkor, upon turning, sees a tall figure, completely robed in red, looking at him.
  There are no visible hands coming from the arms of the robe, and no face is visible within the cowl.
  Magic, if used, detects nothing within the robe ... but detect evil shows very powerful evil. Evil so potent that perhaps it's strength alone is enough to fill the robe.
  Evil so great it has it's own consciousness, it's own unholy life.

  The figure speaks:

  We knew you would come here, eventually.
  We wish to instruct you.
  Instruct you as to what you face in your own future.

  The figure points at the mirror:

  One of those two is your future. 
  One, and only one.
  As for you, so the future is decreed for all who follow you.
  As your fate is decreed, so is the Fate of the Shade.

  The figure then laughs, a mocking, jeering laughter, and it is directed right at Melkor.

  You fool.
  You have led yourself and the Shade into a deathtrap.
  You know very well of what I speak.

  The figure gestures dramatically:

  As I speak, Iuz and Anabstercorian are allying to destroy you.
  As I speak, Phibrizzo prepares to assail you.
  As I speak, Kas, the God Emperor, and Mina prepare to attack you.
  Acererak has turned his back on you, Melkor, Lord of the Shade.

  The figure laughs again.

  The Alliance of Oerth alone has the 11th level strength to grind you into the dust.
  The Alliance of Oerth, alone has that strength.
  Hazen could put his foot on your neck, and crush you under heel.
  He is moving, Melkor, to do just that.

  The Torilians have enough power to destroy all the other Spheres, much less your pitiful, weak power that you dare to call the Shade Empire.
  The Torilians ... are united with the Alliance of Oerth, my dear Lord Melkor.
  Erika Lesage will put forth her strength. She is far more formidable than Forrester.

  You are alone, Lord Melkor. Alone.
  You consider Rajaat an ally? Rajaat is a buffoon. Rajaat is a loser. A pathetic weakling who could not even protect himself from Athian magic, much less the incredible might of 11th level magic.

  You face Iuz, Anabstercorian, Phibrizzo, Kas, the God Emperor, the entire Alliance of Oerth, and ALL the powers of Realmspace, and Mina stands against you, and the Immortals of Mystara, and even the Dragon-Kings would stand against you if they dared - and they will dare in the end.

  And you hope to endure? You hope to win? You actually think you are going to win?

  Hahahahahahahahahahaha! 


  HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


  HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


     HAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!

  Do you think mercy will be according to you, when they take you?
  Do you think mercy will be accorded to your Shade when they are taken, Lord Melkor?

  The figure, Melkor realizes, is actually smiling ... somehow he realizes that.

  When your Shade are hunted down and destroyed, you will have no worshippers in this quadrant of reality, Lord Melkor.
  You will be banished - forever - from this reality.

  In other words, my dear friend, you will be DEAD.
  Your dead body will float in the Astral Plane, among the bodies of all the other Dead Gods.

  Until the Torilians find it - which they will - and utterly destroy it for once and all.

  Or perhaps the Torilians will put you on display. 
  You might make a fitting wall ornament. Or perhaps a soveneir in one of their historical museums. 
  Kender and children will stroll by where you are imprisoned for all eternity, and laugh at the monstrously silly figure they see in there.
  They will all laugh, Melkor. Elves, dwarves, humanoids, illithid ... they will all laugh at the former Lord of Shade, whose aspirations were bigger than his will to carry out.

  The figure points at the mirror again, at the RIGHT-HAND way, at the throne at it's end.
  The figure speaks:

  There is another way, Lord Melkor.
  There is a way for you and yours to have a Realm that will last for all eternity.
  You will be absolute ruler there, and nobody - not even the Torilians even if they came in force - could daunt you there, or hope to win against you.
  For you would be master of that Realm so totally that nothing could enter or leave except by your will ((that is literally true.  The figure is telling the truth.))
  You would be the master of all in the Realm, in body, mind, and soul.
  Your Shade would be your absolute servants - those that attempted revolt, as those Shade in the Plane of Shadow did - you could instantly crush.

  You know of where I speak. Ravenloft.

  It is called a prison by those who understand it not.
  It is called a place of horror by the ignorant.

  What they do not understand - or perhaps they understand all too well - is that Ravenloft, is growing.
  Growing, my dear Melkor.
  With each new Realm, with each new Darklord, Ravenloft grows.
  It will continue to grow, as the power of evil grows, and it will suck the whole of the multiverse in, and the Darklords will rule all the lives of man and beast who walk upon any planet in any Sphere in the whole of reality.

  You see it happening now, Melkor.
  You see Ravenloft taking Realmspace, Greyspace, and Krynnspace.
  Ravenloft will take them, and make them it's own.

  When that happens, Lord Melkor could be waiting for them.
  Waiting for them, Lord Melkor!
  And YOU would be the Darklord, when their Crystal Spheres were pulled in.

  The figure laughs, a grim, horrible laugh:

  Some of them dare to think a Good Domain will be established if Realmspace is pulled in.
  They are idiots. There ARE NO Good Domains in Ravenloft.
  There will NEVER BE any Good Domains in Ravenloft.

  But there could be the Domain of Lord Melkor.
  Ruler of Realmspace, Greyspace, and Krynnspace, and Athas too.

  The figure looks intently at Melkor:

  As Darklord, you would have supreme power over them all.
  They could not touch you.
  Their 11th level magic would fail in your Realm.
  Their science would fail in your Realm.
  The Shadow Weave would be the SUPREME magic in your Realm, and it would whelm ALL OTHER magic, and those who did not practice the Shadow Magic would be all but helpless against those who did.

  Then you could have a revenge upon them all.
  Erika Lesage ... she would be brought before you in chains, and soon enough you could break her and make her more truly yours than ever the elven girl was.
  Forrester would be trapped, unable to escape ... and you could hunt him down, and take him to your dungeons. He would never die, so long as you willed it, and your torturers could practice their arts day and night.
  Hazen, who dared to defy you, would find his angelic strength useless against you in Ravenloft, and his altruism would not avail him against the iron chains of your might.

  The Alliance of Oerth would be crushed and the Shadow Throne reestablished.
  The Union of the Worlds would bow and scrape before Lord Melkor, the God Emperor casting down his crown and kneeling before you.
  Kas the Imbecile you could make into your Court Jester.
  And Anabstercorian could be dissected by your Shade scientists - even we acknowledge there is much to be found in that swollen head of his.

  All that could be yours, Lord Melkor.
  All of it.

  All that is required is that you step through this mirror, and will that your Shade step through with you.
  That is all you have to do.

  The figure gestures to the left-hand way, to the Torilian prison, where Erika Lesage is sternly and sadly looking at an imprisoned Melkor.

  Or perhaps you would prefer THAT fate instead?

  You are an intelligent being, Lord Melkor.
  Would you not prefer her at your feet, kneeling, in chains, the marks of your whip on her back?
  Or would you prefer to be made into the Torilian Zoo's latest exhibit, for kender and children to laugh at?

  The choice, is yours.

  ((If Lord Melkor steps through that Mirror, he and all the Shade immediately travel to Ravenloft. A new Domain appears, gigantic in scope, and Melkor is the Darklord of this Domain. In this Domain, he effectively is the supreme power ... overcoming him by magic or force would be almost literally impossible by any means.
  If Realmspace, Greyspace, Krynnspace, and Athas, ARE pulled into Ravenloft, they BECOME A PART of this Domain ... the Domain where Melkor is the Darklord. Where Melkor is the supreme power.
  For Domains in the Demiplane of Dread, Ravenloft, appear as the Dark Powers will them to appear.
  If Realmspace and the other Crystal Spheres become a part of the Domain of Melkor, I do not think it too difficult to guess what will happen to all of you then.))

  - - -

  Anabstercorian

  OOC:

  Whoa... 

  - - -

  Edena_of_Neith

  LOL. I had hoped for an: Oh (deleted) !!

  I don't know what Melkor will do, of course.

  I am guessing I just put a capital P on that Peace Conference of yours ... 

  - - -

  Melkor

  Melkor looks with delight at the vision that the figure shows him:

  -Fool, you think you can manipulate me! Ha, I accept but know that I myself am a Dark Power, greatest of all, and you will soon bow before me! I shall rule entire Ravenloft, and Plane Of Dread shall swallow ALL of the multiverse, and there will no light left, no hope, no mercy, Dread will rule supreme! And I will rule upon it unchallenged, wielding Power Of Darkness, Of Red Scourge, Eternal Night!

  Then he steps through The Mirror.

  - - -

  Kalanyr

  Oh well. 

  - - -

  William

  Edena:
  You are getting an OH (deleted) from me.

  Melkor, good roleplaying on your part.

  I am waiting to see the rest of this, but I will have to leave for a few hours. 

  William

  Re: Anabstercorian

  Melkor, everything in this post is completely out of character. Everything here is stuff your character would likely have learned upon hearing about Ravenloft.

  Any power that enters there as a Dark Lord is a prisoner. They suffer eternally. They can never escape. They can not influence other worlds to any appreciable degree. Going into Ravenloft is rather like jumping into a black hole. You can't get out and you will be crushed. You will be in a prison worse than the one Forrester put your character in earlier in the IR.

  You always have choices. Ravenloft is worse than you can imagine. Your character essentially becomes a prisoner. I suggest you do a web search on Ravenloft if you doubt me.

  I am trying to be helpful to another player in this. Edena and everyone, can you explain the consequences of Melkor becoming a Dark Lord of Ravenloft. Indeed, most of what the Dark Lords in Ravenloft do is meant to free them from the Domain of Dread. They are trapped, and so would you if you seek to enter.

  You could decide to try to return to the peace conference. You are being presented with only two options by the Dark Powers.
  You can always make your own way. Also, saying that they will bow to you may make them VERY ANGRY.

  You may wonder why I am doing this. Someone in the IR asked people to do this. Out of respect for you as a player.

  Melkor, you have little idea what you are doing. Can some of the other players let Melkor what they know about Ravenloft. 

  - - -

 Tokiwong

  Frustrated

  OOC: I know there are problems with EnWorld just frustrated posted some decent stuff and it gets overlooked cause of the problems with the board... hey Edena if it is okay with you I might save some of the stuff from the game and place it on my boards just in case... My Boards 

  Edena_of_Neith

  Sure thing, Tokiwong. Go ahead and do that, and I'll take a look in.

  Melkor, you may change your mind, if you wish.
  If you wish to talk with William OOC about this, please go ahead.

  However, whatever your decision is, 24 hours from now it is final.

  William, you underestimate the danger. Think about this:

  If Melkor becomes a Darklord, and the rest of you are pulled into Ravenloft and his Domain, well ... you know what happens next.
  If Melkor becomes a Darklord, and the rest of you manage to avoid being pulled into Ravenloft, they still have Melkor.
  If Melkor refuses to go to Ravenloft, he stays and fights the rest of you, which hastens the process of you all being pulled into Ravenloft.

  Any way you cut it, the Dark Powers win.


----------



## Tokiwong

_Iuz smiles to Hazen, "What is our philosophy?  We wish as much as any to dominate words... we wish to bring an enlightenment of the spirit and the flesh."

Iuz ponders for a moment, "Do I show repentance for my actions... I show that I have seen the path... after the merging with the Red Scourge I saw something. A glimmer of a future yet untold.  A flash of light like fire that wracks my mind as much as the events of the present.”

“You say that Thayadon acts to bring peace and order then so be it… allow my dignitaries to be escorted out peacefully instead of forcing an issue before they are allowed to leave.  I find that tyrannous… but then again… as you see it I am but a tyrant that is taciturn…” Iuz smiled.

“Once we were allies… once the Shade poisoned my lands… but that is the past… things change… was it not your own emissaries that pressed an issue that we should destroy Anabstercorian for his actions at the end war against the City of the Gods?  And yet now… today he stands here in your presence and you have yet to chastise him for his actions… He murdered countless millions on Luna and strengthened the Red Scourge… and yet he is treated as a friend? I say if you are to call me on being inconsistent then you should observe your own actions as well.  Hazen I have always prided myself on holding you as an intellectual equal very few can match wits and words with me as you have,” Iuz sighs, “But our paths and philosophies are divergent.”

“Where you seek the light… I quest for the perfection of Glowing Darkness.  What are my beliefs?  What is my philosophy?  It is life.  It is the dynamic structure of creation that is life, the cycle of creation and destruction.  We are on the tail end of that cycle descending into the depths of destruction.  Life is both good and evil… law and chaos…   it is the ephemeral substance of the universe, a delicate gift that many of us have taken for granted.  I wish to create life… pure… heal Oerth and make good the deeds of my place in nearly destroying the one thing I love above all.  I do this not out of good, nor to restore the balance; I do this for pure selfish survival.  The one instinct that ties all creatures, the desire to live and exist.  This survival instinct is not my own, it is that of Oerth, the world calls out in pain for we have abused her greatly.”

“This is the lesson of the red Scourge… it is the pain… the rage… anger… dilutes the mind… it damages the spirit… and in its wake is destruction… Consumed by the anger of a world… how else was I to act… I know this now; the rage took me into great depths of depravity and maliciousness.  I was no longer Iuz, I was the Red Scourge… I was pure rage and violence quantified…” Iuz clenched his fist, “My allies seek to continue to plumb its depths, and I shall not stop them… I have no need for the substance, for the anger and rage has abated… I am Iuz now… changed but still who I was… and yet forever different.”

“I do not wish to destroy whole worlds… my people have heard my words and understand the burden I carry on my shoulders.  I seek only to create a world where there is peace, where there is understanding and where I may pursue my path… is this an essentially evil act no.  To protect my dogma, my faith I will strike at my enemies… to protect my children, I will not abide by while those who wish to worship Melkor, Hellmaster, Talindra, or myself are persecuted for their faith.  Nor would I impede upon that of the Union of Oerth… or Kalanyr… I allow choice… life is choice… but,” Iuz  glows with blackened flames, “do I wish to dominate… no more then an alpha wolf wishes to lead his pack.  I act as the part given me… I am a leader among men… among the divine… I cannot deny my role.  I shall not deny the Golden Path laid out before me.  Hazen,” he turns his gaze upon him, “you asked if I had a message and that is it.  I seek life, that is my purpose… the purpose of the Pantheon of Glowing Darkness but the old order is corrupt… for life to flourish it must be torn down or restructured… through conflict or words it shall happen… the Crusade will begin with words or the bloody edge of swords… I leave that for you all to choose… I will not make decisions I leave you the freedom to make your paths… we all know the dangers… we can all feel the pinpricks of the Mist…  the call of the Dark Powers… We as a world must choose wisely.  If you demand our destruction then so be it… if you demand a more peaceful means of coming to accord then so be it… I am prepared for either option…”_


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Edena, you have Creamsteak and My original secret retreats mixed, I have the Labryinth and he has the weaveform. 

Also, I believe you mentioned Valkys collected Melkor's Arm and Leg, Anabstercorian's brain fluid, and I think something of Vaeregoth in that battle they had...the League of Warlords will research immediately to find out their capabilities and uses


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*Rulings, answers, and comments on posts*

William Ronald

  Posts from the Temp thread 

  Hello, my friends. 

  I am including the relevant posts from the temp thread here. 
  Also, can people contact Zelda and wish her well? She has been a little under the weather. 

  Here are the posts: 

  (rest of article deleted)

  ANSWER:  Thank you, William.  Thanks for putting this post up from the temporary boards.  I'll be e-mailing Zelda.  She's really had a bad time.

  - - -

   kaboom

  The fighting in the World Forum has been halted. 
  A fair number of resurrections have been cast. 
  And a fair number of diplomats are being questioned (having diplomatic immunity, they cannot be arrested.) 

  Wait a second, I'm not done yet. 

  After the fighting delegates are subdued, Thayadon addresses them. 

  Most of you probably think that that the Chosen of Mystra have no business interfering with the politics of the United Commonwealth. You are right. However, I am here to show you something. I will show you a mere illusion, but it all happened at one time or another.
  He then projects the most horrid things that the Church of Shade has done. 
  The atrocities go on and on. People are changed into red soldiers, screaming as their flesh changes into Red Goo. Slaves are whipped to death for the pleasure of their Shade masters. Fertile ground turns barren and bleak. 
  After the grim illusion is over, Thayadon's voice quietly seems to be everywhere as he says 

  This is what the shade would have done to you, and they will get their way if the Commonwealth hacks off its arm by creating a blood feud, one that will be agitated by the Shade supporters so that it will not die until the Shade enslave you. 

  I wish to ask for a law that will support ANY action against the Shade, and I ask for this law to be passed immediately so that any Shade worshippers that have already infiltrated the Forum be mind-scanned and punished accordingly.

  ANSWER:

  There are jeers from the delegates at the statement that the Chosen of Mystra do not normally involve themselves in the affairs of others.
  There are jeers at the Chosen of Mystra in general.
  After your speech, there are a lot of calls for scanning for traitors, as they are called, who worship the Shade - nevermind the fact, Creamsteak, that freedom of religion is protected under UC law.

  I am waiting for Reprisal to step in and clean this situation up.

  If he does not do so, some of the delegates will be found to be secret Shade-worshippers.
  In a total violation of the laws of the World Forum, they will be arrested, thrown into prison, and interrogated brutally, for fear and a strange lack of reason seems to have taken over at the World Forum.
  Not that these Shade worshipping delegates have much to say, except they were sent here to cause disruption, and that OTHER delegates were ALSO sent here for the sole purpose of causing disruption and disunion on Toril.
  THAT will cause a witch-hunt to start, and more delegates will be arrested.

  At which point, that is the end, really, of the World Forum.
  The concept, the concept of the peaceful assembly of all the Powers of Realmspace, for their common interest, will collapse.

  Reprisal can stop this from happening.
  However, he must take a firm hand to do so.

  - - -

   Tokiwong

  Fu Zhao scowls at Thayadon, "So you wish to persuade this Forum with Illusions and tricks to prove some point? If this were a show of prestidigitation then I would applaud thee... but this is a Forum for intellectual debate." 
  Fu Zhao waves to those assembled, "We of the Eternal Empire will not stand behind such parlor tricks... you wish to pass your law then do it through the proper channels... because of your interference many of our wounded could not be transported from this Forum to be healed... an obstruction of those that wished nothing of bloodshed only debate... and you deined them that... you penned them in... like rats to be slaughtered until you could prove your point..." he scoffs, "Your words... fall on deaf ears... I assure those that tried to escape and could not because of the wards placed are not pleased with your actions..."

  ANSWER:  This speech greatly aggravates the situation that I outlined above.
  Many delegates cheer Fu Zhao, and jeer at Thayadon.
  There are then hundreds of calls for mass scanning of everyone present - including the delegates of the Nations of the Chosen of Mystra - for traitors.
  Everyone looks at the delegates from other nations - especially those from Oerth - with sudden great suspicion.

  - - -

   Anabstercorian


  << I'll answer these questions in the order that they were raised. >> 
  << First of all, Erika Lesage can take her "high ideals" and "peace and light" and cram it up her ass. That is NOT a personal insult, mind you - She's one of the most brilliant life forms I've ever sensed. We simply disagree on some points. >> 
  << For example, the Luna debacle. Had I realized the presence of the 2nd Touch, and the fact that the Red Goo of Luna would remain unfazed by my sterilization, I would not have undergone the attack. It would have been an utterly meaningless waste of life - And was. Because I did NOT realize that my attempts were ultimately futile, I tried anyway, panicked by Melkor's assault on my armada. Had I succeeded in destroying the Red Goo, the deaths of those 3 million men, women, and children would have been worth it, EVEN IF THEY WERE ILLITHID. >> He pounds his hands together to emphasize these last words. << She would disagree with me - To her, the presence of the Red Goo was less of a risk than the deaths of three million innocents were worth... We simply disagree on that point. >> 

  ANSWER:  I would simply like to point out that Erika Lesage is shown a record of this broadcast.

  << If the UCR attacks ME personally, they can expect to have their guns rammed up their noses telekinetically. If the UCR attacks the Army of Darkness, they would respond with force whether I would like it or not, and I owe it to them to lead them effectively in such an encounter. If the UCR attacked the Penumbral Hub, a civilian target, without explaining its reasons, I would respond with great violence. Perhaps this is hypocritical after the Luna debacle - So be it. Hypocrisy will be eradicated with time.>> 

  << I believe that humans, and all thrall species, are destined for eventual extinction at the hands of the Illithid, but I believe it will be an extinction happily accepted - Not a death, but a metamorphosis in to something better. You need only look at the metaprobabilistic statistics of our various species to see that the Illithid offer a basically superior body and brain form. It's not a hostile racism any more... Besides, although my allies will hate me for saying this, dependence on slaves is not power but weakness. Allies are better than thrall, and illithid are better allies than humanoids - We're just brighter. >> 

  ANSWER:  Across Realmspace, Anabstercorian's speech above is met with anger and denunciation, with boos and hisses.

  << I would rather be captured by the UC than have the Dark Powers win. The reasons behind this are obvious. >> 
  << IF the UC captures me... Hmm. That's an interesting question. To be completely honest, I didn't give the possibility much thought... I don't give them that much credit.
  I would expect, frankly, a very swift show trial followed by an immediate obliteration of my psyche, or a temporal stasis treatment in the very best of cases. They'd have a devil of a time catching me, though. I don't think it'll happen, unless I turn myself in for some reason. >>

  ANSWER:  

  A lot of belligerent people in Realmspace proceed to talk about how the UC will crush Anabstercorian, Penumbral Hub and all, and how he will be captured.
  They explain to each other that they hope he is put to a very long, slow death.
  They agree that the UC should pursue a militaristic and unwavering (read:  unreasonable) stand concerning Greyspace, since Anabstercorian is there.
  Those in Realmspace who want peace just look on, unhappy and silent.       

  - - -


   kaboom

 As I told you, FOLLOWER OF MELKOR, what I projected actually happened, and you may use any truth magic you wish to afferm my statement. 
  Of course I should put it through the the proper channals, because then you could run before it was resolved. 
  So you want to escape after destabilizing the UC. Not surprising.

  ANSWER:  

  The Supreme Commander of the Eternal Empire was watching when these comments were made to his delegate in the World Forum.
  The Supreme Commander immediately contacts the Chosen, demanding a full apology for these statements, and threatening to break off diplomatic relations if an apology is not given.

  In the World Forum itself, the delegates of the Eternal Empire stare at Thayadon in shock.

  - - -

   Mr. Draco

  Behold Torrilians. I am Kas the Terrible, known as the Godslayer, and God of Strategy, Destruction, Retribution, and Justice. This is my true form. 
  Perhaps rumors have come to you, perhaps not. Whatever the situation, know this, I am the first of the transcendant. I have achieved the form of the perfect being. I am the first of the Cydian race. 
  We are not interested in petty squables about 'good' versus 'evil'. They do not concern us.
  What does concern us however, is our doctorine. The doctorine of the Union of Oerth. That doctorine primarily states survival. 
  There are those who would question our motives. Those who seek to tarnish our reputation amongst others. Let their thirst for our downfall be saited with their own dissapointment.
  They now stand, ready to fight. Their power shall prove to be their downfall however, at the hands of the Union of Oerth and the remainder of the nations of this planet. 
  The one known as Melkor, and his allies, Iuz, Rajaat, and the Hellmaster are even now ralling their armies against those of Oerth. They will fall. One by one to the wayside of life, where they shall be trampled and broken by our might. None who espouse their ideals shall remain to poison the minds of others. 
  Let this serve as a warning then, to any who would seek to deny the survival of the Union.
  We will survive through your greatest efforts. Not only survive, but you and your people will be destroyed by us. Those who remain to surrender will bow before us, pledging their lives in service to the Cydian race. 
  Now, any questions? 

  The reporters look up from their notes momentarily, gathering their thoughts before speaking out. 

  What is your opinion on the dark powers? 

  They are complete fools. Their efforts to draw us into the domains of dread are doomed to failure, for they too by doing this, attempt to deny the survival of the Union. Thus, they too shall forfeit their victory. 

  What do you think about the recent events in the world forum? 

  Whether or whether not those babbling politicians can decide upon plans peacefully is not my buisness. However, I will say that they have proven themselves to follow true with my original opinion: that they are a large group of idiots that could not decide which restaurant to eat at, much less the fate of a world! Now, as to the rest of the UC, I admire Lesage for her persistance and patience with those fools. Perhaps she can bring sanity and order to them, apparently, they cannot manage to hold onto it themselves. 

  Are there any remaining questions? 

  (if any other faction has reporters with specific questions, now would be the time to post those questions if you want Kas to answer them.) 

  Edena, if the reporters have any further questions, please let me know.

  ANSWER:  

  This little speech on Kas's part causes many Torilians to reaffirm their original position, which was that the Oerthians are militant savages, and ought to be treated as such.
  This speech really goes over badly on Toril:  a lot of Torilians feel they have been openly insulted and threatened, their country has been insulted and threatened, and they are tired of being insulted and threatened by the people of Oerth.
  Those people who are for peace, just watch with increasing despair, and wonder when the inevitable war is going to start.

  For the first time in 40 years, war fever begins to spread through the United Commonwealth of Toril.

  - - -

   LordMelkor{Talos}

  Melkor teleports to the conference and adresses The Githyanki Queen: 

  Ha! Hazen is nothing more but a deluded foul! He can`t suceed, he CAN`T overcome The Mists, for he CAN`T overcome The Darkness that lies in the hearts of men, it is impossible to defeat Hatred, and Greed, and Suffering, these are primordial emotions, which are eternal! There is one that is a much greater threat to you- Anabstecorian, Chosen Of Ilsenine. For mighty are The Ililthidi, they have power of Elder Ones, yet are free of their madness. There was a time, ages ago, when Ililthidi ruled upon most of the multiverse, and no one could stand in their way, until your ancestors, Gith, rebelled against their masters, and Penumra was destroyed. But now Anabstecorian has rebuilt The Penumral Hub, and The Race Of Ililthidi is uniting around him. I know him, he has a spirit of fire, his will achieve his goal AT ALL costs, he has no weaknesses of ones like Erika or Hazen, no mercy or compassion, no belief in foolish concepts such as Democracy, only pure WILL, and if his will prevails, Race Of Githyanki would be once again enslaved! 

  You are wise, Queen, indeed, Strenght in Unity! 
  If people of Toril, Oerth and Krynn unite around The Pantheon Of Glowing Darkness, they shall be protected, for we wield The Power Of Darkness that can rival those of Dark Powers, we have no reason to be afraid of them, WE are Dark Powers ourselves, we have fully embraced The Night Eternal through Red Scourge, we have Power, we have Understanding! Hazen is a fool in his belief that Light will prevail over Darkness, That Power Of Preserving can defeat The Power Of Unmaking, Corruption and Decay- isn`t everything destroyed, sooner or later? Only The Darkness is eternal, and through it can Eternity be achieved! Yes I agree to ally with Union Of Worlds agaisnt Alliance Of Oerth and Torillians, even with Anabstecorian, despite his treachery.

  ANSWER:  

  The Githyanki Lich Queen is greatly angered when Anabstercorian is mentioned, and more angered when the illithid are mentioned, and MORE angered when the Penumbral Hub is mentioned.
  She speaks coldly:

  Well then, Lord Melkor, I suggest the Shade ally fully with the Union of the Worlds, and vice versa, while there is still time.
  And bring Iuz into the alliance, and Phibrizzo.

  That would isolate Anabstercorian, since the Torilians will not ally with him.

  A nice speech, Lord Melkor, but I want action.
  I want to see some action here.  Some real effort at unity, and not talk.
  So far, I haven't seen it.  If I do not see it soon, I will return my people to the Astral Plane.

  - - -

   William Ronald

  Hazen will answer any questions the reporters have. If he is made aware of the reaction of the other worlds, he becomes very humble. 

  I am honored that my words were so well received by the people of Toril. You are the spiritual heirs of those who gave all for their world. You honor me beyond words with the trust and goodwill that I have heard. I am humbled by what I have heard.

  Athas, Krynn, and Mystara are also threatened by the Dark Powers. There are good and noble people on these worlds. There are lives which honor the values of compassion and sacrifice. Despite the differences of race, faith, nation, and world, what unites us is far more powerful and important than what divides us. It is this vision that Ian Payne left for Toril. I believe he is proud of what the peoples of Toril and Realmspace have accomplished. 

  Hazen turns to the Angel, nodding after speaking of Ian Payne. His face is full of the utmost respect as he speaks of the Saint. 

  If there are no further questions, I shall attend the peace conference. As a courtesy to the press, I will say that I and several others will make a major announcement soon. I believe it will help generate further good will on Oerth and beyond. 

  I thank you for your time and your patience. I believe if the peoples of the worlds stand together, no threat, no darkness can triumph over us.

  If there are no further questions, Hazen will go to the Peace Conference. (OOC: I will work on a suitable message and a BIG ANNOUNCEMENT that Edena knows about.)

  ANSWER:  

  The Torilians are not mollified by this speech, not after what Kas and Anabstercorian have said on live TV (see above.)
  There is great anger in Realmspace, and the trouble in the World Forum - and the speeches just given there by Tokiwong and Creamsteak, which are also being broadcast live - are making the situation worse.

  - - -

   Kalanyr

  Think hard on the Truth of what Melkor has said, his actions do not reflect his words.
  I find myself in agreeance with the Illithid, Melkor uses this speech and those reasons merely to decieve he has no intention of peace merely a desire to let us become weak before he strikes. Such is the way of darkness. Your lies do not decieve me Spawn of Shadow and Lord of Darkness and I dount they decieve many others. You also speak a lie when you say fighting sparks the mists and the goo, there was fighting for centuries before and neither appeared, the truth is that it is not the fighting that attracts the mists but the hatred and the attrocities committed during the fighting. The Dark Powers do not feed of battle, indeed in honest battle valour,honour, courage and many others of the markings of light are clear, it is the hatred, the torture and the apathy that battle can trigger in the hearts of many that feed the Darkness. False peace from fear strengthens the Dark even more than battle could, they would feed of such deciet and become mighty indeed. Remember honest battle when needed is less of a dangerous than a false peace. Although I would prefer True Peace but I know that a false peace is pointless,will not last and will only strengthen the powers of Darkness, to drive back the mists we require a true peace. 

  ANSWER:  

  The people of Realmspace do not, in general, know what the Alliance of Oerth is.
  So, they see a being talking openly of allying with Anabstercorian, who is greatly feared in Realmspace, and who has just made a very vitrolic speech that threatened the United Commonwealth.
  As a result, people pay little attention to the rest of Kalanyr's speech.
  All they get out of it is that the majority of the Oerthians seem to be siding with Anabstercorian.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Quote:

<< I would rather be captured by the UC than have the Dark Powers win. The reasons behind this are obvious. >> 
<< IF the UC captures me... Hmm. That's an interesting question. To be completely honest, I didn't give the possibility much thought... I don't give them that much credit. 
I would expect, frankly, a very swift show trial followed by an immediate obliteration of my psyche, or a temporal stasis treatment in the very best of cases. They'd have a devil of a time catching me, though. I don't think it'll happen, unless I turn myself in for some reason. >> 

ANSWER: 

A lot of belligerent people in Realmspace proceed to talk about how the UC will crush Anabstercorian, Penumbral Hub and all, and how he will be captured. 
They explain to each other that they hope he is put to a very long, slow death. 
They agree that the UC should pursue a militaristic and unwavering (read: unreasonable) stand concerning Greyspace, since Anabstercorian is there. 
Those in Realmspace who want peace just look on, unhappy and silent.

============================================

Anabstercorian reaches off to the side at the peace conference and grabs a small letter that teleported there just a millisecond before his hand reached the spot.  He opens it and reads it.
<< Hm.  And here I thought I was being diplomatic!  Oh well.  I suppose I'll just have to do something foolish and audacious again. >>
He relaxes and sits back at the peace conference, silently murmuring to himself, << Ilsensine, bring wisdom back to this place... >>

 REPRISAL: I REQUEST PERMISSION TO ENTER REALMSPACE UNDER PEACEFUL TERMS TO TRY AND EXPLAIN MY POSITION TO YOUR PEOPLE.  I WILL SUBMIT MYSELF TO ANY AND ALL PRECAUTIONS YOU DEEM NECESSARY. *


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Kalanyr

  A few questions regarding 11th: 

  Do activities taking exactly one hour stop Category 4 or greater attack/defence? 

  ANSWER:  Not at all.  Only activities that take greater than one hour.

  Can you perform more than one of those actions at a time?

  ANSWER:  Yes.

  - - -

   Tokiwong


  Fu Zhao looks perplexed, "Follower of Melkor.... can you prove this claim or do you make random accusations with a whimsy... I seek not to destablize anything... I only speak from the knowledge I know... and is it not true that Forrester nearly destroyed Oerth or was that another Illusion fostered by this Melkor... you insult me this day... greatly Chosen..." 

He waves to those assembled, "And this you call democracy... where hypocrisy such as this exists. Then freedom of choice is an illusion... if powers such as this can deny us our rights to speech... then I say what good is this Forum... if it shall be taken over by terrorists who demand their ways... and hold us hostage... yes... hostage... you hold us in bondage and then expect us to accept this? That is incredulous... then you call me a follower of Melkor... scan my mind and you shall see I serve the Eternal Empire... and only them..." 

  OOC: Which is true... he is not a follower of Melkor...

  ANSWER:  

  The situation in the World Forum grows uglier.  
  The Sergeant At Arms demands the Chosen stand down, and states he will handle the situation now.
  That is not a request, but a hostile order.

  - - -

   Spoof

  Melkor you would desire to fight the Dark Lords? 
  You who have time and again sought to destroy this world
  Who has wanted to destroy all worlds. 

  No Melkor there can be no peace between us, there will be no pact. Kalanyr is right there is no hope to be found with a false peace. Those who do not truly want peace must be eliminated, so that those who do may have it. You say you can fight the dark lords, I say you cannot. When you enter a dark room do you create more blackness to see with? No.  You turn on a light, or bring one with you. This you cannot do, your soul, what you have of one, is shrouded in darkness and cannot bring light to the dark.


  ANSWER:  The Torilian public watches, and technomantic cameras bring it all live to the 100 billion plus audience.



   Zelda Themelin

  OCC: Hi, 'flu-girl' Zelda here. I am slowly catching up. I am back with you monday unless unprobably tragedy hits again or sky falls or something like that.  
  Nice to have you back kaboom, oh, and nice job people. You have almost not wrecked things up more badly this time, 'third touch' though, bad, bad.  

  ANSWER:  Hey there, Zelda.  I hope you feel better soon.  Expect an e-mail from me soon!                                                                                 

  - - -

   The Forsaken One

  Still here, reading up every damn hour just no posts cause I've got nothing constructive to post 

  ANSWER:  Remember your alloted 5 changes to reality, Forsaken One.  You CAN announce any or all of them during the Interlude.

  - - -

   Zelda Themelin

  OCC: 

  Btw, could someone tell me story behind Forrester's concubine, and how she ended up with Melkor and why Forrester wished her welcomed to that fate and suffering. 
  (I recall only part of the story). 
  I asked this about one rambling post to Edena once (heh, well, easy to recall, since I've e-mailed Edena about 5 times total), but he was busy, busy, busy and never answered. 
  Well, I just ask again, since I am still curious. 
  Well Forsaken One, you are on the good side of constructive posting.  

  ANSWER:  Zelda, Lord Melkor attempted to recover the True Staff of Ancient Penumbra, which had been taken from Anabstercorian by force, and taken to Realmspace.
  Forrester laid a trap, and Lord Melkor was caught in it.
  In retaliation, the agents of the Church of Shade in Realmspace attempted to kidnap Forrester's family.
  They were mostly foiled, but they captured Forrester's chief concubine, the elven girl who is the eldest daughter of the now deceased Queen Amlaruil of Evermeet.

  Melkor has since broken the mind of this unfortunate girl, and made her into his pleasure slave.
  He abuses her, tortures her, physically and mentally.

  Forrester the PC stated IC (I believe it was IC) that he cared not what happened to this girl, and that Melkor could do his worst to her, as far as he was concerned.
  Forrester also stated, IC (I believe) that he was never comfortable with the situation he had with the elves.

  If this was an OOC statement, which I do not think it was, then I would be ignoring it.

  However, I believe it was said IC, and Melkor's agents of Shade learned from Melkor of Forrester's speech, and have put it to good use in their effort to tear apart the United Commonwealth of Toril.

  For you see, Zelda, you must consider what happened in the 2nd IR.

  The elves decided to destroy the world of Toril, and their Fleet of Vengeance came to do this.
  The Elves of Evermeet arose as Watchnorns (good undead), and assaulted this fleet as it approached Toril.
  They did this as repatriation for what they considered to be earlier crimes of their race against everyone else.
  Thus, the Elves of Evermeet turned against their own kind, and in so doing, they played a key role in stopping the Fleet of Vengeance.

  Afterwards, the hatred that had existed between Forrester and his humanoids, and the Elves of Evermeet, ceased.                  

  Then, the Elves of Evermeet were raised from the dead by a colossal stunt pulled by the nascent Church of Toril.

  Further war tore Toril apart once more, as the illithid (Anabstercorian among them) tried to destroy the other races.

  Again, the Elves of Evermeet fought, this time at the side of the humanoids, against the invaders.

  Afterwards, the Elves of Evermeet asked to join the Humanoids, and merge with them into one people.                                                                
  Forrester accepted this request, and as King of the Humanoids, he became King of the Elves as well.
  Then, the Humanoid Alliance joined the Technomancy and other Powers to form the United Commonwealth of Toril.

  This was an unprecedented time, in which elves frolicked and danced with orcs, gnolls, bugbears, and all the others, and the humanoids - now a civilized, very bright and psionically gifted race - returned the friendship and goodwill.
  The elves and humanoids interbred, producing new races, and eventually forged themselves into one people.

  The daughter of Queen Amlaruil, who had been killed in the war, and who was now technically Queen of the Elves of Evermeet, asked to be Forrester's concubine, for she was romantically attracted to him.
  Forrester, apparently, returned the feeling, for he took her as his concubine, and the two had a number of children.

  Therefore, the statements by the agents of the Church of Shade are very destructive and divisive, as Melkor intended they be.
  The elves in the Humanoid State are aghast.
  The humanoids themselves, are surprised, and are wondering if they should be associating with elves.

  You must understand that both elf and humanoid look upon Forrester with awe and respect (or former respect), and they take what he says as gospel.

  The whole atmosphere of friendship, goodwill, and tolerance has been destroyed, and replaced by sudden suspicion and anger - anger that will turn to hatred and war, if it continues to build.
  The Mists of Ravenloft are feeding off of this development, growing in power and strength, bringing the day when Realmspace is pulled into Ravenloft closer.

  However, if you take it at face value that Forrester's statement was IC, and that Melkor gave this information to his lieutenants, and his agents are spreading this information openly in Realmspace, the results are disastrous.

  Erika Lesage could do something to stop this situation from escalating, but she has to act, and she has not done so yet.

  - - -

   LordMelkor{Talos}


   ... enjoy violence and bloodshed, as you did before your Fall! But now you lack the freedom, enslaved by The Light, and need excuses to do what you want! In the past you responded only to Lloth, all those beneath you were your slaves, your property. But now you are a slave of your own servants, no longer can you kill your underling at whim if he fails you, now you have to care about them, love them, respect. You are weak, full of Mercy and Compassion even towards those that are Weaklings, and who are like Vermins compared to you! You are denied true pleasure, which comes from fullfilling ones Desires, all of them, from taking what you want from everyone you want, from crushing those that stay in your way! So you want to oppose me,Great, soon you will learn the meanings of words Suffering and Torment, Oh, and I have some plans concering Your Dear Siobhan, but don`t worry, I will let you watch what I am doing to her!

  ANSWER:  

  Obviously, this is received badly in Realmspace. 
  There is general agreement that the Church of Shade must be hunted down and destroyed, no mercy given to those caught, and if the Shade on Oerth are indeed a threat, they must be destroyed.
  A lot of people reaffirm that Forrester made the right decision in bombarding Oerth, since it destroyed the Red Army and the Shade who created it.

   - - -                                                                        

   Anabstercorian

  Please, you two. 

  Anabstercorian looks irked at both Kalanyr and Melkor. 

  << Melkor, Kalanyr, please - Allow the meeting to continue in an orderly fashion. Sit down, oh Black Flame. Relax, oh Light of Freedom. No more transforming in to avatars of unstoppable power for intimidation purposes. Save that for the battlefield. >> 
  << Melkor, I realize that it's difficult to be polite among your bitter enemies as they plan your destruction, but think of it this way - If the meeting stays polite and orderly, you'll be able to sit back and take in tactical information about us. >> 
  << Kalanyr, I'm with you on the false peace thing. False peace is bad; that's why I recommend a hearty dose of righteous ass-kicking before we undertake any other actions. >> 

  Anabstercorian thinks. 

  << You're probably right, now that I think about it. Odds are good a battle for justice and the path of liberty and hope would actually ward off the Mists, if not the Red Goo. >> 
  << So, who's on the hit list? Melkor, Rajaat, and... who else? Is there anyone else worth the inevitable expenditure of life, given all of the reconstruction of Oerth's ecosystem we ALREADY need to do? >> 

  ANSWER:  

  The cameras continue to roll, and the Realmspace audience watches.  Everyone is watching now ... prior speeches have caught everyone's attention.
  Across Realmspace, everyone has stopped what they were doing, and workers are being given time off, to watch these proceedings.                       
  On another channel, the debacle in the World Forum continues, brought live to the horrified and angered viewers.

  - - -

   Black Omega

  Siobhan Silirevnur appears before the press, clad in her finest dark green down, her normally silver hair sparkling golden to go with her jewelry. 

  Sorry, gentlepeople, but I'm feeling a little under the weather today so I'll keep this short. From some of the comments already made, one thing this peace conference is accomplishing is communication. Peace can only follow greater understanding, with some factions at least. Even the Seelie and Unseelie have been in communication, working on ideas for limited cooperation. If -WE- can do it, other groups can as well. Regretably there are some factions set on the destruction of Oerth..those people must change before any lasting peace can arise with them. It's to nobody's benefit for the Dartk Powers and the Mists to claim Oerth. If given no choice, the Seelie will fight to protect this world. We were forced to leave Toril long ago. We won't let that happen here. *I* won't let that happen here. This is our home now and the forces of Light will defend it. But it is my hope that we can get past the grandstanding and perhaps hammer out some meaningful peace before it's too late.

   ANSWER:  The people of Realmspace watch, and some comment this one is more reasonable.  However, is he in league with Anabstercorian also?        

  - - -

   Black Omega

  And into the breach strides Siobhan, silverwhite flames glittering from her eyes again as she yells out 

  Melkor! Rein it in, sir! This is a peace conference! This is not the time or place for a fight over the power of light v. darkness! If you have a point to make, -say-it- like the rest of us. We won't tolerate attacks on anyone at the conference, physical, magical or emotional! Save your threats for the battlefield! Now..back to normal size, please. 

  she growls, flames glittering all the more brightly for some other of Melkor's words, though she ignores them and focuses on the business at hand.    

   LordMelkor{Talos}

  Melkor returns to his original height, and casts Wish to repair damage he did to the conference room. 

  Calm and calculating like always, Ililthidi? And you seem to be one of those more eager to destroy me, I am pretty sure you are the next on Commonwealth`s and Alliance Of Oerth to kill list, they aren`t stupid enough to trust you.

  ANSWER:  

  Practically everyone is watching the conference now.  All of Realmspace.  The cameras roll.
  Over 100 billion people listen to the words of the leaders present at the Peace Conference.

  - - -

   Zelda Themelin

  This is happening now... but something has happened before this... 

  (So, I have supposingly 11th level magic. How did this happen? Did some ally of ours teach it to us?)

  ANSWER:  I arbitrarily gave you 11th level magic, Zelda, so you could participate in the war - or protect yourself from the war, on Turn 7.


  . . . When Lord Melkor decides to pull this show-off stunt, party has just been helping themselves with snacks. 6 out of eight faints and drops down to floor. Ergoth-Nog almost chokes on his food, turns pale and takes support on table. Suealian woman, however, doesn't seem to be affected at all, and keeps watching whole time, without flicker of
emotion in her pale blue eyes. 

  When they later recover, party leaves area quickly. That does it 'Ergoth-Nog' states outside. Spirit of peace conferance has been broken. Air is now longer good enough to stay here. "I can stay" Eidor of Frost Barbarian tribe states. Our people don't share your Way. "Very well, keep your eyes open, and may you return to us speedily and unharmed." Men shake hands and Eidor leaves to go back inside. 
  I don't see why they even allowed that avatar of destruction there, Ur'Deag mutters, he has no wishes for peace, only for destruction, war, and his own lusts. 
  "These matters are sometimes complicated my friend. Did you find out everything we spoke of?" 
  "Yes, we did." 
  "Oh yes, indeed.", adds Suelian woman. 
  "However, I also noticed something you might find little disturbing." 
  "What, Ancient One?" 
  "All those earthquakes on Oerth disturbed certain old place, and it seems Alusa was released. I could have swore I felf her presence here." 
  Ergoth-Nog does look a little disturbed, "I guess we must find her some other time, we have more important things to take care of now."
  "However you want it", says Suelian woman, casts spell, and 7 of them dissappear. 

  Around conferance site hangs pretty little girl, of 8 years most. She has platinum colored hair and violet dress made of finest silk. She seems very sad. She tells 'nice looking people' (weird looks don't scare her away, agressive behavior does), that she is lost, and she needs to get back home, would somebody like to help her? 

  ANSWER:  

  The Torilian press picked up more of the above than was thought.  Soon, the annoucement that some of the emissaries of the Thillronian League have walked out of the conference is coming over the airwaves to Toril.
  The Torilian press does nothing to help the girl (they are the press ...)

  - - -

   Anabstercorian

  << PEACE conference?!? I thought this was a war conference. Sheesh. I feel so out of the loop... >>

  ANSWER:  A burst of harsh laughter erupts across Realmspace at this statement from their hated enemy.  Then a few comments about how Anabstercorian will learn the true meaning of peace, the hard way, compliments of the UC.

  - - -

   Tokiwong

  Iuz watches the argument with a look of candid amusement... he speaks softly, "A farce... with all of the boiling blood in this room... I find that there will be very little discussion to be had here. Bitter enemies sit scant meters away from each other hiding their hatred and loathing behind pretty words... or in the case of others they reveal this boiling conflict in brazen acts of pompous pageantry..." 

  Iuz stands and attempts to address those assembled, "Some of you I hold as an ally, others we are neutral... and more still I hold as enemies... is this by choice? No. But it is the grim reality of actions born in hatred and love... you speak vehemently against evil... and others against good... you hold to some ideal that this a battle between darkness and light... but I say this... if you snuff out the light is their darkness? If you illuminate the darkness would there be a need for light? This is a matter far beyond good and evil... right and wrong... this is survival." 
  "Oerth has faced cataclysm after cataclysm... bloody war upon bloody war... to suit our whims... our desires... for good... for right... for evil... or wrong... do I accept my place in these events I know very well what I have done... what I have caused... and what I have yet to do... I stand behind my actions... I do not hide behind them. What is our enemy? Look around you... the victory of Hazen over the Dark Powers... is not an external victory... but a battle of the self...who do we have to blame for the state of Oerth... ourselves... who can save Oerth... we can. if this is to be a conference to plan the future of our world... then let us do it..." 

  Iuz pauses and then waves his hands to those assembled, "Villain... devil... destroyer and worse... I am familiar with all of the titles bestowed up on the Pantheon of Glowing Darkness and me... you wish to destroy us? then I say perhaps this conference should end... because we only play at peace even as we prepare to drag Oerth into the depths of destruction once more... A war battled with the magical energies we have mastered would damage far more then Oerth.... it could consume all... would you pleased with your pyrrhic victory?" 

  "I simply wish to work to create a new order... and enlighten the ignorant to the majesty of the Glowing Darkness... but how can one spread an ideal when forces of 'good' work to silence any form of opposition... such as the Forum debacle... the Chosen of Mystra have taken our delegates hostage and demand that laws be passed to punish the wicked... is this the face that the forces of good wish to portray? I use the term loosely, but it is only one event of many that stirs my blood with sadness... everyday passes and I see our society slowing descending from our zenith. To deny us our destiny before we have attained it... is a horrible thing..." 

  Iuz sits and speaks softly once more, "I wish I knew the answers... but this is a path I cannot choose alone... but I can see a bloody crusade brewing and before it is all over many of us sitting here today will have passed on into oblivion..."

  ANSWER:  The audience listens to Iuz intently. 

  - - -

   Anabstercorian

  << Iuz, in many ways you are completely correct. Peace is not only desirable now, it is necessary for our very survival. I desire peace as quickly as possible, but you and I both know that as long as certain forces remain in existence, this won't be possible. >> 
  << These forces include, to the best of my knowledge, the following: >> 
  << Melkor is incompatible with peace because his ultimate goal is sending all known reality plunging in to hedonistic chaos, and killing a hell of a lot of people in the process.>> 
  << Rajaat is incompatible with peace because he desires things we have and considers our lives no more valuable than a scrap of ash. >> 
  << Phibrizzo may or may not be incompatible with peace. He's a bit of a wild card, but he serves Xvim, so that implies he'll be dangerous - At the very least he will continue to eat bodies. >> 
  << The Army of Darkness is getting hungrier and hungrier for blood, and I can't restrain them forever. I'm thinking of sending them off to die against the forces of Rajaat. That good for the rest of you? >>

  ANSWER:  

  Angry fists are raised as Anabstercorian speaks again.  Jeers and boos, hisses and threats, are muttered across Realmspace.     
  The general consensus - well, there is no general consensus, but a lot of people wonder how ANYONE can just sit there and TALK with this mass murderer?
  In their minds, everyone sitting at that table is an enemy.  They should be shooting at Anabstercorian, not talking to him.
  But then, the people of Realmspace have a bad impression of nearly everyone at the Peace Conference, at this point.

  - - -

   LordMelkor{Talos}

  Anabstecorian, Melkor has a good laugh after hearing your words, than he says: 

  -Anabstecorian is incompatible with peace, because his ultimate goal is to make The Ililthidi Race rule supreme upon the multiverse, and all other races will be their slaves 
  -Mina is incompatible with peace, she desires all to be slaves of One God.

  ANSWER:  Mina?  Who is Mina?  Everyone starts asking.  Another demigouge out to threaten Realmspace, like the rest of the buffoons they are watching on the television?                    

  - - -

   William Ronald

  Tokiwong: The person that Thayadon Fasfoni (kaboom's character) called a worshipper of Melkor was the representative from Calimshan, not the Eternal Empire. 

  Hazen and Gwilym Raonul arrive at the peace conference. Four people are with them. One is a halfling in academic garb, one is an orc, one is a human dressed in the clothes of a gardener, and the fourth is an elven woman. 

  Gwilym Raonul gestures to the press. "I would like to introduce some friends from Toril who have asked to be guests of the Kevellond League at this conference. I would like to introduce Professor Loren Corvir of the University of Shadowdale, one of the fore most experts on political affairs. I am honored to introduce Sergeant Krunnon Gror of the Ravens Bluff Police Department, Martin Walston, chief gardener of the University of Hope Island, and Alvarianna Corsin, proprietor of the Leaping Stag one of the best restaurants in Arabel. I meet them during my visit to Toril." 

  Hazen addresses the audience, the press and the delegates. 

  "It is true that we can triumph over our own darkness and the Dark Powers. We can chart our own destinies. " 

  "Lord Iuz, the existence of good and evil are not threatened. Indeed, those and many more choices will always remain with us. As for your new order, may I remind you that it was the Church of Shade that poisoned your lands in the Bright Empire. It was the Church of Shade who sent assassins after you and Lord Rary. I have treated you with respect and dignity. You fought bravely against the Shade, as did your soldiers. I am disappointed that you now ally with them. I am disappointed that you called the Red Armada to Oerth."

  "You have not explained the nature of your idea, the Pantheon of Glowing Darkness. All I have heard is that you will explain it. What do you seek? What is the philosophy of the Pantheon of Glowing Darkness? An idea can only be judged if it is espoused." 

  "Lord Kalanyr is correct in his statement that war need not summon the mists. Oerth, Toril, Krynn, Mystara and Athas can be saved if its people will it. The power of the good within each of us can triumph over the darkness in ourselves." 

  "Lord Iuz, do you repent for summoning the Red Armada to Oerth? Are you determined to let other peoples and other worlds live in peace? I am aware that Lord Melkor has called for an invasion of Krynn and Mystara, at the urging of his ally Rajaat." 

  "Also, I believe that the Chosen of Mystra acted to halt the fighting. If the fighting continued, the Eternal Empire's delegate could have been slain. As things stand he seems somewhat confused. Lord Thayadon Fasfoni accused the delegate from Calimshan of being a follower of Melkor." 

  "Someone who breaks up a fight is not taking someone hostage. Indeed, most of those who fought at the World Forum have diplomatic immunity. While this can protect them from charges, others have a moral right to question their actions." 

  "There are some who would say that in calling the Red Armada to Oerth -- which proceeded to attack ALL OTHER NATIONS -- you were denying the other societies of Oerth their right to pursue a destiny. What do you say to this? Some have even said that in merging your citizens with the Red Goo that you denied them their sovereignity as individuals." 

  "You have stated you wish to create a new order, but have not explained its purpose.
  What liberties will people have under your new order? You have previously stated that your citizens have a choice: they can worship you? Giving a person one choice is not freedom or a choice? It is merely inflicting one's will upon another." 

  "Lord Iuz, your words are elegant. However, I believe your meaning needs to be made clearer? What do you want for Oerth? What is your vision for the future? What values does the Pantheon of Glowing Darkness stand for? So far, your actions and that of Lord Melkor seem to state that it stands for the annihilation of those who may have differing opinions. Or their absorption into the Red Armada? Words are important and powerful. However, actions speak louder than words." 

  "Based on your actions, one must conclude that you wish to dominate entire worlds. To destroy all who would disagree with you. I have treated you with dignity. When your soldiers and mine fought the Church of Shade, your wounded were treated no differently than those of the Lortmils or the Pomarj. I have never called you a devil. After all, your father is a demon prince so you are obviously not a devil." 

  "You have stated that never again would you betray Oerth. However, Lord Melkor -- your former enemy and now your ally -- seeks to invade other worlds. The plan is quite obvious: use the resources of Krynn and Mystara to attack Oerth and Toril. You have allied yourself with the Eternal Empire of Toril, a military regime that overthrew its own democratically elected government. Yet your delegate -- pardon me, the delegate of the Eternal Empire -- complains about a lack of democracy -- and is a member of an unelected government." 

  "You have a forum larger than you would have imagined some years ago to explain yourself and your ideals. Yet your alliance with Melkor seems to indicate that upon achieving your goals you will brook no voice of opposition." 

  "Lord Melkor, your ally, has openly lied about the nature of the mists. I know the truth about them. Fighting does not provoke the Mists, but hatred and atrocities do. It is possible to fight without hate. Lord Iuz, I ask you to consider your actions and your alliances. You summoned the Red Armada to Oerth. You and Melkor helped lead it." 

  "What is the truth of the Pantheon of Glowing Darkness? What are your values? What rights would the individual have in the world you envision? Or are those who say that the Pantheon of Glowing Darkness should be renamed the Pantheon of the Gilded Lie correct?" 

  ANSWER:  

  There is sudden panic in the United Commonwealth.
  Melkor is the God of the Shade, their deadly enemy.
  Iuz is allied with Melkor ...
  The Eternal Empire has allied with Iuz ...

  That means the Eternal Empire is allied with Melkor and the Shade!

  If this Hazen is speaking the truth, the United Commonwealth has an enemy right on it's borders, who have allied with the Shade.

  I leave it to Reprisal to handle how the government reacts, and how the government tries to placate people, if at all.

  - - -

  Anabstercorian

   << Yes, my ultimate goal IS to make the Illithid Race supreme among the universe, but that's a long term goal and quite compatible with peace. I not only do NOT intend for other species to be our slaves, I intend to peacefully assimilate all other species in to ours through neoceremorphosis. >> 
  << I'm aware of Mina. We have an... understanding. I promise that she shall not disrupt our peace. >> 

  OOC AND TO EDENA BUT THERE'S REALLY NO POINT IN KEEPING IT ALL THAT SECRET SO JUST READ IT AND CACKLE, CACKLE, CACKLE: Edena, can I shield Anabstercorian's thoughts, intentions, and actions from Mina?

  ANSWER:  No.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*TO REPRISAL*

Anabstercorian posted:

  Anabstercorian shouted IC:

  REPRISAL: I REQUEST PERMISSION TO ENTER REALMSPACE UNDER PEACEFUL TERMS TO TRY AND EXPLAIN MY POSITION TO YOUR PEOPLE. I WILL SUBMIT MYSELF TO ANY AND ALL PRECAUTIONS YOU DEEM NECESSARY. 

  - - -

  It's your call, Reprisal.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

dena, you have Creamsteak and My original secret retreats mixed, I have the Labryinth and he has the weaveform.

  I will fix that, Creamsteak.  Thanks.


  Also, I believe you mentioned Valkys collected Melkor's Arm and Leg, Anabstercorian's brain fluid, and I think something of Vaeregoth in that battle they had...the League of Warlords will research immediately to find out their capabilities and uses 

  I will consider that.  You might obtain some power over them.


----------



## GnomeWorks

*GnomeWorks is still here...*

A halfling reporter teleports into the room in a small corner quite suddenly, armed with little more than a microphone, and seeks out Anabstercorian.

"Anabstercorian, we have just received word that you would rather... 'rather be captured by the UC than see the Dark Powers win'.  We in the Lortmils have been a little out of touch with the world lately, and have been quite isolationist in our views on others.  Could you expand upon your statement and explain why it is that you would rather be captured by the UC than see the Dark Powers win, so that we in the Lortmils could better understand your thoughts?"

The halfling offers the microphone to the illithid, and doesn't seem to realize that this action is quite useless.


----------



## kaboom

Thayadon gives a mental command to the Chosen, and they teleport out of the World Forum.

Then Thayadon gives the following statement:

I apologize for any insults that I have given to anyone.
I have erred, trying to get my law passed. 
However, I was NOT wrong to stop you from fighting.

Here's what would have happened had I not.

You would have kept fighting. Then the Shade, Iuz, the Hellmaster, or somebody else would have dropped a nuke in here. Both sides would have blamed the other, and the United Commonwealth would have become the not-so-united- Commonwealth. The Eternal Empire wouldn't miss the chance; they'd take over the Commonwealth. Then the church of Shade come and enslave you all.

With that, he teleports away.


----------



## zouron

OOC:

sorry not very active these days heh I really don't have a lot to say I guess  just letting everyone know I am not out of the game at all


----------



## William Ronald

Zouron,

Good to hear from you.

Everyone please post to the new thread.


----------

